# **BEAUTY & FRAGRANCE - Special Offers!**



## LeMonde

Hi everyone,
When buying *Beauty or Fragrance *products I'm always *looking for something extra *
You know, GWP (Gift With Purchase), Free Shipping, Gift Sets (when value of the set is lower than if items purchased separately) etc. So I thought it'd be nice to share our most recent findings about special beauty offers (both in stores and online) here on tPF.

Please, let's make this tread as clean and as *'on the subject' *as possible.
*No comments here *on beauty products likes or dislikes, questions, discussions, suggestions, etc. Pretty please. There are other threads for that.

When posting here remember to give all the essential information:
*- type of the special offer / requirements*
*- where (which store or website)*
*- expiration date (!)*

_ If you have a question about someone's post simply PM them, please don't enter it here as a separate post. It'll be much easier for all of us this way, hope you agree._

Please tell others about this thread so we can have all the great Beauty Deals in one place.
I'll ask mods to make this thread as *Sticky *so it's always easy to find in the future (either under 'Deals & Steals' or 'The Beauty Bar'). If not, just subscribe and you'll be up to date too.

Remember, this thread is *for Beauty & Fragrance Special Offers ONLY *(no comments etc.) 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## LeMonde

*CLINIQUE GWP *with your Clinique purchase of $25 or more
Nordstrom (stores and website)
Expiration date - while supply lasts
_See attachment for details_


----------



## Armaiti

Great idea!  Here's one from my favorite line, Laura Mercier (and shipping is free with this too):

http://www.lauramercier.com/whatsnew.php?collection_id=52


*Gift with Purchase*

       <table class="looks-collections" cellspacing="0">       <tbody><tr valign="middle">               <td class="img">           
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





         </td>               <td class="links"> Place an order of $100.00 or more through June 16th and receive a complimentary bronze zebra print gift bag with 5 of Laura Mercier's favorite products including:



0.07 oz. Mineral Primer
1 fl. oz. French Vanilla Crème Body Wash
0.11 oz. Natural Stick Foundation SPF 15
0.04 oz. Face Polish
0.12 oz. Brown Sugar Lip Colour - Stickgloss

Available while supplies last.      </td>       </tr>       </tbody></table>


----------



## babymelsmom

Love your idea

Free Shipping on Giorgio Armani cosmetics with any order of $45 or more (offer ends Friday, May 30th).  Enter INSTYLE as promotional code at checkout

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com


----------



## kiss_p

Every tuesday and thursday, smashbox.com has a "Let's do lunch" special.  You receive a free item (usually a lipgloss, eyeshadow or lipstick) with any purchase during the hours of 9am to 2pm PST.  You also, receive a free sample and free shipping.  

I think this thread is a good idea.  I also think it would be great as a "sticky" in beauty banner.


----------



## socaltrojan

Beauty.com has a pretty awesome gift with a $100 purchase.

http://www.drugstore.com/beauty.asp?catid=9730

Urban Decay shadow primer 
Vincent Longo La Dolce Vita fake eyelashes with glue
Vincent Longo mascara
Freeze 24/7 Ice Shield facial cleanser
L'Occitane Verbena Shower Gel
L'Occitane Verbena Body Lotion
Small bottle of Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash
Alterna Caviar anti-aging shampoo
Arcona Cranberry Toner
Tarte Flush


----------



## brandnewmusic

Click through this link to get a free Tarte mini lip sheer in addition to the gift too!

http://ebm.e.drugstore.com/c/tag/hBIPMFrAbeh5-B7RInUB4$TlO.AcGxgqQb/doc.html?FIRST_NAME=Emilie&email=brandnew@prodigy.net&om_u=B4$TlO&om_i=_BIPMFrB7RInUkm



socaltrojan said:


> Beauty.com has a pretty awesome gift with a $100 purchase.
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/beauty.asp?catid=9730
> 
> Urban Decay shadow primer
> Vincent Longo La Dolce Vita fake eyelashes with glue
> Vincent Longo mascara
> Freeze 24/7 Ice Shield facial cleanser
> L'Occitane Verbena Shower Gel
> L'Occitane Verbena Body Lotion
> Small bottle of Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash
> Alterna Caviar anti-aging shampoo
> Arcona Cranberry Toner
> Tarte Flush


----------



## ivydog

Here is a great line they carry in Saks BH called Chella use this link to get 20% off your first order and 2 free samples. Chellá Beauty Treatments Are Among The Most Scientifically Advanced,
Non-Surgical, Anti-Aging Treatments Available!
http://www.chella.com/?rid=2044

Thanks for the other post ladies


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder GWP *with any Estee Lauder purchase of $29.50 or more
*Lord & Taylor *(stores only I believe)
Expiration date - while supply lasts
_Click attachment for details_
:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Lancome GWP *with any Lancome purchase of $29.50 or more
Plus Free Shipping with your $60 Lancome purchase (code LEGIFTHOT)
*Macys *(website now, in stores dates may vary)
Expiration date - while supply lasts


Choose Your Treatment: Primordiale Skin Recharge Visibly Smoothing & Renewing Moisturizer SPF 15 Sunscreen Cream OR Absolue Premium BX Absolute Replenishing Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen. Plus:
DÉFINICILS High Definition Mascara in Black
LE ROUGE ABSOLU Reshaping & Replenishing LipColour (Full-Size) in Mars
DESIGN Sensational Eye Shadow Quartet in Honeymoon, Bikini</ST1 Golden, Dill and Guest List
BI-FACIL Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover
Lancome Signature Tote and Companion Cosmetics Case
_Click attachments to see pictures_
:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder *- choose 3 Free samples with any purchase
Plus Free Shipping with your $35 purchase 
Plus Free Gift Wrapping (signature box, tissue, ribbon)
*Estee Lauder website http://www.esteelauder.com*
Expiration date - while supply lasts

_Click attachment to see picture_
:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

Beautysak.com GWP:

http://www.beautysak.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=172#


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="734"><tbody><tr><td width="734">*SPECIAL BEAUTYSAK PROMOTIONS



*

</td>   </tr>       <tr>         <td> 
</td>       </tr>              <tr>          <td><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="717">           <tbody>           <tr>             <td class="hlpLightcell" height="50" width="106">*PROMOTION:*​</td>             <td class="hlpLightcell" width="591">*FREE  Exclusive Stephanie Jonhson Designer Cosmetic Bag ($50 value) with  your $100 Purchase
*

</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td valign="top"> 
</td>             <td valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ballet_russe

Clinique.com

Enjoy FREE Standard Shipping with any $30 clinique.com purchase!
- For Continuous Rescue Antioxidant Moisturizer-Dry Combination .21 oz.,
 enter offer code *TREAT1 *at checkout
- For Long Last Soft Shine Lipstick in Sugared Maple .14 oz., enter offer
 code *TREAT2 *at checkout
Offer valid until 11:59 PM (EST) Monday, June 2, 2008. 

Free keychain and SPF sample with your $45 order. Plus FREE SHIPPING! Use code *KEYS *at checkout. Offer valid through 06/15/08.

FREE trial-size Makeup Remover and Standard Shipping with any $40 puchase at Clinique.com. Use offer code *TTDO *at checkout. Offer valid through 05/31/08.


----------



## LeMonde

*Bobbi Brown *- sample of Creamy Lip Color, Bobbis newest lipstick, with any Bobbi Brown purchase.
*Nordstrom website - *online only - http://www.nordstrom.com/
Gift will be added automatically in Checkout.
Expiration date - while supply lasts

_Click attachment to see picture_
:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

<table _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731"><tr _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731"> <td class="Black10V" _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" valign="top">                                                                                                         
</td> </tr>                                                                   <tr _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731">                                     <td class="Black10V" _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" valign="top">                                       *At Neiman Marcus (and it looks like it's full size...and I'm out of mascara so perfect timing!):

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731

Receive this complimentary Aqualamiere Gloss*, yours with ANY CHANEL Beaute purchase.

*<table _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731"><tr _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731"><td _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" align="center" valign="top">

                                         </td>       </tr>                                  <!--nmmdk1-->           <tr _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731"><td _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td></tr>           <tr _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731">             <td _base_target="_self" _base_href="http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prodChanel.jhtml?itemId=prod55750020&parentId=cat2980731&masterId=cat000287&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731" align="center">                       <!-- + request.getParameter("sL")+"&item=" + request.getParameter("product.repositoryId")+"&pageProductId="+ request.getParameter("indivProdId")+"&yB="+ request.getParameter("currentMiniAlternate.shotLabel") +  -->               
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table>

More NM Beauty offers:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2980731&parentId=cat000287&masterId=cat000285

Plus, use NMSHIP for free shipping at any price!


----------



## LeMonde

*Neiman Marcus*
*Tote and Deluxe Samples *with cosmetics purchase of $85 or more
online: May 30- June 16
in stores: June 1 - June 14
Plus *Free Shipping* with any online purchase (code NMSHIP, expires 6/2/08)

Click attachments to see pictures

_Ps. Armaiti -> I was just about to write about Chanel at NM  It's so RARE to get anything from Chanel ever! Thx!_
:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

_Some department stores always offer *single samples *with your beauty ONLINE purchase.<O</O_
_Best examples are Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, and Macys.<O</O_
_However these offers change VERY frequently (sometimes even daily) and are of lesser value, so not really worth mentioning here UNLESS they are a real gem and for brands that rarely offer GWP, e.g. Chanel, Dior, Trish McEvoy, etc. See Chanel free gloss above, and here's one for Dior!_

**** R A R E ****

*Neiman Marcus website *http://www.neimanmarcus.com/
*Dior Beauty *- Complimentary set with any $100 Dior Cosmetics purchase!
(Does not apply to fragrance or previous purchases, or in store locations)

This set includes:
- L'or De Vie Cream
- white cosmetics bag w/ logo (two compartments, three pockets, brush holders)
- Mirror

Expiration date - while supply lasts

Plus *Free Shipping* with any online purchase (code NMSHIP, expires 6/2/08)

_Click attachment to see picture_
:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

Here's a couple from Bergdorf Goodman:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod28640053



<!--nmmdk1-->                                                                                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Yours with any $250 La Prairie Purchase

**With our compliments. Receive this deluxe gift*, yours with any $250 La Prairie purchase.*

You'll receive:
 *Silver Rain Eau de Parfum:* A sophisticated, sensual fragrance with a climate all its own. 1.6-milliliter sample spray.
 *Anti-Aging Complex:* Revolutionary, anti-aging treatment fights the chronic inflammation responsible for premature skin aging. 5-milliliter tube.
* Cellular Retexturizing Booster:* Banish dull skin with this Swiss-developed alpha-and-beta hydroxy treatment. 5-milliliter bottle.
 *Cellular Radiance Eye Cream:* Recapture youth and wipe away the signs of time with this formula developed for skin's special needs. 3-milliliter jar.
 Packaged in a La Prairie zip-top cosmetics case.

Also Kiehl's GWP with a $100 purchase, and Sjal GWP with any Sjal purchase:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...tml&srcText=beauty+gift+with+purchase&x=0&y=0


----------



## LeMonde

*Nordstrom*

*Tote and Deluxe Samples *with your beauty or fragrance purchase of $100 or more. Samples include:

Bare Escentuals RareMinerals Facial Cleanser (0.05 oz.)
Bliss The Youth as We Know It Moisturizer (0.1 oz.)
Clarins Advanced Extra-Firming Eye Contour Serum (0.1 oz.)
DKNY Delicious Night Eau de Parfum Spray (0.05 oz.)
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Lotion (0.2 oz.)
Erno Laszlo TranspHuse Topical sample
GoSMILE AM/PM Whitening Protection Toothpastes samples
Juicy Couture Royal Body Crème (0.25 oz.)
Kinerase Cream with SPF 30 (0.1 oz.)
Lancome Renergie Double Performance Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Treatment (0.5 oz.)
Lancome Renergie Night-Night Treatment (0.5 oz.)
L'Occitane Shea Hand Cream (0.3 oz.)
Missoni Acqua Eau de Toilette Spray (0.07 oz.)
Narciso Rodriguez For Him eau de toilette spray (0.04 oz.)
Origins Modern Friction Nature's Gentle Dermabrasion (0.17 oz.)
philosophy hope in a jar eye & lip cream (0.25 oz.)
Prescriptives Lash Envy Volumizing Mascara (0.08 oz.)
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light (0.5 oz.)
Expiration date - while supply lasts.

(No Code needed; gift will be added automatically in Checkout)






:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

A whole new bunch of Gifts with Purchase appeared today on the Neiman Marcus Beauty Offers page:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## LeMonde

Armaiti said:


> A whole new bunch of Gifts with Purchase appeared today on the Neiman Marcus Beauty Offers page:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


_Armaiti -> you're the Best! Thx!_

tPFers -> click attachments to see pictures of couple of examples of these hot GWPs.
*- Dior *w/ $150 purchase
*- La Mer *w/ $250 purchase (I saw it today at the store too!)
*- Chanel* w/ $200 purchase
*- Guerlain *w/ $200 purchase
*- Chantecaille *w/ $150 purchase
and more!

Hurry, these offers disappear fast!
PLUS - you can combine these special offers with current *NM Beauty Tote! *(see my previous post)
:buttercup:


----------



## socaltrojan

NORDSTROM GIFTS WITH PURCHASE (While Supplies Last)








Receive a deluxe sample of Unscented Shaving Cream (1 oz.) with your $50 The Art of Shaving purchase.  Online only at NORDSTROM.
THE ART OF SHAVING









Receive a travel-size Technician® Shampoo (2 oz.) with your $50 Fekkai purchase.  Online only at NORDSTROM.
FEKKAI


----------



## LeMonde

**UPDATE* *to my previous post: *Nordstrom - Tote and Deluxe Samples *with your beauty or fragrance purchase of $100 or more.

I was just at Nordstrom and the _samples are different _than the ones listed before. It turns out that the description on Nordstrom website was wrong last night (probably from some older promotion). Here's the current list of samples (from updated Nordstrom.com):

Anastasia Brow Gel
Anthony Logistics for Men Self-Tanner with Anti-Aging Complex
Clarins Sunscreen Soothing Cream SPF 20 (0.28 oz.)
Cover FX 'Skin Prep FX' Treatment & Priming Serum sample
Elemis Papaya Enzyme Peel (0.1 oz.)
Freeze 24.7 IceCrystals Anti-Aging Prep & Polish sample
Hanae Mori 'Butteryfly' Eau de Parfum (0.04 oz.)
John Varvatos Eau de Parfum (0.05 oz.)
KORRES Natural Products Guava Body Butter (0.85 oz.)
Lancome Hypnose Custom Volume Mascara (0.07 oz.)
Laura Mercier Eye Colour in Sandstone (0.03 oz.)
Origins 'A Perfect World' White Tea Skin Guardian (0.17 oz.)
PHYTO Phytodefrisant Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm (0.5 oz.)
TanTowel Self-Tan Towelette (1 application)
Online and in stores (No Code needed; gift will be added automatically in Checkout).
While supply lasts.
:buttercup:


----------



## mkdallas

JackieG, do you have to enter a code to receive the Chanel AqualLumiere sample?  I accessed NM website thru your link, but the GWP doesn't show up anywhere in my order receipt nor did it appear in my cart.  Thanks in advance if you can help and thank you for posting these offers.


----------



## LeMonde

mkdallas said:


> JackieG, do you have to enter a code to receive the Chanel AqualLumiere sample? I accessed NM website thru your link, but the GWP doesn't show up anywhere in my order receipt nor did it appear in my cart. Thanks in advance if you can help and thank you for posting these offers.


*mkdallas -> *No, you didn't need a code but this offer is goooone  It was there for two or three days only. I wanted one more today and was so upset not to see it there anymore. Same goes for the Dior offer with white case. These kind of offers are very limited and disappear very fast, I'm sorry. As soon as I spot another one I'll immediately post it here (or Armaiti will, she's fantastic!)

*tPFers ->* Please PM the author of a post if you have a question.
I really think that this thread will be more helpful if we stick to posting just GWPs
- so we don't have to scroll through page after page to find it.
I know it's hard but I hope you agree with my POV.
Thank You!
:buttercup:​


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder online*
http://www.esteelauder.com/
Choos *5 free samples *with any order 
(too many to list lol but couple examples attached)
No offer code necessary - just shop, select and enjoy.
ONE DAY ONLY - 06/03/2008 (though sometimes they say it and then prolong it)
Free Gift Wrapping (Estee Lauder box, tissue, ribbon)
Free Shipping with your $35 purchase
:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

Gift with purchase from Timetospa.com, Elemis Body Bliss Collection:


                <hr color="#eae8e6" noshade="noshade" size="1">


----------



## Adriane

JackieG said:


> *Estee Lauder *- choose 3 Free samples with any purchase
> Plus Free Shipping with your $35 purchase
> Plus Free Gift Wrapping (signature box, tissue, ribbon)
> *Estee Lauder website http://www.esteelauder.com*
> Expiration date - while supply lasts
> 
> _Click attachment to see picture_
> :buttercup:


 
Today you can get 5 free samples.  I just scored some freebies!


----------



## Armaiti

BTW - Thanks JackieG for starting this thread!  It was a great idea!

Here's another Estee Lauder GWP, from Saks.com :

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212507846465

         <!-- start RIGHT COLUMN --><!-- start detailed description --><script language="javascript"> <!-- ImageIndexMap0 = new Array(); --> </script>                                                                          <!--*Estée Lauder*

-->         *Estée Lauder*

*Gift With Purchase*

         <!--Additional information-->                    YOUR GIFT With any Estée Lauder purchase of $50 or more, receive this lizard-patterned tote and cosmetic case* filled with Re-Nutriv skin care and more. Includes Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lifting Crème (.24 oz), Intensive Softening Lotion (1 oz), full-size Hydra Lustre Lipstick, More Than Mascara (.1 oz), exclusive Compact with 2 Pure Color Lipstick shades, 2 Pure Color Eye Shadow shades and a Tender Blush. Tote: 14"W X 21"H X 4.5"D. Enter code *LAUDER6* at checkout.


     <!-- Variable For omn starts --><!--- Variable For omn ends---><!-- end: error messages table for the first item below starts --><!-- end: error messages table for the first item below ends --> <input name="bmForm" value="saks_add_to_cart" type="hidden"><input name="bmFormID" value="1212529785366" type="hidden"><input name="bmUID" value="1212529785366" type="hidden"><input name="bmIsForm" value="true" type="hidden"><input name="bmPrevTemplate" value="/main/ProductDetail.jsp" type="hidden">                                                   <!-- start banner & previous+next links -->         <!--<tr>         <td width="15"></td>         <td width="739" height="21" colspan="3" bgcolor="#999999" style="padding:5px">ROOM FOR BANNER MESSAGE</td>     </tr>     <tr>         <td height="14" colspan="4"></td>     </tr>-->                                                     <table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="760"> <tbody><tr> <td width="15">
</td>    <td width="20">
</td> <td class="mainText" align="right" valign="top">            
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="4" height="4">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>     <!-- end banner & previous+next links --><!-- START PRODUCT DETAIL SINGLE AND STL -->            <!-- start MAIN CONTENT -->                           <!-- start LEFT COLUMN -->                                       <table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="760"><tbody><tr><td width="15">
</td>  <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">         <!--             MainImageArray0 = new Array();                      //-->         </script> <td valign="top" width="275">         <!-- start main image & zoom buttons -->                                                      <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="275"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">                     <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">                     <!--                     if(hasRightVersion){                     document.write('<a href="javascript<img src="http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Tongue" smilieid="17" class="inlineimg" />opupwin(\'http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446191937&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306429592&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212529785340\',590, 590,\'0468088005643\');">');                     }else{                     document.write('<a href="javascript<img src="http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Tongue" smilieid="17" class="inlineimg" />opupwin(\'http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/ZoomNoFlash.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446191937&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306429592&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212529785340\',586, 569);">');}                     //-->                     </script>


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sinny

Free beauty bag from victoria secrets with any $50 destination summer purchase, ends June 6. 

Enter offer code *GLAMBAG* at checkout.

Sorry for the small picture, didnt manage to make it bigger.


----------



## LeMonde

*Sephora*
*Free King-Sized Sampler FOR HIM* (13 pieces) with any $25 or more online purchase.

http://www.sephora.com/email/20080604_sample-mbuy_email.html?cm_mmc=email+ret-_-news1+20080604+men-_-mensbuyer+br-_-bag+landing&dicid=353780:13932716630:4767256

Samples include:

Anthony Logistics For Men&#8482; Pre-shave Oil, 0.17-fl. oz.
Calvin Klein euphoria men Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.05-fl. oz.
Giorgio Armani Attitude Pour Homme Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.05-fl. oz.
Jack Black Cool Moisture Body Lotion, 0.33-fl. oz.
Jean Paul Gaultier LE MALE Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.04-fl. oz.
Juicy Couture Dirty English Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.05-fl. oz.
Lab Series Skincare for Men Daily Moisture Defense Lotion SPF 15, 0.05-fl. oz.
Lab Series Skincare for Men Multi-Action Face Wash, 0.06-fl. oz.
Lacoste Elegance Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.06-fl. oz.
Marc Jacobs Men Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.04-fl. oz.
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette Spray, 0.05-fl. oz.
Tend Skin Liquid, 0.25-fl. oz.
Zirh Clean Alpha-Hydroxy Face Wash, 0.1-fl. oz.
Enter promotion code *FORHIM *during checkout
Expiration date - while supply lasts
*Sephora reserves the right to change this offer at any time. Substitutions may occur.

_Click attachments to see pics._
:buttercup:


----------



## beebee602

JackieG said:


> *Nordstrom*
> 
> *Tote and Deluxe Samples *with your beauty or fragrance purchase of $100 or more. Samples include:
> 
> Bare Escentuals RareMinerals Facial Cleanser (0.05 oz.)
> Bliss The Youth as We Know It Moisturizer (0.1 oz.)
> Clarins Advanced Extra-Firming Eye Contour Serum (0.1 oz.)
> DKNY Delicious Night Eau de Parfum Spray (0.05 oz.)
> Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Lotion (0.2 oz.)
> Erno Laszlo TranspHuse Topical sample
> GoSMILE AM/PM Whitening Protection Toothpastes samples
> Juicy Couture Royal Body Crème (0.25 oz.)
> Kinerase Cream with SPF 30 (0.1 oz.)
> Lancome Renergie Double Performance Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Treatment (0.5 oz.)
> Lancome Renergie Night-Night Treatment (0.5 oz.)
> L'Occitane Shea Hand Cream (0.3 oz.)
> Missoni Acqua Eau de Toilette Spray (0.07 oz.)
> Narciso Rodriguez For Him eau de toilette spray (0.04 oz.)
> Origins Modern Friction Nature's Gentle Dermabrasion (0.17 oz.)
> philosophy hope in a jar eye & lip cream (0.25 oz.)
> Prescriptives Lash Envy Volumizing Mascara (0.08 oz.)
> Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light (0.5 oz.)
> Expiration date - while supply lasts.
> 
> (No Code needed; gift will be added automatically in Checkout)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buttercup:




Is this deal limited to only a certain number of products? I purchased several MAC products for $130 bucks last Monday and I never got any gift. I purchased it from the actual store not online. I asked Nordstroms today how come I never got the gift and they said it doesn't apply to MAC products.


----------



## kiss_p

beebee602 - I don't know about the store, but I just put a $100 worth of MAC in my Nordstrom shopping cart and it added the gift.


----------



## LeMonde

beebee602 said:


> Is this deal limited to only a certain number of products? I purchased several MAC products for $130 bucks last Monday and I never got any gift. I purchased it from the actual store not online. I asked Nordstroms today how come I never got the gift and they said it doesn't apply to MAC products.


This promo started Tuesday, June 2; MAC (and all others) qualify. I don't know why they told you differently? I just did experiment and put some MACs into the basket (including brushes!) and the Gift was added. If you're close to Nordstrom and really want the gift, just return the previous purchase and buy everything again  (or buy first if you already used the other products and switch them with the previous receipt; I know, I'm bad lol)

*tPFers ->* *Please PM the author of a post if you have a question.*
I really think that this thread will be more helpful if we stick to posting just GWPs
- so we don't have to scroll through page after page to find it.
I know it's hard but I hope you agree with my POV.
Thank You!​


----------



## Armaiti

Biotherm.com - Choose from one of three gifts for Dad  and free shipping with ANY purchase...use code DAD2008 at checkout.

http://www.biotherm-usa.com/_us/_en/home/index.aspx

I can't get a picture of these, they are teeny tiny on the website


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got my gift from Nordstrom yesterday.  MAC is included.  I didn't purchase any, but my girlfriend did and received her's as well.  I would go see a manager.


----------



## beebee602

JackieG said:


> This promo started Tuesday, June 2; MAC (and all others) qualify. I don't know why they told you differently? I just did experiment and put some MACs into the basket (including brushes!) and the Gift was added. If you're close to Nordstrom and really want the gift, just return the previous purchase and buy everything again  (or buy first if you already used the other products and switch them with the previous receipt; I know, I'm bad lol)
> 
> *tPFers ->* *Please PM the author of a post if you have a question.*
> I really think that this thread will be more helpful if we stick to posting just GWPs
> - so we don't have to scroll through page after page to find it.
> I know it's hard but I hope you agree with my POV.
> Thank You!​



Thanks JackieG!

I will next time, for now I don't have anymore questions. I wanted to try the gift and see if there is any worth purchasing. I will try to return my MAC products then buy them again. I haven't used any of them yet.


----------



## Armaiti

50% off Vincent Longo, Lippmann and Joey New York select items, as well as others, at Bath & Body Works sale:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3147970&cp=&view=all


----------



## LeMonde

*Bath and Body Works *has quite a few very nice specials!
online and in stores

Couple photos attached but there is many more:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/

BBW current Sale Finder (find your favorite sales fast):
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/giftwizard/index.jsp?cm_re=ShoppingShortcuts-_-topnav-_-Seasonal

_(Their Anti-Bacteria Deep Cleansing Hand Soaps with cleansing beads are fantastic, and body lotions smell like heaven _
:buttercup:


----------



## WhyMe

I posted this already but probably in the wrong spot so I'll add it here.  "Radio" gets you 50% up to $15 on www.eyeslipsface.com right now.  Don't know when it expires.


----------



## honeyshopper

NM still has the La Mer GWP, but now the min purchase is $300.  The GWP shows up in your shopping cart.


----------



## bluebe

honeyshopper said:


> NM still has the La Mer GWP, but now the min purchase is $300.  The GWP shows up in your shopping cart.



La Mer.com has GWP as well, $300 purchase min.
code *EVENT*


----------



## babymelsmom

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arentId=cat219100&ecid=BGEC60908BeautyRewards


----------



## LeMonde

babymelsmom said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arentId=cat219100&ecid=BGEC60908BeautyRewards


Yeah! *Bergdorf Goodman Beauty Event *finally here 
with $200 cosmetics or fragrance purchase
online: June 9-23
in store: June 9-21
no code necessary

and Free Shipping with $150 purchase, code SHIPBG, expires 6/17

_see attachments for details_
:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Bergdorf Goodman online* - in addition to Beauty Event ^ - more Beauty Special Offers (they can be combined!):

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ter2Type=&filter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=

e.g.
La Mer w/ $300 La Mer purchase
Chanel w/ $200 Chanel purchase
Jo Malone w/ $150 Jo Malone purchase
Laura Mercier w/ $100 Laura Mercier purchase
Chantecaille w/ $200 Chantecaille purchase
and more... 
no code necessary
while supply lasts

and Free Shipping with $150 purchase, code SHIPBG, expires 6/17

_click attachments to see pictures_
:buttercup:


----------



## hazel06

beenfit cosmetics
Code:	PACKLITE

Discount:	Get a FREE Some Kind-A Gorgeous mini with any $50 purchase (must add to bag). Offer valid until 6/04/08.
http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/gp/home.html/102-2519151-4848902?ie=UTF8&bcBrand=core


----------



## deborilla

hazel06 said:


> beenfit cosmetics
> Code:    PACKLITE
> 
> Discount:    Get a FREE Some Kind-A Gorgeous mini with any $50 purchase (must add to bag). Offer valid until 6/04/08.
> http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/gp/home.html/102-2519151-4848902?ie=UTF8&bcBrand=core


 

Expired.


----------



## Armaiti

From saffronrouge, gift with purchase of Weleda Wild Rose Collection.  Plus, use code luckybreaks10 for 25% everything on the site!

http://www.saffronrouge.com/weleda/facial-care-products/weleda-wild-rose-face-collection








            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr>   <td valign="middle">ingredients | directions for use
*Wild Rose Normal-to-Dry Skin Collection*

   </td>   <td style="padding: 7px; text-align: right;" align="right" valign="top">     <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript"> // brand array exists in header of site now var MWD_BrandName = 0 var MWD_BrandURL = 1 var MWD_BrandUpperLogo = 2 var MWD_BrandLowerLogo = 3  function renderUpperBrandInfo() { var MWD_strValue = "Weleda"; var strOutput = "";   // check for brand match and feed appropriate html from array.   for (MWD_intCnt = 0; MWD_intCnt  < brandArray.length; MWD_intCnt  ++) {     if (brandArray[MWD_intCnt][MWD_BrandName] == MWD_strValue) {         strOutput = brandArray[MWD_intCnt][MWD_BrandUpperLogo];         document.write(strOutput);     }   } }  renderUpperBrandInfo(); </script><!-- REPLICATE FOR EACH BRAND in CUSTOM TAGS -->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Learn About 
View All Products<!-- REPLICATE FOR EACH BRAND in CUSTOM TAGS -->      </td></tr> </tbody></table>      <!-- Shelftalker -->     <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">     var MWD_strShelfTalker3704 = "Receive a FREE Wild Rose Eye Cream with the purchase of this collection";     var MWD_strEmpty ="";          if(( MWD_strShelfTalker3704 != MWD_strEmpty ) && ( MWD_strShelfTalker3704.indexOf('Error') != 1 )) {       document.write("*" + MWD_strShelfTalker3704 + "*
");     }     </script>*Receive a FREE Wild Rose Eye Cream with the purchase of this collection*
              <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">         var MWD_Video_Url = "";         var MWD_Video_Type = "";          </script> Everything you need to care for your skin is included in this intensely nourishing collection of Weleda's popular Wild Rose products. The vitamins and essential fatty acids found in the rejuvenating organic Rosehip Seed and Rosa Damascena oils help banish dull skin, moisturize and reduce the signs of premature aging for restored radiance and softness. The set includes the Cleansing Lotion, Facial Toner, Day Cream and Face Oil. *For a limited-time, you'll receive a FREE Wild Rose Eye Cream when you purchase this product collectiona $25 value ($33.25CAD)!*<!-- product size  -->                                    <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">         var MWD_strSize3704 = "5 pieces";         var MWD_strEmpty ="";                  if(( MWD_strSize3704 != MWD_strEmpty ) && ( MWD_strSize3704.indexOf('Error') != 1 )) {            document.write("
Size: " + MWD_strSize3704);         }         </script>
<!-- normal price  -->Size: 5 pieces                     

        Price: <script language="javascript">if (isCAN == 1 || cCurLoggedIn == 'Canadian dollar') {document.write ('CA' );} else {document.write ('US' )}</script>US $90.00


----------



## LeMonde

Many new offers at *ULTA*
(not high-end brands but still good for daily products;
my fav offers here OPI, Biosilk, John Frieda, and Neutrogena)

http://ulta.shoplocal.com/ulta/Defa...1&prvid=Ulta-080608&promotioncode=Ulta-080608

some online, some in-store only
expiration date: June 28

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

Just a note about current *GWP for La Mer *- with $300 La Mer purchase.

It looks like both *SAKS website *and *Bergdorf *have the same GWP:

- pict 1 & 2 at Saks
(valid at saks.com until June 23 or while supplies last, code LAMER8)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213381240923

- pict 3 at Bergdorf 
(while supplies last, no code necessary)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...005&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000005cat222101

*BUT *Bergdorf also: 
- has additional Beauty GWP (with any $200 beauty purchase, pict 4 & 5)
online: June 9-23, in store: June 9-21, no code necessary
- offers Free Shipping with orders of $150 or more (code SHIPBG, expires 6/17)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arentId=cat219100&ecid=BGEC60908BeautyRewards

Just making sure that you get the best Beauty Deal :okay:

:buttercup:


----------



## GlamDiva

Starting on Tues 6/17 Estee Lauder at Macys is having a GWP free w/ $29.50 or more.


----------



## rbaby

MAC Friends and Family! Here's a link for the coupon posted in Deals and Steals:http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hB...?EMAIL=bribkc@gmail.com&RAF_TRACK=&i_report=0


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

If you're near an Ulta store, you might want to pop in and get a free beauty guide from InStyle magazine.  It a booklet of about 70 pages called InStyle Beauty Guide:  How to Look Gorgeous Every Day.  It has some great basic techniques, recommendations, and the lowdown on different products/forulations.  It has some great advice for skin care, hair care, makeup, and body care.


----------



## yslalice

bobbi brown free gift with any bobbi brown purchase -- NM online. use SHOPNM for free shipping, too! It's a cute 3 colour lip kit.


----------



## LeMonde

GlamDiva said:


> Starting on Tues 6/17 Estee Lauder at Macys is having a GWP free w/ $29.50 or more.


 
Online started today :okay: 

*Macy's*
online and in-store
while supplies last

*Estee Lauder GWP *with any $29.50 or more Estee Lauder purchase (no code necessary)

Pure Color Long Lasting Lipstick (CHOICE) of Candy, Hot Kiss, Bois de Rose, or Tiger Eye
Bronze Goddess Soft Matte Bronzer with applicator
New Double Wear Zero Smudge Lengthening Mascara
Advanced Night Repair Protective Recovery Complex
Tote and cosmetic bag in Red or Blue (CHOICE)
Picture also shows makeup remover so probably that's included as well
Plus *FREE SHIPPING *with $60 purchase of chosen brands, see attachment for details (promo code SUMMERFS)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=669&PageID=669*1*24*-1*-1

:buttercup:


----------



## BagsRME

NARS

Receive complimentary 3-Day Free Shipping plus a free mini 
lip gloss trio with your purchase of $60 or more.  Enter code 
"Times" at check out.


----------



## BagsRME

Bare Escentuals 

Friends and FAmily 20% off from Thursday June 19th to Sunday June 22nd. You need to print out an email to get the discount in stores. PM me if you need the email, and I will forward it to you. You may also shop online by using the code FRIEND8


----------



## illinirdhd

EVERYTHING on QVC is available on 5 easy payments today!  And I didn't know til I looked around, but they have Bobbi Brown now!


----------



## LeMonde

FREE *Dior Foundation Airtouch Deluxe Sample *with any Dior Foundation purchase!
(exact size unknown... but value at checkout stated @ $15).

*Bloomingdale's *website

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...1969&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*3

No code necessary
While supplies last

Plus Beauty & Fragrance Orders *Ship for $5*!

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Jo Malone GWP *with Jo Malone $150 purchase
ends 06/30/08 (Monday) or while supply lasts
see attachment for details

at *Saks website*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214656833892

plus *Free Shipping *with $150 purchase, code FREESHIP, expires 06/30/08 - Monday!

:buttercup:


----------



## cristalena56

Loreal Eye Shadows and Mascaras at Ulta is buy 1 get 1 free

so if anyone wants to try the hip pigments you can try 2 for the price of one 
http://ulta.com/ulta/browse/product...page=1&categoryId=cat50007&brandId=9346&minPr=


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique Free Bonus *with any $25 or more Clinique purchase
click attachment for details

at *Lord & Taylor *(stores and online)

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/gifts/OnlineShopping/LT?Dsp=156&PCR=21:200028:202764:204668:204669&c=1

06/29-07/13/2008 or while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## cristalena56

i want the blush in that gwp


----------



## cristalena56

cristalena56 said:


> Loreal Eye Shadows and Mascaras at Ulta is buy 1 get 1 free
> 
> so if anyone wants to try the hip pigments you can try 2 for the price of one
> http://ulta.com/ulta/browse/product...page=1&categoryId=cat50007&brandId=9346&minPr=


 you can also use the coupon for 3.50 off your 10 dollar purchase as well  coupon code: 94610


----------



## ShimmaPuff

OOps, I started a thread that I think may be supposed to have been posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/toadstool-soap-etsy-free-shipping-over-30-till-319573.html


----------



## PurpleRose

Sephora is clearancing out the Bourjois line & everything is 30% off! I got three of their Shimmering Shine shadows to try, which look really pretty. The SAs also said their mascaras are really good (Volume Clubbing in particular).


----------



## cristalena56

oo the ponds microdermabradion towlettes i found at walgreens, buy a package of 30 and get a package of 15 free and a movie ticket to mamma mia. it was on sale for $5.09, woohoo!


----------



## LeMonde

Free 13 pieces *GWP *at *ULTA *- see attachment for details.

$3.50 off $10 or more (online use code 94427, some exclusions apply)

both expire July 26th

http://ulta.shoplocal.com/ulta/Defa...7296&listingid=-2091367075&pretailerid=-99892

Also Free Shipping with orders $50 or more (plus free samples with every order)

Link to ALL current Ulta offers (including Haircare Event):

http://ulta.shoplocal.com/ulta/Defa...l&storeid=2361647&rapid=557296&pagenumber=all

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Lancome GWP *at *Saks *with $50 Lancome purchase

online code LANCOME8

Includes:
Cosmetic Case
Definicils High Definition Mascara in black (.07oz),
Le Rouge Absolu LipColour in Sepia Chic (.14oz),
Compact of Color,
Absolue Premium Bx Absolute Replenishing Cream (.5oz),
Absolue Ultimate Bx Serum Replenishing and Restructuring Serum (.5oz),
Bi-facil Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover (1.7fl.oz).

click attachment to see details

expires 07/21 or while supplies last

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1215350146215

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Nordstrom Anniversary Sale* starts soon... You can already pre-order *Beauty Exclusives *online:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2384319...1-745f6d656469&catID=2384319&Category=2384319









These are not GWP but exclusive special value offers.

Couple of examples from MAC, Trish McEvoy, shu uemura, Smashbox, and Bobbi Brown below...
but there are *MANY MORE!*


----------



## luvshopping90

I tried searching and didn't find this listed so I hope this isn't a repeat!  I was in Sephora tonight and all of their Hard Candy makeup is 50% off!  I got my daughter a bronzer and an eyeshadow kit for a great price.


----------



## guccifendi

Not sure if this is posted yet...

Macy's is having a one day sale for Lancome

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=669&PageID=669*1*24*-1*-1

Free Shipping and 5-Piece Sample Collection. I want to try the Bi-facil makeup remover.

Free 5-piece sample offer with $50 Lancôme purchase!

Your sample offer includes : Bi-facil Double Action Eye Makeup Remover; Color Design Sensational Effects Lipcolor Smooth Hold in Vintage Rose; Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Sunscreen; a Color Design Quad and one of Lancôme's best selling mascara. Once you have selected qualifying Lancôme products, the offer will be added at checkout. One offer per customer. Online only. While supplies last.


----------



## juicy couture jen

PurpleRose said:


> Sephora is clearancing out the Bourjois line & everything is 30% off! I got three of their Shimmering Shine shadows to try, which look really pretty. The SAs also said their mascaras are really good (Volume Clubbing in particular).



Same with the Hard Candy line, I got an eye shadow quad for $14!  

Marc Jacobs 5 piece Daisy Brush Set for only $35! Originally $70

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P210821&categoryId=C10214&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## LeMonde

*Elizabeth Arden *GWP at *Macy's:*

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=323943















:buttercup:


----------



## hippychick11

Get promo codes. 






















http://macys.p03.com/u.d?aYGtuwgHFNSh08f81t0xt=9431&s=667542&cm_2em=hippychick11@lycos.com


----------



## LeMonde

*Dior GWP* 
FREE Dior Backstage Beauty Artistry Kit with your 3-Product Dior purchase

*Macy's *website

no code necessary
while supply lasts

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=309076&CategoryID=27416&LinkType=EverGreen

:buttercup:


----------



## peach.

OMG all these GWPs are tempting me!

Thanks for posting, girls!


----------



## socaltrojan

*Nordstrom has 38 GWPs right now!*

There are way too many to post individually.  

It includes cosmetics, skincare, and fragrance brands.  Pretty much every major brand has a promotion.  

To look at all the promotions click here:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6010097/0~2377897~2377898~6010097?origin=hp


----------



## tatertot

Macys is having a huge GWP of 75 on anything and tons of other brands come with GWP and free shipping and you can combine all the deals.


----------



## scarlett_2005

I searched and this one hasn't been posted yet. Next time you go to the MAC counter if you bring 6 empty containers (eyeshadow, mascara, lip gloss..ect) you get a free lipstick!


----------



## LeMonde

*Giorgio Armani *online

Free shipping with any $45 purchase
code FREESHIP
expires 07/31

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/_us/_en/landing/affil.aspx

or 

Free shipping anytime with $75 or more purchase IF you register on their website

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/_us/_en/club/index.aspx? 

:buttercup:


----------



## aspy_ps

Estee Lauder has a few different promotions going on now. Free samples, free shipping and they change every so often. 
http://www.esteelauder.com/promotio...mail-_-July-_-7_29Beauty_Lover_Email-_-offer1


----------



## LeMonde

*SAKS *website
Exclusive Online Beauty Event

Adorable Stephanie Johnson *cosmetic case with samples *with ANY $85 beauty purchase.

Click link and / or attachment for details.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217442482103

code: BEAUTY8

expires: 08/11/2008 or while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Saks* website


*My Blend *GWP with your $170 My Blend purchase - travel kit including: 

Power Veil SPF 40 (0.5 fl. oz.)
Time Reversing Eye Crème (0.13 fl. oz.)
Cleanser - Skin Polishing Formula (1.0 oz.)
Click link and / or attachment for details.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Only:+3-Pc.+Travel+Set+with+$170+of+My+Blend

code: MYBLEND

expires: 08/25/2008 or while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## Peaches23

MACCOSMETICS.COM - STARFLASH
free shipping

(sorry if this has been posted)


----------



## LeMonde

*Bath & Body Works*

Anti-bacterial & Aromatherapy Soap (Love it!)
5 for $15 or 7 for $20

plus other specila offers:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=2484777

online and in stores
online shipping $3 with $50 purchase

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder GWP *with any $55 or more Estee Lauder purchase

at *Neiman Marcus*

Gift includes:

Deluxe Gold Fluted Compact containing Estée Lauder Signature EyeShadow Duos in Rosenberry, Black Moon, Mocha, and Plum Sugar and Pure Color Long Lasting Lipstick in Rubellite, Autumn, and Sugar Honey
Full-size Pure Color Long Lasting Lipstick in Candy
New Sumptuous Bold Volume Lifting Mascara in Black (10-day supply)
Re-Nutriv Ultimate Youth Crème, 7 milliliters
Re-Nutriv Intensive Hydrating Cream Cleanser, 30 milliliters
Stylish black patent-trim tote and cosmetics bag

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat17040731cat2980731

while supplies last
no code necessary

:buttercup:


----------



## justwatchin

Peaches23 said:


> MACCOSMETICS.COM - STARFLASH
> free shipping
> 
> (sorry if this has been posted)




Thanks for this!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Free sample of Celine Dion's new perfume.

http://www.walgreens.com/dmi/sensational/default.html?ban=swp_sensational_tile2


----------



## LeMonde

Beauty Event at *Nordstrom - *with $100 or more beauty or fragrance purchase

*Tote with 11 deluxe samples:* 

Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Face Color in Pure Radiance (0.02 oz.)
Bvlgari &#8216;Eau Parfumee au the blanc&#8217; Oshibori Refreshing Towel
Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (0.13 oz.)
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Lotion (0.2 oz.)
Ed Hardy by Christian Audigier Eau de Parfum Spray (0.05 oz.)
GoSmile Advanced Formula B1 Tooth Whitening Ampoule
Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream (0.1 oz.)
NARS Potent EFA Cream (0.24 oz.)
Pangea Organics Facial Cleanser - Egyptian Calendula & Blood Orange (0.1 oz.)
St. John Signature Eau de Parfum Spray (0.05 oz.)
Shiseido &#8216;The Makeup&#8217; Pre-Makeup Cream SPF 15 (0.21 oz.)
no code necessary (gift will be added automatically during Checkout)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2377897/0~2377897?origin=tab

online and in stores 
while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder GWP *with $39.50 or more purchae

at *Lord & Taylor*

online and in stores

(actually the GWP at stores is BETTER bc you get to choose out of 3 different serums, 3 cremes, 2 eye shadow compacts, 2 lipsticks, 2 lip glosses, 2 parfum samples in addition to the Sensuous vial)

while supplies last

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/gifts/OnlineShopping/LT?Dsp=157&PCR=21:200028:202764:204668:204671&c=1

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Free shipping *with a purchase of 1 of 15 Estee Lauder Best Sellers

Plus (as always):
- 3 Free samples of your choice
- double rewards points on your American Express

@ *Estee Lauder website*

http://www.esteelauder.com/templates/products/bestsellers.tmpl

no code necessary
no expiration date provided

:buttercup:


----------



## bluebe

My favourite - Prescriptives are having exclusive online offer starting today!!!
Top picks Deluxe 5 piece GWP!

Free with any foundation or moisturizer purchase of $32.50 or more, simply use offer code *WARM* for the warm set and *COOL* for the cool set at check out to redeem this offer

Top picks - *warm set* includes
1.Full-size lipcolour in posh Ginger
2.Travel-size lip gloss in sporty
3.Travel-size false eyelashes plush mascara in Black
4.Travel-size super line preventor Xtreme
5.Luxury cosmetic bag

Top picks - *cool set* includes
1.Full-size lipcolour in rose glow
2.Travel-size lip gloss in sassy
3.Travel-size false eyelashes plush mascara in Black
4.Travel-size super line preventor Xtreme
5.Luxury cosmetic bag

*Free standard shipping with $50 purchase
**Choose your sample at check out with every purchase


----------



## Miyoshi637

Lancome at Macys's GWP. Oh and if get one on Friday or Saturday during the one day sale, you can get a free clear lipgloss while supplies last too

PLAY GIFT Choose Your BagYours With Any $29.50 Lancôme Purchase.Choose Your Lancôme Signature Bag. Plus: Fall beauty begins with this fashion-forward collection of must-have beauty portables.

COLOR DESIGN Sensational Effects Eye Shadow Quartet in Positive, Floralesque, Moccachino and LezardNEW and alook card Showing Two Step-by-Step Eye Looks 
COURBE VIRTUÔSE Mascara in Black 
EFFACIL Gentle Eye Makeup Remover 
LE ROUGE ABSOLU Reshaping & Replenishing Lipcolour (Full-Size) in Rose Petale 
NEW! Magnifique Eau de Parfum 
Offer good while supplies last. One gift per client, please. 
RÉNERGIE Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Treatment


----------



## Korilynn

30% off on OPI polish at Drugstore.com!


----------



## miramar

Good deal if you like Origins .Enter code - 08082 for free shipping on any amount and deluxe sample worth $10.50(Perfect world for eyes ,0.17fl.oz).

This is valid for today only!!! Sorry for posting late,I saw this thread today ...


----------



## Peaches23

hardcandy.com  75% off everything!! they got some great stuff! I got a lot of stuff for christmas gifts for my boyfriend's sisters and of course stuff for me!


----------



## peach.

*  Get Nature's Best Skin Care FREE!
8/22/08 - 9/3/08*
Shop Online and receive a FREE sample set with any order while supplies last, plus Free Standard Shipping.**
OR visit an Origins Store for a 2-minute skin care consultation and take home a FREE sample set of your choice, while supplies last.

More info: http://www.origins.com/whatsnew/pro...efresh-_-8-4-08 Homepage Refresh-_-HTML-_-FSS


----------



## jpgoeth

*


*

*24 HOURS ONLY: CHOOSE 5 SAMPLES FREE*

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBIrZaXAd$yz2B7Sbhl$D7knCsB/doc.html?password=Ad$yz2$D7knCBIrZaXL9fe0FSA34C7&RAF_TRACK=&email=purseforum@gmail.com&FNAME=purseforum&i_subject=&cm_mmc=email-_-August-_-8_21Choose_5_24-Hour_Makeup-_-view


----------



## LeMonde

jpgoeth said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *24 HOURS ONLY: CHOOSE 5 SAMPLES FREE*
> 
> http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBIrZaXAd$yz2B7Sbhl$D7knCsB/doc.html?password=Ad$yz2$D7knCBIrZaXL9fe0FSA34C7&RAF_TRACK=&email=purseforum@gmail.com&FNAME=purseforum&i_subject=&cm_mmc=email-_-August-_-8_21Choose_5_24-Hour_Makeup-_-view


 
More info and link:

*5 Free Samples *with *ANY purchase* on *Estee Lauder website *(instead of standard 3)

Offer ends *Friday 08/22 at exactly 12:00 noon Eastern Time*.

http://www.esteelauder.com/promotio...gust-_-8_21Choose_5_24-Hour_Skincare-_-offer2


And when shopping on Estee Lauder website you also ALWAYS get:

*FREE shipping *with $50 purchase
*FREE Gift Wrap *(love it! see attachment)
Double Membership Rewards points with *American Express*
:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Laura Mercier* 3 piece GWP and FREE SHIPPING with any $50 Laura Mercier purchase

at *Macys website*

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=330138&CategoryID=27416&LinkType=EverGreen

gift includes: 
- 2 oz. mini Almond Coconut Milk Scrub
- 0.18 fl. oz. micro-mini Foundation Primer 
- 0.03 oz. mini Thickening & Building Mascara in Black. 

For FREE SHIPPING enter promo code MERCIER at checkout
no code necessary for the GWP

while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Vera Wang GWP *with any Vera Wang Beauty Purchase

at *Bloomingdales website*

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...9324&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*3

Set includes deluxe samples of:
- Vera Wang Eau de Parfum
- Vera Wang Body Cream
- Vera Wang Bath and Shower Gel

no code necessary

while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## illinirdhd

Smashbox TSV on QVC:  Item A84390, and it's just under $70 (and on 2 easy payments).  It's the TSV for Saturday, Aug 30, but I think you can order it now...

Includes: 

0.75 oz halo powder--full size and smashbox best seller
0.13 oz eye shadow duo in Avant/Garde (cream/deep golden beige)--full size and NEW colors only available at QVC
0.09 oz NEW light cast detail highlighter--full size and not in stores until March '09!
0.04 oz cream eyeliner in On Trend (black with gold shimmer)--full size and NEW color only available at QVC
0.07 oz blush in Famous (peachy-pink)--returning customer favorite, only available at QVC
0.2 oz sheer lip enhancing gloss in Candid (pink with gold shimmer)--full size and one of smashbox's best-selling shades
0.5 oz photo finish primer light--customer favorite
Baby buki brush
Cream eyeliner brush #9--full size
Precision highlighter brush #31--full size
Eye shadow duo/Cream eyeliner/Blush/Brushes made in China; Halo Powder/Photo finish primer/Light cast highlighter/Lip gloss made in USA
I've posted many times how much I looooooooove the Halo Powder!  This is a great way to try it (and several other items that aren't in stores yet!).  I also love love love Candid gloss!


----------



## senoe

sorry if this is the wrong place or this has already been posted but smashbox posted a myspace bulletin about curtain call items that are on sale...

http://www.smashbox.com/CC_beta/Curtain-Call-View-All


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique GWP *with any $25 Clinique purchase

at *Bloomingdale's*
(I believe that's both online and in stores)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...1712&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*1

Gift includes:
- NEW Moisture Surge Extra Thirsty Skin Relief
- Fresh Bloom Allover Colour with Brush in Peony
- Take The Day Off Makeup Remover (1.7-oz.)
- Liquid Facial Soap, High Impact Mascara in Black (1.7 oz.)
- Full-size Long Last Lipstick in NEW Rock Violet
- PLUS a deluxe cosmetics bag and matching lipstick case in a high-fashion print.

While supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## VPT

Peaches23 said:


> hardcandy.com  75% off everything!! they got some great stuff! I got a lot of stuff for christmas gifts for my boyfriend's sisters and of course stuff for me!



No longer 75%, it's now 50% discount.


----------



## socaltrojan

20% off all Ulta purchases this week!

Promotion Code: *95848
*
* Offer valid through 9/6/08 on all regular price, sale and clearance merchandise, and these prestige cosmetics and skincare brands: purminerals, StriVectin, Garden Botanika, AmazingCosmetics, Elizabeth Arden, ULTA Professional, Too Faced and Bourjois. Excludes fragrance, hair artistry brands, Re:nu, all other prestige cosmetics including Bare Escentuals, all other prestige skincare, GoSmile and T3. Cannot be redeemed for cash or gift cards. This offer cannot be combined with any other ULTA coupon offer.  Not valid on prior purchases.  Limit one per customer.


----------



## LeMonde

*Beauty Event *at *Neiman Marcus*

GWP with any cosmetics or fragrance purchase of $100 or more.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...85&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat2980731

NM exclusive crocodile-embossed tote in cranberry and nine treats:

Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment, 0.16 ounce
NM Exclusive Van Cleef & Arpels Féerie Eau de Parfum, 0.04 ounce
Prada Infusion d'Homme Eau de Toilette, 0.05 ounce
NM Exclusive Glowelle Beauty Drink Mix, 0.476 ounce
Laura Mercier Eye Basics in Wheat, 0.1 ounce
NM Exclusive Frédéric Fekkai Ageless Rejuvenating Shampoo and Restructurizing Conditioner packettes, each 0.3 ounce
Molton Brown Blu Maquis Fine Liquid Hand Wash, 1 ounce
Clinique Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Guavagold, 0.07 ounce
Dior Diorshow Mascara in Black, 0.18 ounce
no code necessary
expires online Sept. 15
in stores Sept. 5-14

Plus many additional special offers from different brands; they can be combined with the Beauty Event! 

And make sure to check this thread for current codes for free shipping (if available):
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/post-nm-codes-here-115843-36.html#post7769218

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

A lot of new *SPECIAL BEAUTY OFFERS *on *Neiman Marcus Website*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall

They CAN be combined with current NM Beauty Event (^)
Most (if not all) are online only

My favorites:
Dior with any $125 Dior purchase
Trish McEvoy with any $150 Trish McEvoy purchase
La Mer with any $300 La Mer purchase

no code necessary

while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## PrincessMe

im so excited for the nm event i cant wait!!

lemonde, what r u getting from dior? i love the gift i just dont know what to purchase~


----------



## LeMonde

_( ^ PrincessMe - I PMed you re Dior; trying to keep this thread chat free )

************************************_

*Estee Lauder GWP* with $27.50 purchase 
*plus *add three Estee Lauder Signature Hydra Lipsticks with $55 Estee Lauder purchase

and *Free Shipping *with $60 purchase

at *Macy&#8217;s *(online and in stores)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=27416&PageID=27416*1*24*-1*-1&LinkType=DepthPath

code for free shipping: LAUDERSHIP 
no code necessary for GWP

while supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## ladystara

Nordstrom - 
*Receive a deluxe sample of Crème de Gloss in Creamy Rose 441 with your Dior purchase. *Online and in store. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order.

I also got a rose gold make-up bag!


----------



## LeMonde

*SHOP WISELY  *

*La Mer GWPs *available both *at Neiman Marcus *and *Saks *BUT at NM you get La Mer GWP plus NM GWP! 
Two La Mer samples are different, choose what you prefer.

*Saks offer (first photo):*
*La Mer *GWP with any $300 La Mer purchase
at *Saks *website
Set includes: 
- Creme de la Mer (0.24oz.)
- The Lifting Face Serum (0.17oz.)
- The Refining Facial (0.17oz.)
- and The Cleansing Foam (0.5oz.)
code LAMER10 
expires Sunday, September 14, 2008 or while supplies last
Free Shipping with $200 purchase till 09/10 (code SAKSFS)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...00+La+Mer+purchase&pid=Beauty & FragranceBotM

*NM offer (second photo):*
*La Mer *GWP with any $300 La Mer purchase
at *NM *website
Set includes:
- Creme de la Mer, 0.24 ounces
- The Lifting Face Serum, 0.17 ounces
- The Eye Concentrate, 0.1 ounces
- The Hand Treatment, 1.0 ounces
- Arrives in zip-top bag.
No code necessary
while supplies last
Free Shipping with $200 purchase till 09/10 (code NMSEPT)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...85&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat2980731

And once again here's *NM Beauty GWP *(with $100 purchase, third photo):

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...d=cat8900735&masterId=cat000000&icid=beauty0b

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

Among all great special beauty offers at *Neiman Marcus *website 
there is one more definitely worth mentioning:

Free Full-Size *Frederic Fekkai *Glossing Shampoo (8oz shown) with any $85 Frederic Fekkai purchase
(8oz retails $23!)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...5&index=27&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat2980731

Plus remember if you spend $100 you'll also get the *NM Tote with samples*
(this one expires online Sept.15!)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...85&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat2980731

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

After my last Beauty purchase at *Neiman Marcus *website I received a card with *FREE SHIPPING code*:

_FREE SHIPPING at any price with code *BEAUTY8* on your next beauty or fragrance purchases, including: __La Mer, Laura Mercier, Clinique, ReViver, Frederic Fekkai, La Prairie, Bobbi Brown, Jo Malone, Natura Blisse_

I'm not sure if this code will work for other beauty/fragrance brands but it'd be worth trying 

expires 10/31/08 at 11:59pm CT

:buttercup:


----------



## lcterp

Free gift with $95 purchase at Murad.com.  The gift is the skin salvation Bonus set includes Essential C Toner, Essential C Daily Renewal Complex, and Soothing Skin and Lip Care Mini.  Use code Bundles08 at checkout


----------



## cristalena56

*clinique*
*4 DAYS ONLY!
*Enjoy *FREE Standard Shipping* with any clinique.com purchase!*
Enter offer code *4DAYS* at checkout.*
Shop now >>*


----------



## cristalena56

*Lancôme Play Gift- Nordstrom*

Your Beauty Gift
Receive a Lancôme Play Gift with any $39.50 Lancôme purchase. Includes Hypnôse Custom Volume Mascara in Black (0.07 oz.); Eye Shadow Quartet featuring Color Design Sensational Effects Eye Shadow in Crème Lustre, Exhibition and Statuesque, plus limited-edition shade of Colour Focus Exceptional Wear EyeColour in Imagination (0.05 oz.); Color Fever Lipstick in Fashion Crave Frambroise (full-size, 0.14 oz.); High Résolution Collaser-5X Intense Collagen Anti-Wrinkle Serum (0.5 oz.); Maquicomplet Complete Coverage Concealer (0.09 oz.); and Bi-Facil Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover (1.7 oz.).
Online and in store. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order.


----------



## mbw

Just a reminder.. Barneys new York beauty event.. spend 175 and get an amazing gift with purchase.   My SA is Ko-Shin and her number is 212-833-2316 (tell her you a friend of Marlene's).  I buy from the Barneys beauty event each year, and the gift with purchase is the best one out there.  Barney's sells YSL, Nars,etc.  You can also e-mail Ko-Shin at kmandell@barneys.com.


----------



## MBart

*MAC Cosmetics*

Free standard shipping on any purchase thru October 22. Use code *GOODBYE8* at checkout. US & Canada addresses only. 

From an email this morning!


----------



## LeMonde

*SHISEIDO SKINCARE BONUS GWP *at *Nordstron*

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6016599/0~2376780~6009391~6016599

Choose your Shiseido Skincare Bonus: 
Receive three deluxe samples of a cleanser, softener and moisturizer, plus a targeted serum sample, all in a complimentary cosmetics bag *with your purchase of two or more Shiseido treatment products. *
Choose from White Lucent, The Skincare or Benefiance. 

Available online and in store September 15-29, or while supply lasts.






*WHITE LUCENT: *A highly advanced skin brightening formulation that works to achieve luminous, even-toned complexions.
Promotional Code WHTLUCENT





*THE SKINCARE: *Shiseido's technologically advanced skincare line combats the effects of stress and protects against the early signs of aging by allowing skin to create its own moisture.
Promotional Code SKINCARE 





*BENEFIANCE: *Luxurious, cutting-edge treatments developed with targeted anti-aging ingredients to address dehydration and fatigue, and help improve wrinkles and sagging.
Promotional Code BENEFIANCE

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Grooming GWP for Him *with your $50 Men's Grooming purchase

at *Nordstrom *(online and in store)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/2379922/0~2377897~2377898~2379922

black mesh travel pouch filled with: 
Anthony Logistics for Men Facial Scrub (2 oz.); 
Jack Black Beard Lube Conditioning Shave (0.5 oz.); 
Acqua Di Parma 'Colonia' Collezione Barbiere Aftershave Balm (0.16 oz.); 
Billy Jealousy LiquidSand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser (0.14 oz.); 
Lab Series Skincare for Men Smooth Shave Oil, 
Maximum Comfort Shave Cream and Triple Benefit Post-Shave Remedy (0.6 oz. each); 
and The Art of Shaving Unscented Pre-Shave Oil, Shaving Cream and After-Shave Balm packettes.

One per person, while supply lasts. 
Gift will be added automatically

:buttercup:


----------



## socaltrojan

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6017976/0~2376780~6009391~6017976

*Behind the Brand*

Cutting-edge designers Viktor & Rolf created Flowerbomb to be a complex yet uplifting scent&#8212;an explosion of floral essences mixed with clean tea and bergamot notes. Their award-winning Antidote for men echoes this flair for sophistication with elegantly masculine facets of mint, ebony and sandalwood.

START SHOPPING









*Exclusive Online Offer*

Receive a Flowerbomb Sampling Set with your $95 Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb purchase. Includes Deluxe Mini Eau de Parfum (0.24 oz.), Bomblicious Body Lotion (0.5 oz.), Bomblicious Body Crème (0.5 oz.) and Bomblicious Shower Gel (0.5 oz.).






*Nordstrom Online only.* One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order.


----------



## thatgurl

Free S&H at bobbibrown.com

One time use only.

Any amount.

You may have to be logged in to your account for this to work....not sure.

Valid 09/22/08 thru 09/24/08 @ Midnight EST

Code = Fall2008


----------



## viba424

thatgurl said:


> Free S&H at bobbibrown.com
> 
> One time use only.
> 
> Any amount.
> 
> You may have to be logged in to your account for this to work....not sure.
> 
> Valid 09/22/08 thru 09/24/08 @ Midnight EST
> 
> Code = Fall2008


 
Awesome! Thanks for that.


----------



## LeMonde

_^ no chatting here please _

****************************

*Estee Lauder GWP *with $39.50 purchase

@ *Estee Lauder website*

Also Free Shipping with orders of $50

http://www.esteelauder.com/promotio...-September-_-9_22Online_GWP_Email-_-septgift1


----------



## bargains814-4u

Merle Norman products for sale


----------



## LeMonde

*Beauty Event *at *Saks *

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...older_id=2534374306418051&site_refer=EML1655A







*:buttercup:*


----------



## LeMonde

*Jo Malone GWP *with $150 Jo Malone purchase
at *Saks website*

*http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...hile+Supplies+Last&pid=Beauty & FragranceBotL*

GWP includes:
Lime Basil & Mandarin Cologne (9ml), 
Amber & Lavender Shower Gel (15ml), 
Lime Basil & Mandarin Body Crème (15ml), 
and Vitamin E Nourishing Hand Treatment (5ml). 

promo code: JOMALONE4 

expires: Sunday, September 28, 2008 or while supplies last. 

*:buttercup:*


----------



## LeMonde

*Lancome GWP *with any $39.50 Lancome purchase

at *Nordstrom *(online and in stores)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6016274/0~2376780~6009391~6016274?origin=bdlp')

Gift includes: 
Hypnose Custom Volume Mascara in Black (0.07 oz.); 
Eye Shadow Quartet featuring Color Design Sensational Effects Eye Shadow in Crème Lustre, Exhibition and Statuesque, 
plus limited-edition shade of Colour Focus Exceptional Wear EyeColour in Imagination (0.05 oz.); 
Color Fever Lipstick in Fashion Crave Frambroise (full-size, 0.14 oz.); 
High Résolution Collaser-5X Intense Collagen Anti-Wrinkle Serum (0.5 oz.); 
Maquicomplet Complete Coverage Concealer (0.09 oz.); 
and Bi-Facil Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover (1.7 oz.).

no code necessary, will be added automatically in Checkout 

while supply lasts

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*La Prairie *GWP with $350 purchase 

at *Nordstrom *(online and in stores)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6017351/0~2376780~6009391~6017351









:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique GWP* with any $25 Clinique purchase

at *Bloomingdales*

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...4290&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*1

Croco Mini Bag With Samples:
- Rinse-Off Foaming Cleanser Deluxe Mini 
- Long Last Soft Shine Deluxe Mini Lipstick in Sugared Maple
- Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion Deluxe Mini 
- High Definition Lashes Brush Then Comb Mascara Deluxe Mini 
- Mini Hairbrush 
- Allure subscription offer card

Tuesday, 09/23 through Thursday, 09/25

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

Also currently at *Bloomingdale's*:

Free Bloomingdale's *Fashion Watch *with any Beauty purchase of $150 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/gift/index.ognc?GIFTID=128772&PROMO=1091&SOURCEID=134291

Free *WWD Beauty Magazine *with any Beauty purchase of $100 or more 

_(Bloomingdale's Exclusive. Get the ultimate insider beauty information in WWDBeauty, from the editors of Women's Wear Daily. This magazine, features the latest beauty trends from the runways)_

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/gift/index.ognc?GIFTID=128771&PROMO=711&SOURCEID=134291

I believe these offers are online only... (?)

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*La Prairie GWP* with $250 La Prairie purchase 

at *Bloomingdale's*

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...4263&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*5

FREE La Prairie Lip And Eye Travel Set includes: 
- Foam Cleanser, 7ml
- Cellular Hydrating Serum, 5ml
- Cellular Revitalizing Eye Gel, 3ml
- Mini Cellular Luxe Lip Treatment SPF 15, 0.75g
- La Prairie Silver Box

While supplies last

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

Free *Beauty Tote with samples *at *Victoria's Secret *website:

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/landing/?cgnbr=OSBAFZZZZZZ






:buttercup:


----------



## thatgurl

Sephora code for a free 10 day sample of BE foundation (choice of 6 shades) and a baby 'buki brush.

Code = MYSHADE

One per order.  Cannot be combined w/ any other code.  No expiration date listed.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Starting September 28 through October 11, you can get a 4 piece introductory kit of Bare Minerals for $15 at Ulta.  You can also get on it Ulta.com.  Search for it using the phrase "TRYBELIEVE".  Right now, the kit is on the site for $18, but it will be $15 when the sale starts on the above mentioned date.  This kit includes:  

2 Bare Minerals SPF 15 foundations .03 oz
Mineral Veil .03 oz
Mini Kabuki brush

This is a nice way to give Bare Minerals a try for a small amount of money.  

Also, if you get Allure, there is a Bare Minerals ad for a free sample with brush.  You get the deluxe sample and mini brush by bringing the ad into stores like Sephora, Ulta, and other participating sellers of Bare Minerals.


----------



## LeMonde

*NOTE:*

*If you wish to comment / discuss / share your own pictures etc. about Beauty Special Offers *
*please feel free to do it here:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/discuss-beauty-and-fragrance-special-offers-360489.html

*:buttercup:*


----------



## baby&melovelv

don't know if this has been posted... e.l.f. cosmetics-  pretty much everything is $1, free shipping over $75, free VOGUE subscription for a year if you buy over $20 worth, and if you use the code CAROLINA at the end, the order is 50 or 60% off!


----------



## hippychick11

FREE SHIPPING + 4 TRAVEL SIZES ON 














Limited Quantities
Your free travel size products will NOT appear in your shopping bag or in your order confirmation email. They will be sent with your order.

**Note:* This offer of free standard shipping + 4 free travel size products is valid through 5:00 PM ET on September 25th, 2008 on orders of $50 or more placed online at shuuemura-usa.com or to the first 200 customers. Customers must be signed in and enter promotion code FALL08 at checkout to receive benefit. Limit one per customer or while supplies last.

*shu uemura* 435 Hudson Street New York, NY 10014


----------



## claireZk

From TarteCosmetics.com:

Purchase any complexion enhancing product (primer, concealer, foundation, primer, etc) and receive 25% off your purchase until Oct 5th using code: *COMPLEX*.  Shipping is free when you order 3 or more items.  You'll also be entered in a drawing to win a free Ipod Nano.


----------



## tatertot

Nordstroms has their beauty bonus going now. Tons of samples in a cool croco hat box/travel case w/ 100 purchase.


----------



## LeMonde

tatertot said:


> Nordstroms has their beauty bonus going now. Tons of samples in a cool croco hat box/travel case w/ 100 purchase.


 


http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/2377897/0~2377897

*Nordstrom *GWP: 
train case filled with deluxe samples with any $100 beauty or fragrance purchase. 

Includes:

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo and Cream Packettes (0.3 oz. each) 
Clarins Extra-Firming Tightening Lift Botanical Serum (0.1 oz.) 
Lancome Absolue Ultimate ßx Serum (0.33 oz.) 
Clinique 7-Day Scrub Cream (0.24 oz.) 
BVLGARI Jasmin Noir Eau de Parfum Natural Spray (0.05 oz.) 
Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash (0.24 oz.) 
Mario Badescu Hyaluronic Eye Cream (0.17 oz.) 
Kinerase Clear Skin Regulating Mask (0.24 oz.) 
Jack Black Industrial Strength Hand Healer (0.5 oz.) 
Too Faced Lash Injection Extreme Thickening & Lengthening Mascara (0.17 oz.) 
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash (1 oz.) 
MARC JACOBS Daisy Eau de Toilette Spray (0.04 oz.) 
Bare Escentuals Paraben-Free Mineral Veil (0.2 oz.) 
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist 'Cashmere Silk' Packette (0.03 oz.) 
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Eau de Parfum Spray (0.05 oz.) 
Online and in store. 
One per person, while supply lasts. 
Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order.

:buttercup:


----------



## illinirdhd

MAC Cosmetics free shipping code: MANISH


----------



## cola262

Free sample of monistat chafing gel (I know lots who use it as a makeup primer):
http://soothingcare.com/soothingcare/request_sample.jsp


----------



## LeMonde

*Clarins *GWP at *Lord and Taylor*

only in stores

while supplies last

http://lt.lordandtaylor.us/ltdocs/promos/lt_100808_promo.pdf

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique* GWP with $21.50 Clinique purchase

at *Macy's - *online and in stores

Plus free shipping with $50 Clinique purchase online (promo code CLINIQUESHIP)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...PAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY -- 5125 -- :details

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Shiseido *GWP with any purchase of two Shiseido treatment products

at *Macys *

while supplies last

Plus Free Shipping with any $50 Shiseido purchase

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=344275&CategoryID=27416&LinkType=EverGreen

:buttercup:


----------



## jennism

Ulta's shadows are currently BOGO!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I don't know if this is posted elsewhere...

Saks cosmetic and jewelry discount, starts today at saks.com

Coupon code: SAKSFF2

20% off, I used it to buy Chanel Haute Chocolat Nail Polish, in stock as of this morning.


----------



## thatgurl

Free S&H @ maccosmetics.com

code = RED8

Expires: 10/18/08 @ 1159pm EST


----------



## thatgurl

Free S&H TODAY ONLY at The Body Shop on orders over $15

code = FALL15

www.thebodyshop.com


----------



## ginag

25% off and free S&H at prescriptives.com 
code: FRIEND08


----------



## thatgurl

bobbibrown.com

3 free mini treats w/ $100 order  CODE = INDULGE
Mini rouge pot in Blushed Rose (3ml), Mini shimmer wash e/s Copper Penny (0.7g), & Vitamin Enriched Face Base (7ml)

*One time use.  Valid 10.22.08 thru 10.25.08 @ midnight EST or while supplies last.

Also, bobbibrown.com has standard free S&H over $75, no code needed.


----------



## Wanted

Giorgio Armani Beauty

Free standard shipping on orders $50 or more. Code: OCT2008

Valid through 10/29/08

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com


----------



## Wanted

Shu Uemura

Free standard shipping on orders $45 or more. Code: OCT08

Valid through 11:59 EST on 10/26/08

http://www.shuuemura-usa.com


http://shuuemura-usa.com/


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I just got an email, If you are a Sephora beauty insider, code KFBV5QQB will get you $15.00 off an order of $35.00. Good until Oct. 31st. Great deal. 

Becoming a beauty insider is free in case you aren't one and would like to get the deal. I think you can join online.


----------



## hawaiianorchid

Code A408 will get you 15% off your order at astonishingskincare.com, expires 11/24/08.
Free shipping with a $39 order


----------



## LipGlossQueen

LipGlossQueen said:


> I just got an email, If you are a Sephora beauty insider, code KFBV5QQB will get you $15.00 off an order of $35.00. Good until Oct. 31st. Great deal.
> 
> Becoming a beauty insider is free in case you aren't one and would like to get the deal. I think you can join online.


 

Sorry, Ladies. I didn't read the email all the way through. Its a one time use code. Didn't look at the whole thing before I posted about it. Very sorry. Someone must have used it before I got the chance. It wouldn't let me use the code. I was told the code got used already.


----------



## luvbags3

LipGlossQueen said:


> Sorry, Ladies. I didn't read the email all the way through. Its a one time use code. Didn't look at the whole thing before I posted about it. Very sorry. Someone must have used it before I got the chance. It wouldn't let me use the code. I was told the code got used already.


 

I got a $20 off $50 message me if you want it I'm not using it and I feel horrible that you tried helping out.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

luvbags3 said:


> I got a $20 off $50 message me if you want it I'm not using it and I feel horrible that you tried helping out.


 

Oh thank you so much for offering. I decided to hold out for F&F sale but now I hear that the sale will be limited to friends and family of sephora employees. Its specific codes that can only be used once or something to that effect. Sephora didn't "like" how everyone got the discount last year. In this economy, they need to do something to generate business.If thats the case I will do my shopping elsewhere, where I can get a discount.


----------



## jh4200

That's crazy!  I've been holding out on a number of things for F&F - that would be awful if they limited it.  I would think they'd be glad to attract the large purchases that I know some of us would make - I was look at several hundred dollars.


----------



## yslalice

skinstore.com 20% off ending today.


----------



## claireZk

there's some freebies from Sephora right now.  Of course you can only use one per order, though 

I'll post the codes separately...


----------



## claireZk

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## claireZk

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## claireZk

______________________________________


----------



## kiss_p

Sephora code for beauty insiders and $25 purchase - *beautybox*

Good for a mini traincase with 15 samples.


----------



## exotikittenx

*Sephora* Friends and Family 2008 
20% off
Code: FF2008


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I was all excited - thought maybe it was valid already!  Not til Nov 6.


----------



## AznGrl03

Sephora FF will only be Nov. 6 to Nov. 10 this year...


----------



## jh4200

15% off at mariobadescu.com with code SAVE15.  Good through Nov. 11.


----------



## thatgurl

Free S&H @ clarins.com for orders over $50

Code = HOLIDAY1

Email does not give an expiration date


----------



## luvbags3

www.thecosmeticmarket.com

code: marieclaire

25% off everything, free ground shipping and unless you live in Tennessee no tax.

They have GHD, T3, Philosophy, UD, and lots more ~ way better sale than the sephora F&F.


----------



## Josephine SD

^^

Thank you!!!  I just ordered the GHD IV for $180.  I love no tax, no shipping!!!!


----------



## rubyjuls

Nordstrom has an awesome Clinique Trina Turk GWP atm.

With any purchase of $25 or more you get:





 Rinse-Off Foaming Cleanser (1.7 oz.)





 Zero Gravity Repairwear Lift Firming Cream (0.5 oz.)





 Multi-Compact with Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo in Beach Plum
and Soft-Pressed Powder Blusher in New Clover
 Lash Doubling Mascara (0.14 oz.)





 Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Bamboo Pink





 Long Last Lipstick in Blush Coral





 Silvery Lipstick Case





 Elegant travel bag designed exclusively for Clinique by Trina Turk


----------



## hippychick11

30% off  Use code FFH30

November 10th - 18th


----------



## cesca

luvbags3 said:


> www.thecosmeticmarket.com
> 
> code: marieclaire
> 
> 25% off everything, free ground shipping and unless you live in Tennessee no tax.
> 
> They have GHD, T3, Philosophy, UD, and lots more ~ way better sale than the sephora F&F.


 
thank u for posting 
tried to order the ghd but wher do i put the code cos after register it direct met to put the cc #

okayyy my bad ... it was down at the shopping cart page


----------



## rubyjuls

*Stila* is having *Friend and Family* atm as well (man, all these sales are killing me).
*Dates*: Now until December 16th (gives you time to recover from the other FF sales first)
*Offer Details*: 20% off order of $30 or more plus free shipping
*Code*: ECYX12


----------



## cristalena56

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you [/FONT]



*

*Bath and Body Works F & F:* 20% off 
*CODE:*20FRIENDS
*DATE: *NOVEMBER 12-16


----------



## mbw

beauty.com
special offer with $100 purchase, get rachel roy case filled with many deluxe samples


----------



## titania029

mbw said:


> beauty.com
> special offer with $100 purchase, get rachel roy case filled with many deluxe samples



Wow, this is a good deal, the samples are all full-size!


----------



## miramar

Enter code ffnov
Valid nov 15-nov 19
can use it in stores also but may need the e-mail~!!!


----------



## jc2239

20% off all caron items december 1st-6th!


----------



## cristalena56

bath and body works signature 5 for $25 in *select stores.* its online if you got the e-mail


----------



## tatertot

This is a killer deal so I thought it would be a good place to post. Sak's has a leather Marc Jacobs clutch full of Dior, YSL, Chanel, Nars and other full sized products for only 100! http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227277043209


----------



## claireZk

^ I just ordered that! LOL
It was too good a deal to pass up


----------



## claireZk

I just got this email from Beauty Crunch:

 Hi BeautyCrunchers, 

Happy Friday!

So what&#8217;s new at beautycrunch lately?  

We've just added some great new *TOO FACED* and *STILA* products.  And *BELLA IL FIORE* has some exciting new offerings, too!  

And check out the *POP* popette palettes that we&#8217;re offering for only *$10 this week!* 

So is there anything else?

Yes there is.  While supplies last, spend $50 or more (tax and shipping not included) and receive a special *GWP valued at over $20*.  Just enter coupon code *CRUNCHER* during checkout.  It&#8217;s really that simple.

Don&#8217;t forget about our community area where you can post a photo of anything you like!  Beauty is the theme, so try and keep the photos beauty related!  But feel free to promote other sites, brands, services, etc,...

Oh, and the BEST posting before *February 1st* wins an awesome beautycrunch gift box!  What does &#8220;BEST&#8221; mean?  Well, it's a little subjective (we pick our favorite), but we're also considering some very measurable statistics, too, like how many times your post was viewed, voted on, etc&#8230;. Details to follow.  Please checkout this new feature from the homepage, under the *community* menu option.

Keep in mind, some quantities are very low at beautycrunch... so many of the items probably won't last long!  But don't you dare be sad - we're going to continue to add new brands and product all the time!

Happy shopping from your friends at BeautyCrunch!  

http://www.beautycrunch.com


----------



## Armaiti

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat2980731







*Receive an NM Exclusive clutch and seven deluxe samples* with ANY cosmetics or fragrance purchase of $100 or more. *

This gift includes:
 *Natura Bisse The Cure:* The Cure is a generation of cosmetics specifically designed to counteract skin damages caused by our hectic, modern lifestyle. 0.07 ounces 
 *Lancome Full-Size Lipstick Le Rouge in Absolu Crushed Rose:* Smoother. Fuller. Absolutely replenished lips. This advanced lip color provides 6-hour care with continuous moisture and protective Vitamin E.
 *Ralph Lauren Love Eau de Toilette Spray:* Top notes include Chinese magnolia and mimosa. Bulgarian rose, ylang-ylang, and May rose make up the heart notes, while the base notes introduce amber, iris root, patchouli, vetiver, musk and vanilla. 0.05 ounces
 *Fendi Shine:* Fresh and luminous with a sparkle of vitality and light, Fendi Palazzo Shine embodies the sensuality and femininity of the Fendi woman. 0.03 ounces
 *Prada Infusion D'Iris Eau de Parfum:* Infusion D' Iris is like a dream, an Italian voyage, an ambiance, the smell of soap, the clean scent of crisp linen sheets, and naked skin. 0.05 ounces
 *Cartier Roadster Eau de Toilette:* Cartier chooses to divulge the astonishing seductive powers of a crisp note of mint, seconded by patchouli and cashmere wood merge in a sensuous and comforting accord. 0.05 ounces
 *Bvlgari Jasmine Noir Eau de Parfum:* The sumptuously rich notes repose on a bed of precious wood and ambery undertones, bringing together the depth and mystery of patchouli, the warmth of tonka bean and the comfort of silky musks for an elegant and intimate sensuality. 0.05 ounces

Arrives in an NM Exclusive gold clutch with front flap and strap.


----------



## elizat

Great deal at Tarte...

http://www.tartecosmetics.com/item.php?id=92

It won't let me copy the image, but for $25 you get 3 full size items. A red lipstick, a lip balm stick, blotting papers and rejevulash mascara. Use luckbreaks7 for 30% off on top of that!

I think Tarte is a really underrated brand for nice products.


----------



## chodessa

Incoco nail appliques are currently 50% off at Walgreens...


----------



## Armaiti

Beautysak.com has a bunch of sale items including Paula Dorf, Fresh (makeup), DuWop and Ojon:

http://www.beautysak.com/Limited-Time-Offers-s/476.htm


----------



## Kansashalo

Laura Mercier's GWP ($75 minimum purchase @ Von Maur)


----------



## Armaiti

There's a big sale going on at Bliss - some of the items are limited in color, but they also have things like Cynthia Vincent sandals for $45, and really huge markdowns on most of the stuff.  Plus, use the code COLLEGE3 and get free shipping on any order no matter what the price and a "mini Bliss bag" gift with purchase.  Or, if you spend over $50, use the code WELCOME10 for free shipping and a "Bliss sinkside 6 pack" gift with 6 travel sized Bliss products.  Here's the link to the sale:

http://www.blissworld.com/category/employee+sale.do


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique* GWP with $25 Clinique purchase

at *Bloomingdale's - *online and in stores

while supplies last

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...1712&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*1

:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Dior *GWP - FREE Dior Artistry Kit with any $125 Dior Beauty Purchase

at *Bloomingdale's *- I believe online only

while supplies last 

(brushes not included )

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...2300&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*3

:buttercup:


----------



## Armaiti

And yeah, I feel dumb, because I put "Two faced" instead of "Too Faced" in the header!

*Too Faced Friends And Family Promotion, 25% Off!*

                                                I'

m  
 Next up in the Friends and Family discount lineup...  *Too Faced*!  Enter promotional code TFFriends during checkout and you'll receive 25% off of your entire purchase.  
 Promotion is valid from 11/19/08 - 12/03/08, so buy now!  Oh... this promotion also applies to all of their sale items, so you can save even more!


----------



## LeMonde

For those who like *Marc Jacobs *Fragrance - nice Free gifts at *Bloomingdale's*:

FREE Marc Jacobs Daisy Deluxe Container with any $57 Marc Jacobs Daisy Fragrance purchase

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...2472&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*5

FREE Marc Jacobs Gift Set with any $57 Marc Jacobs Fragrance for Her purchase

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...4874&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*6

FREE Marc Jacobs Men's Dopp with any $55 Marc Jacobs Fragrance for Men purchase

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...7285&CategoryID=7138&PageID=7138*1*24*-1*-1*7


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder* GWP with $55 Estee Lauder purchase

at *Saks - *online 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...uder+Special+Offer&pid=Beauty & FragranceMain

:buttercup:


----------



## truegem

Cherryculture.com

Thanksgiving Sale 20% off everything with code TG20  11/25-11/30


----------



## claireZk

I heard a rumor that all Sephora Beauty Insiders will be getting a $15 off $35 coupon to use in store or online...


----------



## elizat

Tons of codes at Ulta.com

There is a coupon for free shipping w/ $25 order

20% off styling tools

and TONS of gift w/ purchase or BOGOS on the special offer page.


----------



## Armaiti

http://www.borghese.com/freegift112508.cfm?email=112508


----------



## digby723

Anyone know if there is going to be a free delux gift for BI on Black Friday at Sephora? Or is it just the $15 off $35 code this year?


----------



## karmoni_ibc

claireZk said:


> I heard a rumor that all Sephora Beauty Insiders will be getting a $15 off $35 coupon to use in store or online...


 

Thats correct.. a thread was put up in the steals and deals section..


----------



## Armaiti

Time to save big on any Kinerase purchase! 20% off of orders $50 or over from 11/28/08 to 12/01/08!  Enter promo code HOLIDAY08 during checkout to get this great deal!

http://www.kinerase.com/kinerase/


----------



## socaltrojan




----------



## Armaiti




----------



## Armaiti

Neiman's just put up a bunch of beauty gifts with purchase:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## luvbags3

Bobbi Brown Friends & Family 
20% off plus free standard shipping

code: BFF08A
valid only Dec2-3


----------



## LeMonde

*Clinique GWP *with any $35 Clinique purchase

at *Saks* (I suspect it's both online and in stores)

code: CLINIQUE7

while supplies last

Includes: 
Blended Face Powder and Brush in Invisible Blend, 
Long Last Lipstick in Berry Freeze, 
High Impact Mascara in Black, 
Makeup Remover for Lids, Lashes & Lips, 
7-Day Scrub Cream, 
Repairwear Intensive Eye Cream, 
Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief 
plus a Travel Touch-Up Kit.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Gift+With+Purchase&pid=Beauty & FragranceBotM

:buttercup:


----------



## shopaholicious

$10 off $35+ origins.com order through Dec 4th.

Offer code = tenoff

Free shipping through Dec 16th.


----------



## socaltrojan

Mark your calendars--the Bare Escentuals Sharing Our Love event starts in a little over a week. 

From December 5 - December 7, friends and family will receive 20% off their purchases at Bare Escentuals boutiques, and online at BareEscentuals.com and mdformulations.com when they use the Sharing Our Love coupon.

Code: *BELUV *


----------



## chodessa

Hautelook.com is running a Stila sale...


----------



## elizat

Not really as special as some of the other special offers, but all the Walgreen's in my area that I've been to are running tons of specials on Almay products. I picked up a nice sheer lipstick for 1.50! If you like Almay and pop by a Walgreens sometime, you might check your store.


----------



## elizat

chodessa said:


> Hautelook.com is running a Stila sale...



I just looked at that! There are some really nice buys. I don't need any gifts or makeup myself right now, but kind of wish I did!


----------



## roxys

I don't know if anyone already posted this code but here it is... 

*<H3></H3> www.Sephora.com *

Free Shipping on All Orders. Limited Time Offer! Code: SHOPNOW


----------



## Armaiti

Nordstrom has added a bunch of Gifts with Purchase:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6010097/0~2377897~2377898~6010097?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=leftnav&pbo=2377897


----------



## Armaiti

Get over 20 FREE samples PLUS a spalook gift card with any order of $125 or more.

                                                                        Promotion Code:                                                                                                                                                                                                                    SET21

Expires:                                                         December 31, 2008

http://www.spalook.com/coupon.asp?code=set21


----------



## Armaiti




----------



## barbie_slayer

Armaiti said:


> Nordstrom has added a bunch of Gifts with Purchase:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6010097/0~2377897~2377898~6010097?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=leftnav&pbo=2377897


OMG, how dangerous...

*must resist*


----------



## jh4200

Awesome Laura Mercier GWP with $75 purchase - and free shipping on all orders

http://www.lauramercier.com/product...2 X 400 image view full product details here


----------



## claireZk




----------



## barbie_slayer

Lights, Camera, Lashes is only $10 and the Cheek Stains are $16!!!!!


----------



## socaltrojan

15% off fragrances in store at SAKS with print out of email below and online with coupon code *SCENT* 12/12-12/14

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBJ...c.html?email=/

Plus get free gift box and bow. Just be sure to add gift wrapping.

Plus get free shipping with coupon code *SFAGIFT *


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

*DECEMBER 12th-14th ONLY!*  Get 20% off all Fekkai product at Ulta.com with the code, *FEKKAI20*!


----------



## socaltrojan

I just got an email from Philosophy. You can get their 16 oz showergels on their website for cheaper! 3 for $33 and they will include gift bags. Plus they have free shipping and no tax unless you are in CA or AZ. You can choose any combination of gels on their website in the link below. Use promo code *dec3for33*

http://www.philosophy.com/web/store/...-for-33-_-L13#


----------



## roxys

Sephora
Promotion code: FYP96


15% off discount - ONE TIME USE - enter in the promotion code field at online checkout. Offer is valid through December 14, 2008, at 11:59 pm PST/PDT on online merchandise orders only (excluding tax and shipping) - not available on gift cards


----------



## barbie_slayer

At Nordstrom's tomorrow, they are giving 25% off the MAC holiday stuff (the eye & lip palettes & the gloss sets)


----------



## Josephine SD

If anyone is wanting a T3 evolution dryer...QVC is doing a Today's Special Value for $244 shipping included,  and it comes with an additional travel dryer.   Very good price for 2 T3 dryers.


----------



## mzedith

Josephine SD said:


> If anyone is wanting a T3 evolution dryer...QVC is doing a Today's Special Value for $244 shipping included,  and it comes with an additional travel dryer.   Very good price for 2 T3 dryers.




i jumped on that one as soon as i openned the website and saw the TSV.  i already have a T3 but i wanted the small one.

now i need to figure out two things...

1. either sell or give away my T3
2. explain to DH why i needed to buy it..

its was a great deal, plus 5 easy pay and free shipping


----------



## jane

CHANEL.COM


*COMPLIMENTARY STANDARD SHIPPING
Receive complimentary standard shipping on all fragrance and beauty orders until 12/16/08.*

hurry!


----------



## Dawn

40% off of gift certificates from Skincarerx.com if you use this link:
http://skincarerx.com/makeup-alley-e-gift.html?x=137.2.378

OR 

use code MUA30 for 30% most products

(cannot buy the gift certificate and then use a code)


----------



## Armaiti

Borghese 25% off your purchase today only!  Use code LASTCHANCE at checkout.  One time use per person.

http://www.borghese.com/emailfeature.cfm?email=121608borghese.com/htmlemail/htmlemail121208.jpg 

* Offer valid on Borghese.com only from December 16, 2008 at 12:01am ET through December 16, 2008 at 11:59pm ET in the US & Canada. Online code limited to one time use only. No adjustments on previous purchases. Not valid for cash or cash equivalent. Cannot be combined with other offers or discounts.


----------



## tatertot

Sak's has tons of Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercer on sale. They also have brush sets marked way down too.


----------



## elizat

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promos/beauty/?ncrlid=10140.1002836.0.1.0.0&eid=ectosh@gmail.com

Stila Warehouse sale- you need a free account to buy. Lots of good buys- I was thinking of buying for work gifts for next year and I just gave out my gifts today for this year!


----------



## Armaiti

tatertot said:


> Sak's has tons of Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercer on sale. They also have brush sets marked way down too.



They also have Freeze and Jo Malone.  Here's the sale page for Beauty:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...051_sort&N=1553+306418051&bmUID=1229725107747


----------



## adelle

Chance to win a free lip balm at -  http://www.adelle.com.au

All Natural Lip balm give away until January 18th 2009! 

Flavours include, pomegranite, blood orange, key lime pie and white chocolate!!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Im not sure of what the promotion instore will be...but online, the sale will be buy one get one free on holiday items! Check out the green pic on the left!!!

https://www.paypal-marketing.com/html/boxingday/index2.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bloomingdales.com has Bobbi Brown, Mac and others on sale. Here is the link;

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...CategoryID=14406&PPP=96&PageID=61875667884761


----------



## claireZk

*




*


----------



## elizat

Not a special promo code, but my local Ulta had loads of OPI and Essie (holiday only for Essie for the most part) polishes on sale, along w/ most of the shampoo/conditioner/styling products duos and trios at least 50% off. They also had all their seasonal stuff marked at $1 or really cheap (includes manicure sets, bath fizzies, hand creams, etc.). Some styling tools/dryers were on clearance too, but I didn't look at those.


----------



## godsavechanel

don't know if this counts as a special offer or not but theres free shipping at maccosmetics.com until december 30, with the code EDNA8


----------



## Scorpio1101

Beauty Express/Trade Secret stores have all their gift sets at 50% off.  Also Macy's has some of their fragrance gift sets for men and women 25-50% off.


----------



## i<3bags

Dillards is having a big sale on beauty and fragrance items. MAC Little Darlings are on clearance too!

http://www.dillards.com/endeca/Ende...Ntk=all&search.x=0&N=1000420&Nty=1&search.y=0


----------



## Wanted

Looks like *MAC* is having a Friends & Family sale - online only!
*
Save 25% off everything* online.* Use offer code *MACFF9* at checkout. Excludes VIVA GLAM products. Offer is valid through 11:59pm EST on January 8th, on orders shipped to US and Canadian addresses only.

*Offer valid at maccosmetics.com (not valid at M·A·C Stores and M·A·C department store locations). *Valid from 1/6/09 - 1/8/09 only on maccosmetics.com.* Valid for shipments in the US and Canada only. May not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts. Valid on in-stock merchandise only. Not valid on purchase of gift cards or egift cards or VIVA GLAM products. Not valid on pending purchases or purchases made before 1/6/09 or after 1/8/09. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only Authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I just found out about the mac, I am not sure of the colors as I have never really seen them in real life. I wanted to buy a concealer, does anyone know their return policy. I am not trying to try it on, but just see it in the case and the go get a a different color.


----------



## jc2239

Get NV Perricone's Advanced Face Firming Activator Mini for Only $10 (from $50), plus free shipping!  That's a $40 discount!!    

http://www.perriconemd.com/index.cfm?action=shop.viewproduct&product_id=722

enter *code: AFFA10* at checkout


----------



## one fifty

I posted this in the Laura Mercier thread but maybe here is a better place.  It's the specially priced Flawless Face kit, couldn't find at my local Sephora's or Nordie's but still available online at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Laura-Mercier..._bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1231699604&sr=8-3


----------



## barbie_slayer

Sorry I can't get the picture to show,

http://www.smashbox.com/Smashbox-Curtain-call-Sales-And-Values


----------



## claireZk

^ If you order from them on tuesdays and thursdays between certain hours you get a free full sized product with your purchase.  They give the details on their site.  It's called "let's do lunch" or something like that


----------



## LeMonde

*Beauty Event - 18-piece GWP *with $85 beauty or fragrance purchase

at *Nordstrom* (both online and in stores)

while supplies last

no code necessary

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/2377897...auty&cm_ite=beauty&cm_em=4289272&cm_ven=email






:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

*Beauty GWP *at *Saks.com* with $50 beauty or fragrance purchase 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231905270192


----------



## LeMonde

*Estee Lauder GWP *with $39.50 Estee Lauder purchase

at *Lord and Taylor *(both online and in stores)

while supplies last

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/CMS/651.cfm






:buttercup:


----------



## LeMonde

Some nice samples *with ANY purchase *(specific brands) at *Neiman Marcus website *

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall

My favorites:

Exceptionnel Mascara Deluxe with any *CHANEL *purchase
Treatment Foundation SPF 15 sample with any *Trish McEvoy *purchase
deluxe sample of Creme de La Mer Moisturizing Cream with any *La Mer *purchase
deluxe sample of Caviar Luxe Cream with ANY *La Prairie *purchase


----------



## puccaandgarufan

www.eyeslipsface.com.au are offering a free 3-piece set of lipgloss/lipstick with all orders over $25. Best thing - flat rate shipping of only $8!


----------



## Wanted

*[FONT=Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Weekend Exclusive| Free Eye Trio + Free Shipping[/FONT]*
[FONT=Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_________________________________________________________________________[/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EXCLUSIVE MEMBER SHOPPING EVENT
Free Eye Trio + Free Standard Shipping with $65 Order*[/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THIS LIMITED EDITION SET INCLUDES:*
Full size *Black Ink Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner, Mini Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush* and
*Mini Everything Mascara* &#8212; in a cosmetic case (measures 7.5"L x 4"W).

Enter code: *EYESET2* to redeem at checkout.*


[/FONT]


----------



## LeMonde

LeMonde said:


> Some nice samples *with ANY purchase *(specific brands) at *Neiman Marcus website *
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall
> 
> My favorites:
> 
> Exceptionnel Mascara Deluxe with any *CHANEL *purchase
> Treatment Foundation SPF 15 sample with any *Trish McEvoy *purchase
> deluxe sample of Creme de La Mer Moisturizing Cream with any *La Mer *purchase
> deluxe sample of Caviar Luxe Cream with ANY *La Prairie *purchase


 
And now *FREE SHIPPING at any price*!
promo code SHIPNM
expires 01/21/2009


----------



## LeMonde

Cute *Dior GWPs *with any 2-3 Dior beauty or fragrance purchases

You'll get ALL THREE GWPs with any 3 Dior beauty/fragrance items (total of five samples plus cosmetic bag) 

FREE Dior J'Adore Cosmetic Bag and Deluxe Mini with your 3-Piece Dior Cosmetic or Fragrance Purchase
FREE Dior Sample Trio with your Purchase of 3 or more Dior Beauty or Fragrance Products (Ultra Gloss Reflect, Capture Totale Eye Treatment, & a J'Adore sample)
Choose your FREE sample with any 2 piece Christian Dior Beauty or Fragrance purchase (choose a Minishow Mascara, Fahrenheit sample, or Capture Totale Serum)
at *Macy's website*

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=27416&PageID=117753556101860&kw=Special Offers

while supplies last
no code necessary

:buttercup:


----------



## Wanted

http://content.4at5.net/email_domains/mas/32718/images/011709_mcom_MAC_2.jpg
http://content.4at5.net/email_domains/mas/32718/images/011709_mcom_MAC_4.jpg

  *Place $50 of qualifying items in your shopping bag; then enter promo code  *MINERALIZE* in the box labeled "HAVE A PROMO CODE?"  and click "APPLY." You can enter the promo code in your shopping bag at any time before or during checkout. Only one promo  code may be used per transaction. Minimum purchase amount for Free Shipping does not include gift wrap charges, purchases  of gift cards or tax. Offer applies to Standard Shipping to one location and may be applied to Premium or Overnight  Shipping for an upgrade fee. Free Shipping does not apply to Coach, area rugs, furniture, mattresses, purchases on  macysweddingchannel.com, purchases in Macy's stores or prior purchases. Due to size and/or weight, certain items bear a  shipping surcharge, which will still apply. When shipping to multiple addresses, only shipping to the first address will  be free; Standard Shipping will apply to all other addresses. Free Shipping offer cannot be applied to purchases being  shipped to Alaska, Hawaii, US Territories or APO/FPO addresses. Free Shipping offer ends January 20, 2009.


----------



## Wanted

FREE ONLINE SHIPPING* at any price with code SHIPNM


----------



## Wanted

www.bloomingdales.com

Bloomie's is having a huge 50% off sale - you can use the code *ESALE* to take off an extra 15% off any already discounted price.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Just received this email from MAC! Yay!

FREE SHIPPING
2 DAYS ONLY
January 18 - 19
Use Offer Code: *2DAY* at checkout

Enjoy free standard shipping on any purchase online at www.MACcosmetics.com.
Enter offer code: 2DAY at checkout.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

I don't think anyone's posted this yet!

Use code 2DAY at checkout!

Its valid through Monday, the 19th until 11:59 p.m. 


Go getcha some makeup ladies!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh darn you (or thank you!), BA!!!  

I just may need to get that 226 brush after all...


----------



## barbie_slayer

*must resist until hello kitty*ush:


----------



## BlondeAmbition

lunatwinkle said:


> Just received this email from MAC! Yay!
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> 2 DAYS ONLY
> January 18 - 19
> Use Offer Code: *2DAY* at checkout
> 
> Enjoy free standard shipping on any purchase online at www.MACcosmetics.com.
> Enter offer code: 2DAY at checkout.



Thanks lunatwinkle!

Thanks mods for moving!:okay:

Sorrryyyyy!


Hope everyone gets them some makeup today/tomorrow!! I will live vicariously through you fellow MAC lovers because I'M SO BANNED for a while!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Free shipping at Bobbibrown.com thru 1/23!

code: *BEST[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]1*[/FONT]


----------



## boxermom

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t000000&siloId=cat000005&icid=topNavcat000005

Gift with purchase from Bergdorf Goodman--received the email today.


----------



## elizat

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promo_savemorenow.asp

Discounts at Stila, sliding scale w/ purchase amount.


----------



## luvbags3

www.skinstore.com

20% off everything ends Monday 01/26
code YES20, free shipping if you spend more than $49


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

No offense, but I think the cosmetics at E.l.F are a waste of money...the only thing i thought was absolutely worth $1 is their concealer brush...other than that I would have to say you get what you paid for and the mineral products are not worth the $5...



puccaandgarufan said:


> www.eyeslipsface.com.au are offering a free 3-piece set of lipgloss/lipstick with all orders over $25. Best thing - flat rate shipping of only $8!


----------



## eggegg

Free make up or cosmetic products!!! starting January 20-26 while supply last!!! check the link...
http://weblogs.newsday.com/features...g/2009/01/free_makeup_today_at_macys_and.html


----------



## claireZk

LeMonde said:


> *Beauty Event - 18-piece GWP *with $85 beauty or fragrance purchase
> 
> at *Nordstrom* (both online and in stores)
> 
> while supplies last
> 
> no code necessary
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/2377897/0~2377897?cm_cat=011309&cm_pla=general_beauty&cm_ite=beauty&cm_em=4289272&cm_ven=email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buttercup:


I just wanted to say that this GWP is really nice!!  All of the samples are great and a lot of them are generously sized


----------



## Wildflower

Free shipping at philosophy.com through today. 

With the code *09introduction1*, you will receive a FREE 4oz bottle of Purity Made Simple. 

(I ordered the hand cream for $10. There are sponges for $3 along with other reasonably priced stuff.) 

Also, use code highfoaming for a FREE 1.5 oz deluxe sample of purity made simple high-foaming daily cleanser, with any purchase of $25 or more, through 2/15/09.


----------



## Cheryl

SAKS $25 off $100 Beauty Purchases online 27th-31st and in store 29th-31st + Double Points!
Promo Code: Beauty9

I just got a flowerbomb body lotion and La mer translucent powder


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CHANEL

Just rec'd an email. Free shipping at chanel.com on any beauty and fragrance item. No code needed. Good thru 2/12!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sephora.com

FREE SHIPPING on all orders, all weekend long.

Use promo code PLAYPRETTY at checkout.*


----------



## Wildflower

Free shipping on any size order at Bobbi Brown this weekend. Code is BLUSHED.


----------



## elizat

At Rue La La there is a Stila sale going on right now.


----------



## kippeydale

If anyone needs an invite to RueLaLa to participate in the Stila Sample Sale, send me a message!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC.com

Free shipping with code mineralize - thru 2/2


----------



## elizat

Some Valentine's Day specials at Stila, along w/ a free lipstick w/ purchase of $40 or more.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Another MAC offer code:

Free shipping through February 8, 2008 11:59pm EST with code *CREMETEAM.*

I'm a MAC newbie, just got into MAC around November or December of last year. Does MAC normally offer free shipping codes often? It seems like they've been doing this quite frequently. Is this normal, or something new (maybe because of the economy or something)?


----------



## elizat

Another Stila offer (text copied from email):

hey stila shoppers!

catch the stila SPRING FREEver - with our exclusive email offer! check out our new precious pearl palette featuring 6 NEW stila shadows!

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=608

BEAUTY BONUS!!
when you buy the precious pearl palette, you will receive a best selling kajal eye liner in topaz FREE! simply enter the coupon code: TOPAZ at check out,
and this soft peachy colored, celebrity favorite is yours.


PRO TIP!!
apply your favorite precious pearl palette shadow shade or shades to your lids, curl your lashes, then line the inner lower rim with kajal liner in topaz.
and voila! you have that fresh, open-eyed look thats so hot for spring!


happy shopping!

xoxo
stila


----------



## elizat

http://kiehlsmail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=85616;344394;808757410;3;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007

Another special at Kiehl's.


----------



## Wildflower

FREE full-sized Penny metallic eyeshadow at Bobbi Brown online: 





Enter offer code *SHIMMER2* with your $65 order and receive a *Free, Full Size Metallic Eye Shadow in Penny.* This high-shimmer formula creates a sophisticated and sexy look.*

*Offer valid through 2.7.09 (midnight ET or while supplies last), only on BobbiBrown.com. One time use. 

Free shipping on any sized order with code *TREAT5*. Valid through 2/28. One time use. Also says you get a free makeup treat next time you shop with them. Not sure what that means though.


----------



## socaltrojan

*NEW @ Macy's! *
*FREE Lancôme TRAVEL CHIC GIFT Choose your Cleanser and Anti-Aging Moisturizer With Any $29.50 Lancôme Purchase plus 5 FREE Juicy Tubes and FREE Shipping with a $55 Lancôme Purchase!*


Choose Your Cleanser, featuring CRÈME MOUSSE CONFORT Comforting Creamy Mousse Cleanser or CRÈME RADIANCE Clarifying Cream-to-Foam Cleanser
Choose Your Anti-Aging Moisturizer, featuring ABSOLUE PREMIUM ßx Absolute Replenishing Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen or HIGH RÉSOLUTION REFILL-3X&#8482; Triple Action Renewal Anti-Wrinkle Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen
Plus: DÉFINICILS Mascara, LE ROUGE ABSOLU Reshaping & Replenishing LipColour [Full-Size], COLOR DESIGN Sensational Effects Lipcolor [Full-Size], COLOR DESIGN Sensational Effects Eye Shadow Quad, BI-FACIL Eye Makeup Remover and a Lancôme Cosmetics Case.
Plus, 5 FREE Juicy Tubes with a $55 Lancôme Purchase in: Daiquiri, Simmer, Touched by Light, Miracle and Berry Bold
A combined $150 Product Value
Your Lancôme Travel Chic gift will be automatically added at checkout if your total order equals $29.50 or more of Lancôme items. Minimum purchase amount does not include the purchase of gift card(s), tax, shipping, or gift wrap charges.
Your Lancôme 5-Piece Juicy Tubes Set gift will be automatically added at checkout if your total order equals $55 or more of beauty items. Minimum purchase amount does not include the purchase of gift card(s), tax, shipping, or gift wrap charges.
Offer good while supplies last. One gift per client, please.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=367966


----------



## socaltrojan

*NEW @ Macy's! *
*FREE Laura Mercier Gift and Makeup Bag with any $75 Laura Mercier purchase*

Place an order of $75 or more of Laura Mercier Cosmetics and receive a complimentary brown bag with a 4 piece gift with purchase. The gift includes a 1 oz. Chocolate Truffle Crème Body Wash, 0.4 Face Polish, mini Black Gold Kohl Eye Pencil and 0.18 oz. micro mini Nude Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15. Also included is a sample of the Buff Eye Basics.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...27416&LinkType=SiteAd&LinkLoc=669&AdID=503420


----------



## socaltrojan

*NEW @ Macy's! *
*FREE Goody Bag and FREE SHIPPING with your $75 Fragrance Purchase!*

With your $75 Fragrance purchase, receive this FREE Fragrance Goody Bag and FREE SHIPPING

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=371021&CategoryID=27416


----------



## socaltrojan

*ALL Macy's Special Offers (including DIOR, ED HARDY, ETC) :*

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=27416&PageID=117753556101860


----------



## scarlett_2005

Free sample of Dior foundation and loose powder. 

http://www.dior.com/pcd/Internation...083&pLANG=engb&CID=BAC-Nude_Elle_HP300x600_UK
After the intro, click on either the liquid or powder foundation. Then click on get your complimentary sample. 

*Note: You need to enter your birthday as day, month then the year. *


----------



## glitter8188

Friends and Family 25% discount on JoMalone.com (valid 2/10-2/11)

http://www.jomalone.com/customerservice/cs_friendsandfamily.tmpl


----------



## catlover

Free Urban Decay lipstick @ beauty.com
Use the link (hopefully it works)
http://www.drugstore.com/beauty.asp?catid=9730


----------



## mzedith

Laura Mercier recently reduced all their LE items lots of really nice stuff

check it out!!


----------



## ProfNot

Everyday Minerals offers a free sample set.  You only pay postage which is a little over $3.  The link is below.

Find the Free Sample Set and click on "add to cart."

Choosing the colors for your 5 free samples is tricky.  Below are instructions.

Then look at the right hand column and click on "pop out cart."  A box will appear.
Go to the upper left area of the page and click on "Makeup."
A horizontal bar will appear.  Choose base.

When the base page comes up, find a color you like.  
Use your mouse to drag it to the pop out cart.
Your color will appear at the top of the page.  
Choose one of the circles at the right of color choice.
To the upper left of this box click on "add to cart."

Choose two more base colors.

Then click on Makeup again and choose "Cheeks."  Choose a color.

Then click on Makeup and choose "Conceal."  Choose a color.

Then click on Shopping Cart at the upper left of the page and continue the checkout process.

https://www.everydayminerals.com/in...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=26&Itemid=40

Thanks to JC for turning me onto this deal in a tPF Beauty Bar thread!


----------



## mzedith

*Our Valentine's offer is truly extraordinary ... Besides great savings of up to 40%* off, between February 9th and 16th all purchases of $50 or more will receive a gift bag with six travel size bottles from Kinerase's exclusive ProTherapy line, a $15 retail value! Plus, you'll also receive a valuable discount coupon for your next Kinerase purchase from SkinWest. 
(* Orders of less than $50 will continue to receive a sample bag of various leading skin care products.)*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Login or click on a link from this email to see discounts available especially to you as our customer, including specials that change daily. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NOTE: Some discounts may not be visible until you login or click on a link from this email. SkinWest does this to honor the policies of some suppliers.*[/FONT]


----------



## digby723

Bloomingdales -

Enjoy $5 S&H on all beauty and fragrance purchases .

Free dior couture designed pouch with any diorskin nude purcahse


----------



## mzedith

Free full size Metalic eye shadow with $65 purchase, code is "Sparkle"

she just launch a new Platinum Line

check it *NEW! Platinum Collection* 

I really love her shimmerbrcks..  so i might get it for sure!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Free shipping from MAC!  No code necessary. Good from Feb. 24 thru March1 .

Ack, MAC makes it so hard to stay on my shopping ban!


----------



## Cedes

Free BE/Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow with ANY purchase -

Enter codes at checkout:

For Hotspot enter CHRISTINA
For Captivate enter RENEE
For Magnetize enter TIFFANY

This offer is the ONLY way to get these colors - hotspot and captivate aren't anywhere on BE's website and magnetize only pops up in a set. But don't let me enable you. 

The fine print:

From February 24 to March 1, 2009, get one of three bareMinerals Eyecolors ($13 value) for free in your BareEscentuals.com order when you enter the appropriate coupon code during checkout. Use one of the following coupon codes: For Hot Spot, use CHRISTINA; for Captivate, use RENEE; for Magnetize, use TIFFANY. (Coupon codes are case sensitive).) Only one coupon code may be used per order. Offer valid only at BareEscentuals.com. This offer does not apply to orders that ONLY include the free bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation 10-day sample. Offer not valid at Bare Escentuals Boutiques, bareMinerals.com or at any other retail store or website. Offer valid from Tuesday, February 24, 2009 until Sunday, March 1, 2009 at 11:59 pm PDT. If the eyecolor you select is no longer available, we reserve the right to substitute a different eyecolor of our choice. Offer valid while supplies last. This offer may not be applied to previous purchases and may not be combined with any other offer. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to ineligible use of coupon code and to modify or cancel this offer due to technical error or unforeseen problems. Void where prohibited.

They are also offering free shipping on every order over $75.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

*SEPHORA.COM*

Has build your own samples bag, thru March 3rd. Pick five samples with your order!


----------



## hippychick11

Beauty.com gift with $100 purchase

home|Shoshanna Gift Bag
a1624.g.akamai.net/f/1624/580/1d/pics.Drugstore.com/catimg/149537/shoshanna_lp_1a.jpg a1624.g.akamai.net/f/1624/580/1d/pics.Drugstore.com/catimg/149537/shoshanna_lp_1b2.jpg a1624.g.akamai.net/f/1624/580/1d/pics.Drugstore.com/catimg/149537/shoshanna_lp_2.jpg 

a1624.g.akamai.net/f/1624/580/1d/pics.Drugstore.com/catimg/149532/shoshanna_lp_3.jpg 

*LORAC®* Breakthrough Performance Foundation
*ARCONA* Booster Defense Serum
*stila* High Shine Lip Color in Amber _(exclusive to Beauty.com Shoshanna bag!) _
*tarte®* Blushing Bride
*Frederic Fekkai® Coiff* Lifting and Texturizing Spray Gel
*skyn ICELAND®* Glacial Face Wash

*(MALIN+GOETZ)* Hair Care
*smashbox* Photo Op Under Eye Brightener
*Jane Iredale®* Eye Gloss (Full Sized!)
*Too Faced&#8482;* Lash Injection
*Ken Paves Healthy Hair&#8482;* Shine Serum
*Bliss®* Lemon + Sage Soapy Soap
*DDF®* Daily Protective Moisturizer


----------



## elizat

Another Stila special:

"hi stila shoppers --

buy buy february! it's time to buy yourself something pretty and we will give you more FREE!

this weekend only --

FREE VANILLA LIP GLAZE & FREE SHIPPING
on orders of $50+
*use coupon code PRETTY during checkout*

FREE BAREFOOT CONTESSA SHADOW & #15 DOUBLE-ENDED SHADOW BRUSH
on orders of $100+
*use coupon code PRETTIER during checkout*

FREE SMOKY EYE TALKING PALETTE & #15 DOUBLE-ENDED SHADOW BRUSH
on orders of $150+
*use coupon code PRETTIEST during checkout*

don't wait! this offer will expire on monday at midnight."


----------



## it'sanaddiction

*chanel.com *has free shipping thru 3/1 (ends at 11:59PM)

enter code chanel0209 at checkout209


----------



## LouisLady

socaltrojan said:


> *ALL Macy's Special Offers (including DIOR, ED HARDY, ETC) :*
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=27416&PageID=117753556101860




wow, i never knew this thread existed until i really looked!

today I got a free big Dior travel nylon train case bag. free with any 3 dior purchases.

 @ macys


----------



## Lydlady

Free shipping with purchase of $35 or more?  Saw this on the internet somewhere.  I was at the Sephora store yesterday and they didn't seem to know anything about this.  I tried it earlier today and it seemed to work.  I also got the 5 free samples.  I don't know how long this offer is good.


----------



## Cedes

Philosophy is giving away gifts with any $35 or more purchase at their website (www.philosophy.com).

Codes:

mimosa for 6 oz mimosa shower gel/bubble bath/shampoo
laughgas for 8 oz laughing gas scented room spray
melon for melon daiquiri lip shine

Fine print:
*promotional disclaimer: free gift available with any online 
purchase of $35 or more. choose one (1) of the following 
gifts: laughing gas room spray 8 oz., melon daiquiri 
lip shine .5 oz., or mimosa shower gel 6 oz. promotion code 
must be redeemed at checkout. enter promotion code laughgas 
to select the laughing gas room spray as your free gift. 
enter promotion code melon to select melon daiquiri lip shine 
as your free gift. enter promotion code mimosa to select 
mimosa shower gel as your free gift. limit one(1) free gift 
per order. valid march 3 &#8211; 5, 2009, or while supplies last. 
not valid on prior orders. shipping discount applies 
to ground shipping only.


----------



## choozen1ne

You can get a subscription to Glamour right now for a $1.50 , just go to www.glamour.com and click in the birthday link


----------



## ladystara

Does this help renew subscriptions?  Thanks!


----------



## goodmornin

Free shipping at Nars.com right now!

Valid through March 9, 2009

http://www.narscosmetics.com/index.aspx?s=marshp1


----------



## pcil

Drugstore.com have Free shipping for order > $25 + 20% live cashback(search for trojan) + $5 off $30 or $10 off $50 floating around(just google)


----------



## goodmornin

Drugstore now has 25% cashback!


----------



## goodmornin

Also.. for La Mer lovers that didn't order during the NM beauty event,

enter *NMLM9* to get a quarter oz travel size of CDLM!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Free shipping at CherryCulture.com March 10th-12th! No code necessary!


----------



## Cedes

Free shipping at MAC on any purchase using the code GRANDDUOS. (Not sure if HAIR still works or not.)


----------



## stylelaw

Carson Pirie Scott has their 20% off goodwill sale on cosmetics and perfumes!


----------



## Cedes




----------



## HauteGlam29

Great deal on Philosophy...I just placed my order !!


----------



## elizat

http://view.email.ulta.com/?j=fe5a1...dfa13717566057c7c1d7577&jb=ffcf14&CID=ET_Wk07

Some buy one get one offers on eye products, select brands at Ulta and a 3.50 coupon. CG Lash Blast fans will be happy!

Tarte has a code for 25% off- green. I don't know if it is only good on the "spring greening palette" or sitewide though. Have not tried it. Good until the 20th.


----------



## mzedith

March 17 to March 19, 25% off on all Bobbi Brown Products.. 

AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

free shipping Code is "Instant"

*25% discount automatically applied at checkout; offer code required for free standard shipping valid only at Bobbibrown.com through March 19, 2009 (midnight ET).


----------



## stylelaw

^^^ 
Thanks I have been wanting to try the undereye corrector!


----------



## elizat

Some specials from Beauty Crunch (copied email text):

 Hi BeautyCrunchers, 

Happy Friday!  We wanted to pass along some special beatycrunch deals from a few of our partners.

Please check out *Josie Maran cosmetics*.  Josie Maran is a cosmetics line made of everything you want and nothing you don't. Thier innovative labeling system lets you know about the extraordinary ingredients and features of each product.  We wil be carrying more of her product at beautycrunch in the coming months!

Use the code *CRUNCHER* to get FREE shipping at josiemarancosmetics.com.  The FREE shipping offer is only for a few days, so act fast!  

 

 You should also checkout stila's online exclusives along with the limited edition Barbie Loves Stila Collection!

Use the code *CRUNCHER* to get FREE shipping and 20% off at stilacosmetics.com.  This offer is only for a few days, so act fast!  
 
 

 Follow beautycrunch on twitter. As most of you know, we always have a lot of great new products launching, as well as many super cool events, and twitter is a great place for us to real-time share with you when we launch something new.

 Sign up at twitter.com and follow beautycrunch.


And Be sure to register for our upcoming *POP* sale at beautycrunch!

Happy shopping from your friends at BeautyCrunch!  

http://www.beautycrunch.com 
 
 app.icontact.com/icp/loadimage.php/mogile/263093/81c2987a94f9eb312c32441747f33f2e/image/jpeg


----------



## ReRe

Prescriptives

*ONLY HOURS LEFT!
ENJOY 30% OFF + FREE SHIPPING RIGHT NOW

*Hurry...there's just a few hours left to enjoy *30% OFF + FREE STANDARD SHIPPING* on your entire order. Simply enter code *FRIEND9* at checkout through 11:59PM ET tonight, 3/21/09.* Offer available online only. Some restrictions apply. 

Plus, select a *FREE SAMPLE* of your choice at checkout with every order!** 

*START SHOPPING >* 

*TELL YOUR FRIENDS & FAMILY >* 

__________________________________


----------



## Cedes

All Maybeline lip, face, nail, and cosmetics are buy one get one free at Walgreen's through March 28th.  Too bad their eye products aren't included as well.. it would've been nice to snag a few new mascaras to try out.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Beautycrunch is having a popbeauty sale now.  Has anyone ever used this makeup?


----------



## Cedes

http://www.philosophy.com

^It's pretty much like buy 2 get one for $1. Good deal if you need to stock up on their body wash.. and if you haven't smelled the Cherry Cola one you don't know what you're missing 

Italian - I have a couple of their things and it's okay.. nothing I'd go on raving about. The packaging is particularly cute, though.


----------



## mzedith

Fabulous Foundations!!

free standard shipping is valid through 11:59PM ET on March 24th, 2009 on any order placed online at shuuemura-usa.com. 

Customers must be signed and enter FAVORITES09 at checkout to receive benefit.


----------



## lunatwinkle

20% off everything at CherryCulture.com!!! Valid from March 27th-March 31st, use offer code *MMM20.*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Does anyone know when the next sephora f&f will be?


----------



## socaltrojan

NoSnowHere said:


> Does anyone know when the next sephora f&f will be?



Sephora F&F is only once a year in November.


----------



## ItalianFashion

*Perricone Neuropeptide moisturizer

http://www.perriconemd.com/product/...ic&keyword=neuropep&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

Add to cart and it will be 15.00 
Use code FIRST 10 for 7.00 off ( 10% off first order) 
Select free shipping 

*


----------



## NoSnowHere

socaltrojan said:


> Sephora F&F is only once a year in November.



Thanks socal...dang that sucks.

I'm looking for Dior Miss Cherie but it's so expensive.  Does anyone know of a reputable site that has some discounts on designer fragrance?


----------



## lantana19

NoSnowHere said:


> Thanks socal...dang that sucks.
> 
> I'm looking for Dior Miss Cherie but it's so expensive.  Does anyone know of a reputable site that has some discounts on designer fragrance?



They have a good deal on an unboxed bottle of it on fragrancenet.com

http://www.fragrancenet.com/miss-di...womens-fragrances/wf/en_US/05999?cur_letter=M

I just placed an order with them and haven't gotten it yet but I've heard from other people that the website is reputable.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Use this code for free 4Oz Purity Made Simple Face Wash + 2 or 3 Samples W/ Any Purchase  09welcome3

You can stack the free shipping code aprilfools with this. 

www.philosophy.com




09welcome3


----------



## mzedith

Offer code is is "BLUSH"  ends April 5, 2009


----------



## ambicion6

Save $10 when you spend $49 or more on any combination of eligible feminine products, including Always, Kotex, and more sold by Amazon.com. Enter code *APR9WOMN *at checkout.

stock up on tampons, liners, pads and motrin!!! (oh and monistat chafing gel aka face primer is also eligible)


----------



## Cedes

Free sample of Zoom Lash at MAC online when you use the code TRYZOOM!


----------



## couturequeen

FREE Stila Eye Shadow Duo Pan with any purchase over $25 at StrawberryNET.com


----------



## ItalianFashion

Select philosophy products up to 40%off and free shipping over 50.00 
09welcome3 still works for 4 oz of purity made simple wash.


----------



## Cedes

No purchase necessary, open to US residents only.

http://www.marykay.com/carmel39/freesample/freesample.aspx

^^This appears to be an offer through an independent consultant. I have no idea who she is, I'm not affiliated with her, and I'm not trying to promote sales for her. I found the link while I was Googling for MK swatches (which, apparently, just do not exist.) I hope this kind of link is okay.. and if not, well, get it while you can?


----------



## Cedes

I can't figure out how to de-tach the photos but apparently the promotion supplies have run out and the code is no longer valid. (Not to mention that just about every single Benefit item on Sephora's site is out of stock!)


----------



## floridagal23

I just got a clean and clear blackhead eraser at cvs for 12.99 - go to the clean and clear website and print the 5 dollar off coupon, and it is 3 dollars off at cvs this week, anyway. Cheapest I've seen it yet!


----------



## bimmer23

Cedes said:


> Free sample of Zoom Lash at MAC online when you use the code TRYZOOM!


 

When i put the code it i think it gave me free shipping as well as a free sample...hmmm....my order was only $33 not  $60 for the free shipping...well lol either way free shipping and a free item


----------



## Christiflora

Drugstore.com has many beauty and related items on sale.  Click on "sale" and look for Buy One Get One Half off (or 30% off) link.  The sale applies to Cover Girl, Avon products, shampoo (Finesse, Ivory, and etc.), all kinds of body wash/liquid soaps (Olay, Jergens, Dial, Dove, Nivea, and etc.).  Tampax Pearl $1 off 2 packages.  Many to mention.  Don't forget to click on the link for instant coupons.

After you finish shopping for the sale items, type "BEAUTIFUL" in the box that says apply coupon".  All your beauty and related items will get 10% deducted immediately.

If you can pay by VISA credit card, you can get free shipping and extra $10 off purchase of $80 or more by clicking this link before checkout.
http://www.drugstore.com/visa, get $10 off and FREE Shipping on purchases of $80 or more when you pay with Visa card.  You will see the $10 deduction at checkout.

Do not pay yet, beause you can also get 20% cashback if you sign onto your live.com account.  Live.com will ask you to enter some secret code before leading you back to the drugstore.com website.   Once you see the drugstore.com page, you can go ahead checking out and pay with your VISA card.

I have posted the information in this thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/10-plus-20-off-drugstore-com-451152.html

BTW - You can also buy Clarisonic facial brush.  List price is $195.  After the 10% off from "BEAUTIFUL" code, the price becomes $175.50.  Subtracting $10 from the VISA promotion, your price is $165.50 plus tax (free shipping).  After 20% cashback, your final cost is $132.40 plus tax.  Happy shopping!


----------



## rubyjuls

QVC is having Beauty day today (looove watching on their beauty days).  Lots of easy pay and sample offers on the website (qvc.com).


----------



## LeaD

any deals on Dior J'adore??? 
(it's a birthday present! and I need to save money!!!) thanks!


----------



## mzedith

I received a link from a long time Penpal Buddie that turned me on to deals on the Q.

She sent me a link to a TSV for BB, great deal on two palettes, black Gel liner, mini pot rouge, mini ultra fine liner brush, small lipgloss tube and a travel size mascara

It an A-D and on 3 easy pay.  i already ordered mine, probably not going to stay on AD, i just want a least the first shipment.

i can't have to many Ultra fine liner brushes, i use them everyday, and have worn out 3 of them.


----------



## rubyjuls

^ Thanks for posting the link!  I've been anxious about this TSV ever since I heard it would be happening. I'm excited to get in on it early. 

Sephora Offer: Free Amazing Grace 4 oz Body Emulsion with any $25 purchase - Use code *MDAYGRACE*


----------



## mzedith

alright here is a great shopping deal for tons of great products.

Skinwest up to 40% off, and free shipping!! until May 6th

easy to set an account, you might not see all the sale prices until you log in.


----------



## mzedith

going to be:

Jet set Waterproff e/l Dark Chocolate, e/s duo glow/getter, photo finish Foundation Primer - travel size, Glow Hydrating Color Boosting powder, baby buki brush, Arced Liner Brush #21, Feflection High Shine lip Gloss, & new Doubletake lip color in Aricot.

i dont know the price yet or the item #
but i got the email


----------



## NoSnowHere

Online code for Bath & Body Works: 

$10 off a $30 order

TAKETENOFF


----------



## mzedith

On orders of $50 or more

This offer of 20% off and complimentary standard shipping is valid through 11:59PM ET on May 7th, 2009 on orders of $50 or more placed online at shuuemura-usa.com. Customers must be signed and enter NEWSITE at checkout to receive benefit.


----------



## mzedith

*BRAND NEW Nautical Collection*


bobbibrowncosmetics.com/images/global/spacer.gif
bobbibrowncosmetics.com/images/products/headers/555760_hd.gif

Enter offer code *FAV5* with your $85 order & receive a *Complimentary, Full Size Ash Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow + Makeup Bag*the perfect neutral shade for summer.*</SPAN>
</SPAN>
*Offer valid through 5.6.09 (midnight ET or while supplies last), only on BobbiBrown.com. One time use.


----------



## Anthea2009

[FONT=&quot]anybody here knows of any good sites I can get some discount codes/vouchers to save some money off cosmetics?[/FONT]


----------



## mzedith

Anthea2009 said:


> [FONT=&quot]anybody here knows of any good sites I can get some discount codes/vouchers to save some money off cosmetics?[/FONT]


 
this is a good thread to find those deals.

if you sign up for live.com cash back, i know that you can get 10% off (i think) through drugstore.com / beauty.com , plus they have really good deals.

skinwest.com is having a huge sale right now.

what brands are you looking for?


----------



## Anthea2009

Thanks mzedith for these links they are really awesome . Saw good offers but searching here and there I stumbled upon this site for some deals on cosmetics [FONT=&quot]http://www.quickvouchercodes.co.uk/ [/FONT] thought of sharing it with you, do share if you can get your hands on a deal worth buying.


----------



## Wanted

Chanel Fragrance & Beauty - Free standard shipping
Code: *Summer0409*
Expires 5/31/2009


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

*When buying GHD from **www.beautychoice.com**, use promo code to get a FREE hairdryer with $98.95!!!*


I don't know if you will be aware of her or not, but Makeupbytiffanyd (she is a makeup guru on YouTube) has a promo code for www.beautychoice.com. Although you get no discount off of the GHD itself, you actually get a free Ionic Tourmaline Hair Dryer worth $98.95 FREE!

The link to the styler is http://www.beautychoice.com/products...11965-174.html, and if you are interested the promo code is TIFFANYDGHD which you type in at checkout.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

If you have an Ulta nearby, I have 3 coupons from Ulta for 5$ off a purchase, exclusions listed below.  The first 3 people to pm me with mailing address info will have it sent out First Class mail from me on the east coast.  It is good until 5/16 and I want to give people the chance to get it asap.  I can't guarantee you will get it in time, but I'll send out first thing in the morning, closer to me you are the better chance you'll get it in time to use it before the expire date.


----------



## kabaker

free shipping for MAC online through the 17th with the offer code "gregory"

maccosmetics.com


----------



## lunatwinkle

Free shipping for MAC online with code *LOSTLUV*. Valid through May 24th.


----------



## mzedith

Beauty.com is having a 20% off F&F sale..

>>Friends and Family Event - 20% off your order<<

Hopefully this link works.  its only 3 days.., Nice.  and if you search throught live.com you get another 10% , (like most live.com orders its a 60 wait to get your $$, but thats a pretty good deal)


----------



## kristel41

Nordstrom Scottsdale begins their Clinique GWP on Wednesday the 20th.  It is by designer Trina Turk, with a $25 purchase.  Super cute.  Call 480.429.1056 to pre-order through Tuesday the 19th and you get extra samples with your order.


----------



## mzedith

*Free Shipping + Bobbi's Summer Skincare Essentials*

*Offer code is SKIN6 Valid through 5/23/09*


----------



## mzedith

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*For our best BECCA customers only, a special 5-day opportunity to purchase your favorite BECCA products at spectacular prices, with savings from 30% to 45%. Click below to start saving now!*[/FONT]

*i think the link provided above will take you to the sale.  im pretty sure that you don't have to be a "Becca" customer.  i got the email and i have never purchased Becca from Skinwest.  i buy a lot fo skincare from them though, because they have great sales.  some skincare goes on sale for 20% off.   Might be good to get on their mailing list if you use any of the products they offer.  I happen to use serveral of the brands they carry.*


----------



## coco120

does anyone know of any deals for Chloe Eau de Parfum by Chloe?? pls n thank u~


----------



## Wanted

"beach20" will give 20% off of Tarte cosmetics. One time use only. I'm not sure of the exp date.


----------



## leothelnss

Ebay listing for Smashbox Ultimate beauty palette for $35 + free shipping!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400048546566


----------



## frostedcouture

kristel41 said:


> Nordstrom Scottsdale begins their Clinique GWP on Wednesday the 20th.  It is by designer Trina Turk, with a $25 purchase.  Super cute.  Call 480.429.1056 to pre-order through Tuesday the 19th and you get extra samples with your order.



Just got my gift. the bag is HUGE and super cute.  everything is a pretty good size, some full size.  haven't tried everything yet but i can review things for everyone.  oh and i love moisture surge. just got it and it feels like silk on skin.


----------



## mzedith

Smashbox is having F&F 20% off Sale, use Code FFSB9

Offer Ends May 29th 2009

Click link for website below - 
>>>Smashbox.com<<<<


----------



## mzedith

>>*Free Everything Mascara + Must-Haves Under $50*<<


*In order to get the free Mascara & Makeup bag y**ou have to spend $75*

>>An everyday essential for lashes. Everything Mascara has an innovative, all-in-one formula that lengthens, thickens, and defines - without smearing, smudging or clumping.*<<

*Offer code is FAV11*

*End May 30th 2009*


----------



## viba424

I received an email this morning saying that the limited edition scent Lotus Blossom and Water Lily is about to run out so if you want some you should get it. Use code *JMFAVOURITE* to get an extra two free samples of the Kohdro Wood collection on top of the other two free samples, plus free shipping. 

If you miss it, Im sure you can still find it at Saks or NM.


----------



## Odette

makeup.com

USA15 - promo code - 15% off - still works this morning even though website says 5/22-5/25/09


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Ulta has their "largest free sample event ever" offer going on.  Spend $25 and use promo code 35993 to get 20 free samples, plus pick three more from a list before you checkout

It ends on May 28 and when you spend $50 you get free shipping as well

I just ordered last night, and it looks like you can get lots of fun stuff!  I can't wait to get my package!


----------



## Odette

benefitcosmetics.com

20% off all orders with promocode makeup20 from 5/27-5/29


----------



## mzedith

Click here!!! >>>Free Shipping on any Beauty.com order<<<<<


----------



## mzedith

ImASadGiraffe said:


> benefitcosmetics.com
> 
> 20% off all orders with promocode makeup20 from 5/27-5/29


 
yeah it worked, but basically i only saved the cost of shipping.. boo..


----------



## Armaiti

Borghese Spa GWP with any $45 Borghese purchase:

http://borghese.com/freegift051309.cfm


----------



## mzedith

$5 Standard Shipping on entire order with $50 beauty purchase ends June 22, 2009, end of day. Valid online only. Promo code BEAUTY required at Checkout. 


*Summer Travel Gift*
*Receive a cosmetics bag filled with travel-size essentials from favorite beauty brands with your $100 beauty or fragrance purchase. It's everything you need for your next getaway. Includes:*​

 PHYTO 'Phytocitrus' Vital Restructuring Mask (1.7 oz.)
 PHYTO 'Phytocitrus' Vital Radiance Shampoo (1.7 oz.)
 Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Scrub (1 oz.)
 Cosmedicine 'Healthy Cleanse' Foaming Cleanser & Toner in One (1.52 oz.)
 Kiehl's Creme de Corps (1 oz.)
 Carolina Herrera Eau de Parfum (0.04 oz.)
 BVLGARI 'au thé vert' Oshibori Refreshing Towelettes (0.4 oz.)
 BVLGARI 'au thé blanc' Oshibori Refreshing Towelettes (0.4 oz.)
 Bare Escentuals® Hydrating Mineral Veil (0.01 oz.) and mini brush
 MD Skincare® Powerful Sun Protection SPF 30 Sunscreen (3 duo packettes)
 Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 in Nude (0.5 oz.)

Online and in store. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically
​​


----------



## kabaker

Free shipping at maccosmetics.com until 6/6. No promo code needed.


----------



## mzedith

*Skinwest.com - never charges shipping!!!!*​​*Celebrate commencement season by graduating to **beautiful skin** during the 5-Day Dermalogica Spectacular. For only five days, we're offering sensational deals on your favorite **skin care products** from Dermalogica, with savings of 30-45% off. Other products throughout the SkinWest store are available at savings of up to 40% off throughout the **Father's Day** Event, ending June 22nd. And, while supplies last, orders over $59 receive their choice of a Dermalogica Shave Kit or Age Smart amenity kit (each a $15 value) ABSOLUTELY FREE! So order today!*​​GO HERE TO LOGIN​AND START SHOPPING​​Offer good through
Wednesday, June 10, 2009
at 11:59pm PST​​​


----------



## NoSnowHere

From deals and steals thread, courtesy of Fuschia:

MACcosmetics.com Sale 
"Sumo big savings" 25% off online purchases for 3 days, June 16-18!
Offer code is SUMO
Valid in Canada and US, not available in stores.


----------



## mzedith

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Insider Preview: 25% Off  Happy Summer*[/FONT]

*$60+  offers free shipping*

*25% off code is SUMMER1*

*Offer code required for 25% discount. Free standard shipping with $60 order automatically applied at checkout. Valid only at Bobbibrown.com through June 11, 2009 (midnight ET). Offer may not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts. Offer applies to merchandise purchases only. Offer is not applicable to the purchase of eGift Certificates, pending purchases or purchases made prior to June 8, 2009 or after June 11, 2009. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems.


----------



## Cedes

Hi ladies! Prescriptives.com will let you stack up to 2 codes, and these are pretty awesome:

LUCKYREWARD2 - Free Shipping on purchases over $35, plus a free sample of False Eyelashes

SUPERX - Free deluxe sample of Superline Preventor Xreme with any $50 purchase

LUCKYREWARD3 - Free travel soft shadow brush with any $35 purchase.

Check your order carefully, though.. after I checked out I realized they charged me $3.75 for gift wrapping, which I did not select. I have to call back later and have it fixed because my order wasn't in the system yet. ush:


----------



## Cedes

Er, sorry guys, the first code should be for a free sample of their False Eyelashes Plush Mascara.. not just a sample of false eyelashes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC.com free shipping thru Sunday with code HONEY.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Loccitane F&F 25% off all items thru Sunday!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

* Enter promotion code [FONT=Arial,sans-serif]*AMORE*[/FONT] in the promotion code box during sephora.com checkout to receive your free AmorePacific Treatment Enzyme Peel deluxe sample with your online merchandise order. Not valid in retail stores, on previous purchases, or with purchase of eGift certificates and gift cards. Cannot be used in conjunction with other promotion codes. This offer is valid while supplies last.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Enter HIGHDEF to receive a deluxe sample of Make Up For Ever translucent HD Powder! At sephora.com


----------



## alexandra28

MAC 25% off on June 15, 2009 with code "SUMO"
MAC 25% off from June 16, 2009 'till June 18, 2009 with code "SAVE25"


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://www.lauramercier.com/product...09-_-20090618-_-50 percent off sale text link
50% off sale and FREE GROUND SHIPPING for orders 50$ and more.


----------



## ANL1

Don't know if this is the good place or if anyone likes their stuff, but H&m (UK) is having a mega sale

Body butter / Shower peeling 1.5£
lipgloss 1£
eye shadow palette (10 colors) 1£
nail care package 2£


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://links.mkt1371.com/servlet/Ma...&r=MjI4NzM4MzA1MwS2&j=NTE4NzUwODQS1&mt=1&rt=0

Smashbox on QVC June 26th With some nice featured products.


----------



## sbelle

This isn't exactly a special offer (hope I don't get in trouble), but a limited edition collection that I have ordered in the past and loved.  It's called the Lash Stash -- a collection of 11 mini mascaras from 11 different lines. 






Lash Stash comes and goes.  I've had two other versions of it.  I love it because 

you get to try out lots of different mascaras,
they are great for travel
I don't seem to get as much clumping from any brand as I do when I use the full sizes.


It costs $39 for what they say is a $96 value.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...=true&categoryId=5823&searchString=lash stash#


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC - Free shipping at maccosmetics.com with code oohlala, thru 6/28


----------



## Swtest2Lips

20% off everything at Too Faced Cosmetics for 4 days!
http://toofaced.com/
code: sizzle!


----------



## mm16

Mac- free shipping through Macys with $50 purchase with code FAVS, ends July 5


----------



## devoted7

Sephora favorite sample kits!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/secti...21157&view=all&searchString=sephora favorites


----------



## xlambgirlx

50% OFF on EVERYTHING from Hard Candy Cosmetics
http://www.hardcandy.com


----------



## bunnymasseuse

QVC is selling the new Smashbox Travel Size Halo on the 7th... probably better price for it, tho I'm sure it will make reg. stores at some point, this might be the first place they are allowing it to be sold at?


----------



## Armaiti

25% off all Borghese purchases today only.  Use code SUMSAVS at checkout.

http://www.borghese.com/


----------



## mzedith

As one of our best customers, we'd like to offer you this exclusive offer.
Enter offer code *LAST3* with your $70 order and receive a free, *Indigo Ink Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner*.*

*Offer valid through 7.17.09 (midnight ET or while supplies last). Valid only on BobbiBrown.com. One time use.


----------



## truegem

Got this from Twitter

NARS Cosmetics has unveiled their Fall 2009 Collection, and now they're offering 20% off purchases of $60 or more with this promo code!

Promo code: NJ070960

Got this from Twitter


----------



## Cedes

Stila is having an online summer sale and the prices are decent but not nearly as good as Haute Look's offerings right now (and much of the products are the same):

stila cosmetics - summer sale 2009


----------



## Mommyx2

LORAC is having a great sale on eye shadows for $4.99, palettes starting from $7.50, a few lip glosses, and other stuff on their website.

LORAC: Your All-Access Pass To Red Carpet Ready Products ONLY available at loraccosmetics.com


----------



## mlitmo

free shipping with any purchase at maccosmetics.com until 7/27!


----------



## LeMonde

_I'm sure we all know about it by now but just in case..._

*Nordstrom* *Anniversary Sale *is going on
including *Exclusive Beauty Offers *and *GWPs *with many beauty brands: 

Cosmetics and Beauty Online - Nordstrom

in stores and online
ends August 2nd

My favorite one from Dior Beauty (not only you get a really nice butter-soft leather like cosmetic bag - really, one of the nicest GWPs I've seen since a long time - but also a couple of samples with it) 







:buttercup:


----------



## TygerKitty

13% cashback through myluckyrewards (if you have an account there) for Lancome.com!!!!  

"Plus, receive 4 Deluxe Samples and a Cosmetic Bag with any $35 purchase! Enter exclusive promo code LUCKYGIFT at checkout. Offer expires 8/04/09. See site for details.

I personally preferred the "julybeauty" gift code so I used that one.


----------



## TygerKitty

A few lancome products are on Hautelook today... eyeshadow (one quad, two sets of two, two individual shades), two lipsticks, one nailpolish, a bronzer, some brushes, etc.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Free Shipping @ Cherry Culture! 

Cherry Culture Newsletter


----------



## Cedes

TygerKitty said:


> A few lancome products are on Hautelook today... eyeshadow (one quad, two sets of two, two individual shades), two lipsticks, one nailpolish, a bronzer, some brushes, etc.



I'm kind of disappointed with the offerings.. the discount seemed to cap out at 20-30% on most things.. maybe I was just spoiled by the Stila sale.

The 12% off the Oscillation mascara doesn't seem worth it, when any GWP you pick up from the counters is worth a lot more. The quad is pretty though!


----------



## TygerKitty

I didn't think the oscillation price was great either; if it had been 40% off I would have bought it... I bought the two eyeshadow duo sets only because the colors sounded pretty and didn't look to be available on lancome.com soooo oh well.  Everything else I was MEH about!


----------



## Cedes

^At least it was free shipping over a certain amount! Otherwise their shipping costs probably would have negated the discount anyway. I think my expectations were too high.. 20-30% is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Now through August 3rd you can receive $10 off your $50 purchase at Philosophy by using code: buzzworthy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Free shipping at maccosmetics.com Thru Aug 2nd

Use code LOVE


----------



## shakti29

Nordstrom bonus with $100 purchase.


----------



## gina1023

Urban Decay Friends and Family event Aug. 10th-20th.  Code FNFF1 for 30% off.


----------



## amourjuicy!

MAC- free shipping & free zoomlash sample with code LASH89
doesn't say when it expires


----------



## Reesee

coastalscents.com/newsletter/Images/newsletter.gif​Dear Coastal Scents Subscriber,
It's our August *14*th Savings Special beginning today 9:00 AM EST and running through midnight August 16th., we are offering an additional *14%* off discount code. This is our way of saying thank you to our dedicated and loyal customers around the world.
Have fun shopping!
*[SIZE=+3]************f0000]SALE: 14% OFF
THE ENTIRE WEBSITE
[/COLOR][/SIZE]**[SIZE=+3]************f0000]COUPON CODE:[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+3]************f0000]LOVE[/COLOR][/SIZE]*​*Restrictions*: Orders placed prior to this announcement, orders that failed to use the coupon code properly and orders placed after 8-16-09 midnight EST will not receive this discount, no exceptions. Discount can only be used for retail accounts, resellers will not be able to use coupon codes.
Greetings from Naples, Florida 
Kathy, Steve & the crew at Coastal Scents 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*www.coastalscents.com*
[/FONT]


----------



## sbelle

Looks like gilt.com has clarisonic on sale today.


----------



## bubbleloba

Paul & Joe Beaute at Bergdorf's is having a fall collection drive.  You get a makeup bag with deluxe samples with $75 purchase.  Their fall collection looks great - I just ordered 3 lipsticks and 2 glosses plus my essential foundation and concealer stick.


----------



## Purse N' Boots

Been wanting to try the Clarisonic? QVC has it today for a great price. You get hte unit, ccharger, 3 brush heads, three trial size product and 3 full size products for $225...free shipping and on 4 easy payments...I think this is a great deal!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Macys.com is giving a 7 pcs freebies when you purhcase $29.90 on lancome. spend $55 on lancome and you get additional 3 lipsticks and free shipping.


----------



## devoted7

RATEWINSHIP----FREE SHIPPING AT SEPHORA! One day only!


----------



## sand

Sublimage Serum sample with any Chanel purchase at NM online - free shipping code is also available:  NMAUG


----------



## devoted7

Korres---------Enter Promo 'LAUNCH' & Get 20% Off!


----------



## rubyjuls

Lancome website - My Lancome members, Choose 4 free samples and get free shipping with any order of $35 or more until next Friday.


----------



## chinableu

Prescriptives Friends and Family sale begins today through 8/27.

Online only.

30% off using code FRIEND09

Excludes: 

Custom lip glosses, gifts and value sets, bloom eye compacts and fall in love with prescriptives.


----------



## Chipper

Anyone hear anything about:

Clarins
La Mer
Cle de Peau

Looking if any dept. stores have Beauty Events coming soon, too!  TIA!


----------



## chinableu

SMASHBOX

$15 Off Your Purchase of $75 or More

Use the offer code: nextjump


----------



## rubyjuls

Chipper, Neiman Marcus (and Saks?) should be having their fall beauty event soon.  I can't remember if they're usually in September or October, but they always have gwps during them.

Heads up, BeautyTicket.com has some new YSL items including two Rouge Volupte Lipsticks and Pur gloss in black.  I've been wanting to try both and couldn't pass up the chance given the prices.   They also have some Molton Brown surprise boxes.


----------



## Chipper

^Thanks for that!  I knew it was coming up...thanks for confirming!


----------



## jpgoeth

rubyjuls said:


> Chipper, Neiman Marcus (and Saks?) should be having their fall beauty event soon.  I can't remember if they're usually in September or October, but they always have gwps during them.
> 
> Heads up, BeautyTicket.com has some new YSL items including two Rouge Volupte Lipsticks and Pur gloss in black.  I've been wanting to try both and couldn't pass up the chance given the prices.   They also have some Molton Brown surprise boxes.


Thanks for the beautyticket.com tip!  I got the black YSL gloss too


----------



## ladystara

Wow going over there to check YSL out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

rubyjuls said:


> Chipper, Neiman Marcus (and Saks?) should be having their fall beauty event soon. I can't remember if they're usually in September or October, but they always have gwps during them.
> 
> Heads up, BeautyTicket.com has some new YSL items including two Rouge Volupte Lipsticks and Pur gloss in black. I've been wanting to try both and couldn't pass up the chance given the prices.  They also have some Molton Brown surprise boxes.


 
Thanks for posting! I never knew about this site. Some serious shopping is starting now,


----------



## Chipper

*Rubyjul*s....I JUST noticed that handy link to beautyticket.com you posted!

Another hoorah for you, I ordered a handful of cute (and cheap!) stuff!!!


----------



## ladystara

Does anyone happen to know what Beautyticket charges for their flat rate shipping?


----------



## rubyjuls

The regular flat rate priority is $6.95 with insurance is $8.95.  I was able to use a 10% off coupon on my order so the discount was enough to cover the shipping charge.

Currently working codes: 
TAKE10 - 10% off 
5OFF50 - $5 off orders of $50 or more
10OFF75 - $10 off orders of $75 or more

Hope those help!


----------



## ladystara

Great!!  Thank you!!


----------



## syctown

CO Bigelow has 10% off for students & teachers in-store! I don't know how long it will last though, it was for back to school.


----------



## justwatchin

BOBBI BROWN

WEEKEND EXCLUSIVE
Enjoy FREE Standard Shipping on Any Order PLUS a Mini Perfectly Defined Mascara!

This Weekend Only: August 28-30

Enter Offer Code: AUGUST8 at checkout (one time use only).*

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com


----------



## chinableu

Philosophy

Save 20% Plus Free Shipping on $50 or more at http://www.Philosophy.com

Use the offer code: 2nj8249

Expired 8/31.


----------



## mzedith

justwatchin said:


> BOBBI BROWN
> 
> WEEKEND EXCLUSIVE
> Enjoy FREE Standard Shipping on Any Order PLUS a Mini Perfectly Defined Mascara!
> 
> This Weekend Only: August 28-30
> 
> Enter Offer Code: AUGUST8 at checkout (one time use only).*
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com


 
i got the email but i was buying my time for free gift, because i am after that online exclusive kit with the nude e/s pallete


----------



## Chipper

*Rubyjuls*, can't thank you enough!  Beautyticket.com has some fast delivery!  I posted my loot here, post #4023:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...beauty-purchases-251390-269.html#post12254648


----------



## rubyjuls

^ I'm so happy you love your goodies.  I was thrilled with mine as well.  I would so buy from them again!

Stila.com
Use code BARBIE to get free shipping on any order that contains a Barbie Loves Stila item.  Expires 9/05


----------



## sara999

b-glowing.com
spend $125 (or more) and use code 'extra' at checkout for $100 worth of free beauty products


----------



## ShkBass

When I get off my makeup ban, I will definitely be shopping on beauty ticket.
wow, great prices.


----------



## wifeyb

ive never been to b-glowing but whoa 100$ worth of free beauty products?! i think i need to pay them a visit! 

and sara999 LOVE your tattoo in your avatar! its hott!!


----------



## rubyjuls

If you have any money left after taking advantage of the b-glowing gwp, Beauty.com is has a sample filled designer gwp with any $100 purchase.  No code necessary, just click the link on the homepage to activate it and add $100 worth of merchandise to your cart.  These beauty.com gwps are always really worth it (this one is valued at more than $140).

They also have a ton of other gwps you may want to check out while there.  I got the Lippmann ones myself in addition to the sample bag (spend $35 worth of Lippmann products and get a free polish in Holiday).


----------



## vhdos

LiLash.com is having a sale.  LiLash for only $99 (normally $140) with Code:  SUMMER


----------



## sjunky13

vhdos said:


> LiLash.com is having a sale. LiLash for only $99 (normally $140) with Code: SUMMER


 Just wanted to say nice legs . LOL, sexy


----------



## wifeyb

Nooooo!! I had an email from sephora if I spent so much I got the philosophy face care travel set free and I deleted it so I don't have the code anymore! Please tell me someone still has it?????


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Here Wifey!

Code: PHL45

FREE Philosophy beauty insider miracle worker set
This set includes a 1oz Purity Made Simple cleanser, 0.4oz Hope In A Jar moisturizer, 0.25oz Hope In A Tube, 2 dual packets of Microdelivery Peel, and a packet of Micro Delivery Wash.


----------



## kabaker

How much do you have to spend to get that travel set?


----------



## wifeyb

Swtest you are the best!!!!!
Kabaker- I'm pretty sure it's $25 -you still in for the Indy meet?!


----------



## Chipper

For all your drugstore beauty needs:

CVS 20% off (two days, online only) with code SEPT20

http://www.cvs.com/sitewidesale/?WT.mc_id=EM_SWS_090809_Sitewide


----------



## TygerKitty

Beautyticket.com steal of the week:

Smashbox self adjusting powder foundation; $9.99!
http://beautyticket.com/search.aspx?find=Smashbox+Function+5+Self-Adjusting+Powder+Foundation


----------



## shells

this was in my store, so not sure if it will be in every sephora...they had a limited time special deal (i think it's called "sweet steal") at the register with a stila set called "as good as golden" it comes with:

full sized illuminating finishing powder in gold 
and 
full sized stila sun bronzing power

for ONLY $10!! 


retail value of these items is $58 (package says $60). they are great neutral powders - a nice highlighter and a lightly shimmering bronzer. i bought one even though i so don't need it and am thinking of getting some more for gifts!


----------



## choozen1ne

^ its online too at  Sephora.com 
My RAOK buddy may be getting one of these


----------



## hazel06

is there a link for this cant find it on their website ???


----------



## ProfNot

Swtest2Lips said:


> Here Wifey!
> 
> Code: PHL45
> 
> FREE Philosophy beauty insider miracle worker set
> This set includes a 1oz Purity Made Simple cleanser, 0.4oz Hope In A Jar moisturizer, 0.25oz Hope In A Tube, 2 dual packets of Microdelivery Peel, and a packet of Micro Delivery Wash.



Thanks for sephora code.  Just used it!


----------



## exotikittenx

hazel06 said:


> is there a link for this cant find it on their website ???




http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P246608&categoryId=B70 

$10 great deal for the bronzer and highlighter from Stila.


----------



## tiramisu95

Perfect your pout with a Brilliant Gloss in Charisma (reg. $28) &#8212; it&#8217;s free with any purchase at Chantecaille. Enter code *CHANTDC* at checkout.


----------



## girlygirl3

Beauty events count as Special Offers, right?  

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/saks-beauty-event-9-24-10-4-09-a-506206.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/bergdorfs-beauty-event-9-16-9-20-09-a-507950.html


----------



## wigglytuff

Fresh is having a big sale... 
25% off EVERYTHING tomorrow only at the Bleecker street location between 6pm-9pm

free cocktails and refrements.  

this is a public sale. i live in nj and will go into the city just for this. 

i bought $200 in fresh products last week but they are unopened so i will return them and rebuy that day.


----------



## syctown

OMG! I wish I could go!!  I wish I lived in NYC


----------



## mbw

Barneys New York is having their beauty gift with purchase starting tomorrow. In the past, the gifts have been spectacular with full size products and many deluxe samples and coming in a really pretty bag.  In addition, many of the brands have special gifts if you spend a certain amount.  (I purchased mine today).
My SA is really helpful and will ship if you live outside of NY.  Her name is Ko-Shin Mandell and her number is 212-833-2656.


----------



## yeliab

Thanks *MBW* for posting this.  Looks like a good deal - have to spend $175 on cosmetics and fragrances...  if you just buy a few things from Serge Lutens - it goes quick!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Posted on Zoya Twitter:

"As a special thank you to all *Zoya* fans and followers we wanted to say *HAVE ONE ON US *by offering a *BOGO* (buy one get one) promotion* because all our fans ROCK!!!

The promotion is simple. Just buy a *Zoya Nail Polish* (all available online colors are fair game) and receive another bottle of your choice of *Zoya Nail Polish FREE*. There is a limit of 6 FREE bottles (you can buy up to 6 and get up to 6 free).

The CODE: *BG3*

When: 9/29/2009 - 3 PM EST through 9/30/2009 11:59 PM EST"


----------



## kabaker

Free shipping at maccosmetics.com with the promo code DSQ2


----------



## sweet8684girl

Posting in advance so people can start thinking about what to get. 

Sephora&#8217;s Friends & Family Sale is coming early this year. 
Starts October 19th and ends November 2nd, 2009. 
20% off nearly everything with code FF2009.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sweet8684girl said:


> Posting in advance so people can start thinking about what to get.
> 
> Sephoras Friends & Family Sale is coming early this year.
> Starts October 19th and ends November 2nd, 2009.
> 20% off nearly everything with code FF2009.


Thanks... didn't buy last year maybe I won't let this one pass me by!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Oh man, I gotta start my wish list!!


----------



## kabaker

Free shipping at maccosmetics.com Oct. 5- 24. No promo code needed!


----------



## sand

Nordstroms has an online GWP ... 13 pieces with your $100 beauty purchase.  Also, as an extra bonus, if you spend an additional $25 (ie. $125 total pre-tax), they will also give you a 17 color eye shadow palette.   Looks pretty good!!!

Use "BEAUTY" code to get shipping for $5.00


----------



## devoted7

Ulta has BUY 2 GET 1 FREE OPI! In stores only!


----------



## alogram

Does anyone know if you can use the $5 off coupon from Ulta for OPI?

I know they have a lot of restrictions on those coupons....


----------



## rubyjuls

^ I just bought a bunch of OPI polish from Ulta today and used the $5 off coupon that came with the new issue of InStyle.


----------



## alogram

Thanks.  

I think I am going to go there and try it.


----------



## alexandra28

Saks Fifth Avenue friends and family. Oct 13 - Oct 18 Online
Oct 15 - Oct 18 - In store.
10% beauty and fragrance products
Check their website for more details
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## ladystara

20% off your entire purchase at Ulta except Dermologica!


----------



## kiss_p

Nordstrom has some makeup marked down up to 40% off - smashbox, bare escentuals, laura mercier, etc.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6022202/0~2376788~6002242~6022202?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=leftnav&pbo=6002242


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^To bad I got that special Smash box kit when it first came out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel.com has free shipping and a free deluxe sample of their new Rouge Allure Laque lipstick with code 1009LAQUE. While supplies last thru 11/30.

Also, they have a lot of their limited edition nail polishes available, more than I've seen in quite a while!


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel.com has free shipping and a free deluxe sample of their new Rouge Allure Laque lipstick with code 1009LAQUE. While supplies last thru 11/30.
> 
> Also, they have a lot of their limited edition nail polishes available, more than I've seen in quite a while!



I didn't see a box for me to enter the code, also is it free shipping on any purchase?  Thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ladystara, you have to scroll down a bit for the box (I didn't see it at first either). Free shipping is included with that code.


----------



## devoted7

^help me out here...is the code box after you fill out all of your info, such as CC info, mailing addy and such? Thanks


----------



## devoted7

ughhhh majority of the polishes are SOLD OUT


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Oh sorry, I didn't know that! You put the code in on the same page as the credit card info when you put in your 3 digit security code. You have to scroll down there.


----------



## ladystara

It worked!  I got a sample of the red


----------



## devoted7

yay! it worked for me too!


----------



## Tracy

Butter London 
Lucky Breaks code: luckybreaks11  for 30% off.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beauty.com starts Weds, ends Fri

No code needed!


----------



## Cedes

20% off your entire order at bathandbodyworks.com. Promo code TWENTYOFF


----------



## devoted7

^wonder if codes are stackable there?


----------



## justkell

Hey all, just wanted to give a heads up for neiman marcus' 1 day only sale, select beauty and make up is 25-30% off. Chanel, La Mer, NARS and a whole bunch more. Don't go to the sale section. Go through the beauty section or specific designer section and see what's on sale.


----------



## pupeluv

^^Whoa, Thanks for the post..I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Divyaangana

justkell said:


> Hey all, just wanted to give a heads up for neiman marcus' 1 day only sale, select beauty and make up is 25-30% off. Chanel, La Mer, NARS and a whole bunch more. Don't go to the sale section. Go through the beauty section or specific designer section and see what's on sale.



Okay, I just went and looked through all of the Beauty section and saw nothing! Is it something that maybe isn't reflected until checkout?


----------



## Divyaangana

Zoya has a 3 free Hot Lips lip gloss code valid from 11/12 - 11/13. 
Code: *LIPS*

It is in the same style as the 3 free nail polishes that they offered a while back. Add 3 lip glosses to your cart and use the code. Shipping and handling is extra however.


----------



## devoted7

^are their lipglosses any good? has anyone tried?


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^I've heard they are actually really good. I've read good reviews of them on Scrangie's blog.


----------



## Divyaangana

Just placed 2 orders. I figure what the harm? I'm only paying for the shipping and if they don't work out then I might just include them in the beauty swap box or gift them along to friends


----------



## devoted7

^aww thanks for the info!


----------



## leggeks

Has it been mentioned here about Bobbi Brown's F&F sale? Wondering when it is. I've heard sometime around Thanksgiving. Any news?


----------



## kabaker

Free shipping at maccosmetics.com with the code midnight2. Good through the weekend.


----------



## Divyaangana

leggeks said:


> Has it been mentioned here about Bobbi Brown's F&F sale? Wondering when it is. I've heard sometime around Thanksgiving. Any news?



Not that I know of. I keep checking this thread every time I see a new post in hopes that it's about Bobbi Brown. I'd love to pick up the Chrome palette.


----------



## shopaholicious

Online offer code is novff.
Retail store also honors the discount.

FINE PRINT:

* Offer valid 11/14/09 - 11/19/09 only at Origins.com and Origins Retail stores. Not valid at Origins Department Store locations. Offer does not apply to promotional sets, gift sets, value items, sale items and may not be used in combination with any other offers or discounts. Offer applies to in-stock merchandise purchases only. Offer is not applicable to the purchase of Gift Cards or eGift Cards, sales tax or shipping charges, items marked as ineligible, pending purchases or purchases made prior to 11/14/09 or after 11/19/09. Offer only applies to items shipping to a single address. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems. Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## shopaholicious

Online only.  Promo code LAMER35

Gift includes -
7ml creme de lar mer
5ml the lifting face serum
3ml the eye concentrate
15ml hydrating infusion
1x cosmetics bag

FINE PRINT:
ONLY ONE PER CUSTOMER. LIMIT OF TWO PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Offer valid at saks.com through Sunday, November 15, 2009 at 11:59pm(ET) or while supplies last. Please enter promo code LAMER35 at checkout. Purchase must contain $300 or more of La Mer products. This purchase at saks.com excludes shipping, taxes, gift-wrap. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is not transferable. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/contentpopup.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306438478


----------



## ReRe

Great color ensemble for $55 with fragrance purchase from Estee Lauder on line.  Can anyone recommend a scent. I don't like really strong or flowery and don't use Estee Lauder, but for the GWP am willing to get a body oil or bath gel, was thinking about the new one Sensuous...any comments.


----------



## txngo

justkell said:


> Hey all, just wanted to give a heads up for neiman marcus' 1 day only sale, select beauty and make up is 25-30% off. Chanel, La Mer, NARS and a whole bunch more. Don't go to the sale section. Go through the beauty section or specific designer section and see what's on sale.


 
is this already over?


----------



## shopaholicious

FREE medium Snow Fairy shower gel when you spend $70
or
FREE large Snow Fairy shower gel or Snow Fairy gift when you spend $90

Promo code: LLSNOWFAIRY09

Fine Print:

Offer ends November 30, 2009.  Spend $70 and get a free medium (250ml) Snow Fairy shower gel when you enter promo code LLSNOWFAIRY09 at checkout the free medium (250ml) Snow Fairy shower gel will automatically be added to your cart. Or spend $90 and get a free large (500 ml) Snow Fairy shower gel or a Snow Fairy pre-wrapped gift. Enter promo code LLSNOWFAIRY09 at checkout and you will be promoted to select the free Snow Fairy product of your choice. Maximum 1 free Snow Fairy product per order. Offer limited to available inventory. No substitutions or rainchecks. Offer only applies only to Snow Fairy products. Orders must be placed by 11:59 pm (Pacific Time) on November 30, 2009 to qualify. Gift cards, shipping and taxes do not count towards order total for offer eligibility. Promo code is not transferable. Offer can only be combined with the free shipping offer. May not be combined with any other offers, gifts, discounts or promotions. Not valid for purchases in LUSH stores or prior purchases.


----------



## devoted7

^Lush has the same promotion at their store to but it's spend $50 get a FREE medium Snow Fairy, so if you have a Lush near you, that might be your best bet!


----------



## bootiepatootie

Lancome is having a Friends and Family promotion, 20-30% off. Code: HOLIDAYJOY2


----------



## Divyaangana

bootiepatootie said:


> Lancome is having a Friends and Family promotion, 20-30% off. Code: HOLIDAYJOY2



Is this just on the Lancome's website? Or is it at other retailers as well? Anyone know?


----------



## bootiepatootie

Divyaangana said:


> Is this just on the Lancome's website? Or is it at other retailers as well? Anyone know?


 
I know that it is on their website, I'm not sure about other retailers. Sorry!


----------



## pupeluv

Bing is offering 20% cashback at Sephora
http://www.bing.com/shopping/pages/stores.aspx?scope=cashback&FORM=R5FD1


----------



## mzedith

Happy Holidays! Save 20% on your entire order at the Smashbox Friends & Family Sale. Start shopping now! 

enter code SBFF9


----------



## mzedith

Hassled by the holidays? Cringing at crowds? Sick of standing in line? Heres another reason to shop online: enjoy 20% off any order on BobbiBrown.com from November 30thDecember 2nd. Happy Holidays! xoxo

FB link: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?filter=pp#/photo.php?pid=4566741&id=101100400538


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Free shipping at MAC with code baroque!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

beautyticket.com 25% off everything, cyber Monday only!


----------



## Armaiti

Bliss Spa - #
# Free Full Size Super Slough Scrub (a $32 value) with every purchase at Bliss Spa (Exp. 11/30/2009)  Also, free shipping any price with code 119916.


----------



## TygerKitty

www.urbandecay.com

Free deluxe eyeshadow primer potion with $35 purchase

Skull shadow box for $19 - code:  NLDG


----------



## beth001

I did NOT need to know this... but thank you!  And after the 20% F&F promotion from Bobbi Brown?  Yikes!  At least I will be beautiful, .



pupeluv said:


> Bing is offering 20% cashback at Sephora
> http://www.bing.com/shopping/pages/stores.aspx?scope=cashback&FORM=R5FD1


----------



## ReRe

Wow I just ordered from Sephora and Bobbi Brown twice, may need to go back and look at Sephora again.


----------



## mzedith

beth001 said:


> I did NOT need to know this... but thank you! And after the 20% F&F promotion from Bobbi Brown? Yikes! At least I will be beautiful, .


 
i almost didn;t get to use the BB F&F. i am on the west coast, had my order ready at 9:08PST, then noticed that it had ended.  

Their CS is awesome!! i called BB online and the SA told me that the phones were lighting up from customers in PST time zone.  .   The F&F had ended 11:59 east coast time.

but they were making exceptions for us left coasters and once the order is shipped they will be processing the 20% off.  

oh, i had an online Credit at Sephora so i used the Bing.com 20% off for that last night as well.  im going to be well stocked for a long long time.


----------



## randr21

ulta.com code for $5 off of $10 or more

code: 33131


----------



## Tracy

butterLondon Now through December 9  20% off of online purchases with code: FF2009BL


----------



## lurkernomore

QVC has a TSV on Philosophy Amazing Grace, Pure Grace, and Falling in Love today.


----------



## TygerKitty

10% off during December at www.beautyisrelative.com; I've ordered from them before - their customer service is excellent!  Free domestic shipping!

CODE:  XMAS10


----------



## Chipper

Anybody have codes for Coastal Scents?

I really want to get my sister a palette as part of her Christmas gift, TIA!


----------



## TygerKitty

www.tarte.com Friends and Family sale (again?)

40% off the entire site!  Dec 7 - Dec 13th

Free card case with $25 purchase:  FFDEC

and there's still some stila products left on hautelook!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lordandtaylor.com is having a friends & Family sale, 10% off beauty products with code friends. Not much, but it's rare to find some of these brands on sale.


----------



## truegem

Chipper said:


> Anybody have codes for Coastal Scents?
> 
> I really want to get my sister a palette as part of her Christmas gift, TIA!



Coastal Scents does their promos every Friday..keep an eye out.  They had their palettes on sale a few weeks ago so not sure it they will be doing them again before Christmas.


----------



## TygerKitty

Free deluxe sample of Chanel rouge allure lipstick (color - fabulous) with $85 purchase... code:  1209ROUGEALLURE

Expires 12/11/09


----------



## Chipper

truegem said:


> Coastal Scents does their promos every Friday..keep an eye out.  They had their palettes on sale a few weeks ago so not sure it they will be doing them again before Christmas.




Thanks for that!  I did end up already placing the order but I will remember this for the future.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

New stuff coming out from Smashbox on QVC...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

More...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Laura Mercier and Gifts under $50
http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/4100...50 and GWP a1 120909-_-20091209-_-view email


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^Thanks bunny! Those look so yummy!


----------



## Mommyx2

For those of you who need to stock up on NYX stuff, Cherry Culture is having 20% off their entire site.

December 10-15
Code HS2009


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bobbibrown.com has free shipping and 2 freebies, a crystal lipgloss and an intensive skin supplement. Enter LUX5 at checkout. Good thru 12/16


----------



## TygerKitty

50% off tarte clean slate face primer = $13.50!

Today only www.tarte.com

Code:  cleanslate5


----------



## Nieners

Just use the code ''vip 5 hour''


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered Atame, Grunge and Bruised. I've been wanting the last 2 for a while and ordered Atame on a whim!


----------



## randr21

Good idea to start a thread in BB...maybe we can use it to do our reveals.


----------



## Katie68506

Please note this sale ends today at 5:00 pm EST.  

I got Scrangie, Stormy, Killa Red, No More War & Teal... Under the Stars sold out


----------



## lovebaseball

I got Scrangie!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for posting this  , got opaque nude, pile & killa red


----------



## bunnymasseuse

New Tori Amos Pink & Glitter Kit

http://links.mkt1371.com/servlet/Ma...&r=MjI4NzM4MzA1MwS2&j=NjI0OTcwNzES1&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## mzedith

wow.. Don't pass this one up.. 


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/..._cat=CLARISONIC1209&cm_pla=HERO&cm_ite=A95731


----------



## jaypan02

I was just out and about shopping for my mother for Christmas and came across Sunflowers Perfume gift set that came with wrapping paper and a bow with the set! I found this while shopping at Walmart! Great deal...http://******/8AEMim


----------



## lunatwinkle

MAC 2-Day Free Shipping!

Use offer code "2DAY" or upgrade to overnight shipping for $5.00!

Valid through 11:59pm EST Saturday 12/19/09.


----------



## AbbytheBT

Philosophy 3-in-one "Pink Bubbly" 8 oz size free w/ $25 or more purchase on www.philosophy.com
use promo code: "bubblygift" at checkout   -- good until 1/15/10


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today's Ulta deal...


----------



## kathyrose

^^ Crazy!!! Off to look and maybe buy!


----------



## kathyrose

DEC05 - 8ty8 5% off!


----------



## alexandra28

YSL online 20% Friend and Family code FF2009
Until Dec 20, 2009
http://www.yslbeautyus.com/


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ omg that's really exciting!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sephora.com *Sale is on Sale* extra 20% off sale items thru 12/31 with code extra


----------



## girlygirl3

Someone posted this in Deals & Steals!  MAC Holiday kits, among others, have been discounted!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6022202...=hp&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-DeueaZ__C.9Na7wDkPbnXw


----------



## bellapsyd

it'sanaddiction said:


> sephora.com *Sale is on Sale* extra 20% off sale items thru 12/31 with code extra



ugh, wish I had seen this, I JUST purchased a 200 order!


----------



## shopaholicious

Free 1-mo supply of best selling eye cream with any purchase at ORIGINS stores and Origins.com through 1/6/10.

Free standard shipping with $75+ online purchase.


Here is the fine print.

** Offer valid with any skincare purchase through 1/6/10 or while supplies last, at Origins.com and Origins Stores. Offer is not applicable to the purchase of Gift Cards or eGift Cards, pending purchases or purchases made prior to today or after 1/6/10. Quantities are limited and offer is subject to availability while supplies last. To ensure best availability there is a limit of one offer to a customer. We reserve the right to offer any free item offered with an item of equal or greater value. Offer is subject to change without notice. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems. Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beauty Blowout Sale 25-50% off at Smashbox.com

http://links.mkt1371.com/servlet/Ma...&r=MjI4NzM4MzA1MwS2&j=NjQzOTg0NzYS1&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## devoted7

Lush has 15% off of your entire order...

Coupon Code: GIFTFORYOU10

Expires April 30, 2009

Enjoy


----------



## TygerKitty

www.makeup.com

60% off their boutique brands - code: CLEAN60


----------



## TygerKitty

20% off @ Ulta
http://view.email.ulta.com/?j=fe601...3&ET_LID=View+this+email+online&RID=138757946


----------



## it'sanaddiction

If any of you use Bing.com for your purchases, Sephora has 20% cash back. I don't know how long it will stay at 20% though so hurry!


----------



## devoted7

^how does ******** work with sephora? does it automatically refund your CC?


----------



## mzedith

devoted7 said:


> ^how does ******** work with sephora? does it automatically refund your CC?


 
when shop through bing ******** (there are tons of stores, including Nordie's, Saks.. etc) your redirected to Sephora.

after about 60 days the cash back will credit in your bing.com cash back account showing available balance.  then you transfer the funds to your bank account, PP account  or you can request a check.  

ebay purchases automatcially credit to your PP.  shopping online is a little different.


----------



## mzedith

devoted7 said:


> Lush has 15% off of your entire order...
> 
> Coupon Code: GIFTFORYOU10
> 
> Expires April 30, 2009
> 
> Enjoy


 
please tell me it's 2010??


----------



## twoodcc

yeahhhh... now thats what i m talking about.. thank you guys.. i'll rush to it theverynext day


----------



## devoted7

mzedith said:


> please tell me it's 2010??



OMG! it is 2010!!!! gosh where is my brain at!!!?!?!?!


----------



## devoted7

devoted7 said:


> Lush has 15% off of your entire order...
> 
> Coupon Code: GIFTFORYOU10
> 
> Expires April 30, *2009*
> 
> Enjoy



OOPS!!!!! I meant *2010*! hehehe


----------



## devoted7

mzedith said:


> when shop through bing ******** (there are tons of stores, including Nordie's, Saks.. etc) your redirected to Sephora.
> 
> after about 60 days the cash back will credit in your bing.com cash back account showing available balance.  then you transfer the funds to your bank account, PP account  or you can request a check.
> 
> ebay purchases automatcially credit to your PP.  shopping online is a little different.



thanks for the info!!! I actually got an email! I think I did bing before and i didn't get ********. who knows what I did wrong. LOL!


----------



## hautecouture15

www.asos.com

has really good deals on some illamasqua products atm, they ship internationally


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> thanks for the info!!! I actually got an email! I think I did bing before and i didn't get ********. who knows what I did wrong. LOL!


 
I keep bing.com in my favorites so that anytime I shop online I look thru bing for the store first. Make enough purchases and you'll have funds crediting regularily  Try it again, it's worth it!


----------



## jpgoeth

Free shipping at  giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com with code "winter" 

Ends 2/2/10


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> I keep bing.com in my favorites so that anytime I shop online I look thru bing for the store first. Make enough purchases and you'll have funds crediting regularily  Try it again, it's worth it!



Ohhh thanks for the good idea! I'm going to add to my favorites too! hehehe.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks for the LUSH code, placed a small order last night!


----------



## elongreach

Free Ship code for Zoya today.  Code: FSF


----------



## NorthStar

From MAC:

Enjoy free standard shipping with any purchase. Use code BROW at checkout.

*Ends tonight!* (1-31-10)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

QVC.com has every item online for 4 easy payments today only 2/2, until midnight ET


----------



## CCKL

TygerKitty said:


> www.makeup.com
> 
> 60% off their boutique brands - code: CLEAN60



Did anyone else order from this sale??  My order was accepted Jan 27, 2010 and my paypal charged but still no shipping information ush:  I wrote them a email and just got an automated response saying that it will take a bit longer than their normal 24 hour turnaround but seriously...a week longer??

Update: After three angry emails, I finally got my tracking information...


----------



## TygerKitty

CCKL said:


> Did anyone else order from this sale??  My order was accepted Jan 27, 2010 and my paypal charged but still no shipping information ush:  I wrote them a email and just got an automated response saying that it will take a bit longer than their normal 24 hour turnaround but seriously...a week longer??
> 
> Update: After three angry emails, I finally got my tracking information...



I'm sorry that happened!  I've ordered from them twice and never had a problem!


----------



## CCKL

^^thanks,* tygerkitty*!  I think they're just overwhelmed bc of the sale right now...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://blog.perriconemd.com/thank-you/
Enter your info to get email updates AND FREE Perricone product samples.

http://www.redken.com/whats-hot/enter-to-win/style-connection-giveaway/
Enter to receive a free sample of Style Connection from Redken in either matte sponge 05, velvet gelatine 07 or wool shake 08.


----------



## devoted7

MAC free standard shipping with code "PLUM"


----------



## devoted7

Cherry Culture 20% off everything in store. Feb. 3rd-8th. Code JT4V


----------



## devoted7

Nordstrom is having BUY 2 SHADOWS GET 1 FREE (SHROOM). 

*pretty good deal since they really never have promos like this 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3022810...ail&siteId=Tv0QdA6A1_4-SlXcszrP2qY3Fr2ZOw.pwQ


----------



## devoted7

NARS 20% off on Orders of $65 or More...use code 00210cp


----------



## TygerKitty

25% off at www.butterlondon.com with the code:  VCAVA10 
Not sure how long it's good for


----------



## devoted7

MAC FREE SHIPPING on any order COde: VIVAGLAM 

valid through Monday the 15th!


----------



## TygerKitty

SpaRitual polishes and bloom cosmetics on billion dollar babes

The polishes are only $2.50!  5% back on e bates too


----------



## Tracy

tartecosmetics.com
50%!! off entire purchase w/ code: ECSURVEY


----------



## beth001

Hope I'm doing this right!

Lipstick Queen lipsticks, lipliners, and pot glosses
On SALE at Gilt.com (you have to be a member)
Started at Noon today (Wed., 2/17/10)
Ends 2/19 Midnight

(For more info on Lipstick Queen, click the link.)


----------



## elongreach

Zoya's website, spend $10 on Zoya or Qtica products and get 2 polishes for free.

Code - NYFW


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Great GWP at Korres right now - spend $50 and you can get a super GWP that has real full-size samples.  

Enter code:  TREND

Korres doesn't mess around like Neimans and Saks with the samples and they have great products!  Hope you all enjoy


----------



## mzedith

Smashbox is going to be on QVC Monday..

here is a TSV offer for presale if anyone is interested.. nice kit..

regular order - smashbox Get Sexy Tools of Seduction 7-pc Collection, $49.96, A96870

Auto Delivery Smashbox Get Sexy Tools of Seduction 7-pc Collection - $49.96 - product ID A202587

-
Includes: 
0.749 oz face and body highlighter in Allure, a light shimmery gold--full size and shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.12 oz jet set liner in Vamp, a deep purple--full size, best seller, and shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.20 oz lip enhancing gloss in Smitten, a nude--full size and shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.20 oz lip enhancing gloss in Lust, a deep red berry--full size and shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.09 oz creamy cheek color in Captivate, a rose--full size and new shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.27 oz eye shadow quad in Charm, with sand, lavender, lilac, and deep purple--full size and shades exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10! 
0.04 oz limitless eyeliner in Smoke, a deep smoky purple--full size and shade exclusive to QVC until 8/22/10!


----------



## krazydaisy

Thank you for posting great deals


----------



## krazydaisy

Does beauty.com have free shipping over certain amounts? tia


----------



## mzedith

Laura Geller just posted this on her Face book page

*20% OFF plus FREE Lip Heal & Seal
**You're invited to receive 20% off plus a FREE Lip Heal & Seal -- a $20 value. Simply enter offer code NEWLG at checkout.


here is the link to her FB page:

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=1096147940385#!/LauraGellerMakeup


----------



## chanelfanatic

Lorac VIP Discount, some eyeshadows for $5, lots of real cheap makeup! There is also a sale for Lorac on Hautelook, you can get the eyeshadows for $4. The Hautelook sale ends in around 20 hours, so hurry before everything gets soldout!
http://www.loraccosmetics.com/LastCall.aspx?CategoryID=-1
and
http://www.hautelook.com/catalog/1983


----------



## TygerKitty

Seven sheer (? don't know if all are sheer) RBL nail polishes for $50
http://www.rescuebeauty.com/product/7-nail-polishes-on-sale.html


----------



## elongreach

TygerKitty said:


> Seven sheer (? don't know if all are sheer) RBL nail polishes for $50
> http://www.rescuebeauty.com/product/7-nail-polishes-on-sale.html


 
Darn, you beat me to it. Squarepants, Ani, LuLu, and Opaque Pink are not sheer.  Too bad I just put myself on a no buy.   I'm sticking to it!  So hopefully someone takes advantage of this great offer.


----------



## kathyrose

Those that have a Sally's Beauty Supply in their neighborhood might want to check it out this weekend. Mine has a sign to take 50% off additional of clearance price from Friday to Sunday. I got lots of polishes dirt cheap!


----------



## TygerKitty

Thanks for the heads up Kathy!


----------



## Mommyx2

Nordstrom online special offer....

Buy 3, Get 1 Free: Buy three M&#8226;A&#8226;C Tinted Lipglasses and receive our bestselling shade (Prrr) free&#8212;a $14.00 value. One day only; offer ends February 27, 2010 at 11:59pm Pacific or while supply lasts.

I'm sure you can pick any shade as your free choice if you go to the store, just like when they had their e/s special.


----------



## krazydaisy

Mommyx2 said:


> Nordstrom online special offer....
> 
> Buy 3, Get 1 Free: Buy three MAC Tinted Lipglasses and receive our bestselling shade (Prrr) freea $14.00 value. One day only; offer ends February 27, 2010 at 11:59pm Pacific or while supply lasts.
> 
> I'm sure you can pick any shade as your free choice if you go to the store, just like when they had their e/s special.



I needed some new lipgloss and I can't believe I missed the promotion. I hope they have another one soon


----------



## hazel06

me too i hope they have this again i missed out on the eyeshadows too


----------



## it'sanaddiction

For anyone interested in Rock & Republic Beauty, hautelook.com has blushes, eyeshadows and gel liners at  great prices. Only 35+ hours left though. I ordered a blush, shipping is $4.95. These blushes are $40 at Nordies.

http://www.hautelook.com/catalog/2102


----------



## chanelfanatic

I already posted this in the deals and steals section, but thought I'd post here as well. 

Philosophy Skincare and Makeup code!
I just got my savings coupon through my borders membership and inside the page was a Philosophy code! It says:

Philosophy EXPIRES 3/8!
20% Off Skincare! 10% Off Everything else

Here are the codes!

Enter the offer code 4nj826653 for skincare, offer code 3nj425864 for everything else. 

I just bought some skincare stuff and the code works! Take advantage. I hope this thread has not been posted yet.


----------



## Kansashalo

I just bought some e.l.f stuff a few days ago to try it and I do like their mineral products.


----------



## titania029

2 free Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on eye pencils with $20 Urban Decay purchase at Ulta.  Good through March 13th.  Looks like in store and online.

http://ulta.shoplocal.com/ulta/defa...7&pagenumber=1&rapid=838222&prvid=Ulta-100307


----------



## devoted7

Cherry Culture has 20% OFF

March 10-March 15. Use code MMM2010


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Zoya has free Remove polish remover, just got an email. I love this remover, it's the *BEST!*

As a special thank you to all our customers and online followers, we would like to
give you an 8oz Zoya Remove+ (award winning 3-in1 remover) FREE with any
online purchase of $10 or more at www.zoya.com, www.qtica.com or www.artofbeauty.com


Use code: BF5 at check out

Expires Monday 3/15


----------



## devoted7

Sephora has 10% Bing CB and you can also use code V436CB for an additional instant 10% off...expires March 22! Enjoy!


----------



## devoted7

Sephora...Enter "CHOOSEME" and pick from the following deluxe samples for FREE!

 CLEANSE  Skyn Iceland Glacial Face Wash (1 oz)
 PRIME  MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microperfecting Primer in 0 Neutral (0.16 oz)
 TEMPT  Chloé Eau de Parfum (0.17 oz)
 BLUSH  Benefit Benetint (0.08 oz)
 GLOW  Boscia Sheer Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 Medium (0.3 oz)


----------



## AbbytheBT

Free shipping at www.philosophy.com with no minimum order through 3/17 using code "fourteen"


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://links.mkt1371.com/servlet/Ma...&r=MjI4NzM4MzA1MwS2&j=NjkwNjA0MTIS1&mt=1&rt=0
Smashbox Create Your Own Kit 33$ web-only special!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

free shipping at lippmanncollection.com, you must spend $30, thru 3/20, no code needed


----------



## devoted7

any chanel.com codes? or any departments store codes that carry chanel?


----------



## MalloryFM

Bath&Body get 20% off online purchases over $40  http://******/akLXPs


----------



## chinableu

Free Borba .5 oz Age Defying Concentrate http://www.borba.com/vip/samples/


----------



## CCKL

Stila on sale today on Haute Look!


----------



## TygerKitty

This is kind of random... but if you're a Golden Key member you can get 30% off at philosophy.com with your Golden Key rewards... just click through the GK site.  Free shipping over $50.  It expires tomorrow though, sorry for not posting earlier!


----------



## TygerKitty

www.beautyticket.com

Tomorrow they have 25% off the whole site with the code "BIRTHDAY25"

Only tomorrow though!  3/25/10


----------



## gnourtmat

> *http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...460941:details*
> 
> FREE 7-Piece Gift with $21.50 Clinique Purchase!
> 
> Start Fresh for Spring. Exclusively from Clinique, and yours free with any Clinique purchase of $21.50 or more. A $60.00 value. Skin care best sellers, flattering colour, plus all-new High Lengths Mascara. Free.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sephora has 10 skincare samples free with purchase. Code 10FREE


----------



## Cedes

Physician's Formula has a printable coupon for *Buy Any 1 Product Get Any 1 Product Free* ($20 or less, I think) on their Facebook page. It's redeemable at Target only, though. Great deal!

http://www.facebook.com/PhysiciansFormula

I picked up some shimmer strips for the face and they're gorgeous!


----------



## alex.losee

about to buy good stuff!


----------



## kelly82

who: the beauty club
where: www.thebeautyclub.com.au
what you get: a free stila lip pots tinted lip balm with your order
No minimum spend and free shipping worldwide.

http://www.thebeautyclub.com.au/eNews/freegifttimestilamakeupfreestilacosmeticsgiveaway.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

anyone have a  MAC free shipping code?


----------



## beth001

Deva Products, 20% off at Curlmart!
I've never shopped at Curlmart, but I love my DevaCare NoPoo, and my very curly-haired 23-yo DD LOVES the DevaCurl products.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

it'sanaddiction said:


> anyone have a MAC free shipping code?


 
Got the email today, free shipping at MAC with code supplies


----------



## devoted7

Origins Free Tote with any purchase. "freetotoe" is the code. 4/1-4/4


----------



## sara999

there is a sale right now on fabulousstreet.com for Nfu.Oh polishes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

There is an offer at Bobbibrown.com - Free with any purchase - code - SPRING - travel sized lipgloss and a travel size spf 15 face lotion, that's in addition to the 2 free samples at checkout.


----------



## devoted7

Urban Decay's 30% off F&F, April 6th-19th. Use Code 1SFNF

Sephora 15% off Make Up Madness, April 8th-19th. Use Code: VIBMADNESS

Enjoy!


----------



## TygerKitty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Zoya has free Remove polish remover, just got an email. I love this remover, it's the *BEST!*
> 
> As a special thank you to all our customers and online followers, we would like to
> give you an 8oz Zoya Remove+ (award winning 3-in1 remover) FREE with any
> online purchase of $10 or more at www.zoya.com, www.qtica.com or www.artofbeauty.com
> 
> 
> Use code: BF5 at check out
> 
> Expires Monday 3/15



Just letting people know this code still works!  (not sure if you have to spend a certain amount)... and if you spend $30 (maybe $50?), I think you get a 2 oz size free (offers can't be combined though)


----------



## Tracy

Tarte Cosmetics 30% off site wide http://tartecosmetics.com/

Code:  EARTHDAY   valid April 22-25


----------



## Iluvbags

I noticed that this has not been posted (or atleast I havent seen it)

Did anyone get anything with this code?  Here's the link to the Zoya site explaining the promo

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2010/05/get-lippy-zoya-hot-lippy.html


You don't have to get glosses if you don't want.  This code is open to polishes too


----------



## kiss_p

Nordstrom has a chanel eye and lip palette for 40% off:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3035668/0~2376788~6002242~6022202?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6022202&P=1


----------



## ohbytheway

I was just at Saks and they are doing a presale for a Bond product special.  If you purchase any two Bond products you get a large perfume ($210) for free.


----------



## devoted7

kiss_p said:


> Nordstrom has a chanel eye and lip palette for 40% off:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3035668/0~2376788~6002242~6022202?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6022202&P=1


^ughhh, they just ran out :/


----------



## canada's

for canadian girls near a rexall drug store, all nail polish and nail treatments are 50% off through this friday.

i went today and bought a ton of stuff for about $30.


----------



## devoted7

beauty.com has 20% off


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Looks like Ulta just added a new product line to the store's offerings... I'm guessing it's a prestigue line?





Laura Geller!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit a Sally beauty store today (as well as other stores). Most of the great disc polishes I got came from Sallys... guess that they had new items to put out so they had to disc some (3.99 to 2.99) from older collections. I got some FP, ORLY and CG colors I had either never seen or never thought to try. I went to a small Sallys and they had a half full basket of them... can only imagine what the bigger stores have!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SMashbox F&F sale...
20% with code FF2010

Good time to sign up for their point earning club if you haven't already and are making a large purchase.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox 5$ hot buys on Ulta.com ONLY....

HOT BUY! Online only!
Smashbox Eyeshadow Duo in Glow Getter
$5.00
HOT BUY! Online only!
Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss Duo in Luster and Pout
$5.00
HOT BUY! Online only!
Smashbox Blush/Soft Lights Duo in Undercover
$5.00


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox
LASH REVIVAL TREATMENT & CONDITIONER 

Buy it today for ONE DAY ONLY because it won't return to be purchased till August.

http://www.smashbox.com/LASH-REVIVA...wS2&spJobID=74804870&spReportId=NzQ4MDQ4NzAS1


----------



## leggeks

Don't know if this has been posted but skinstore.com has 20% off
code: PRETTY20


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Currently Sephora has these in their SALE section....
Birthday Cake Batter Lip Saver
Dylan's Candy Bar Birthday Cake Batter Lip Saver (Original Price $8), $4	  	Candy Lip Saver Stackable ($32 Value)
Dylan's Candy Bar Candy Lip Saver Stackable ($32 Value) (Original Price $30), $16	 


However I've found both at TJMaxx or Marshalls in my area for a bit less, just an FYI!


----------



## devoted7

any chanel.com codes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Sorry no. But, Neiman Marcus is having their Camp Gorgeous Event. Get a straw tote full of samples if you spend $85.00 and use code JUNENM for free shipping. I couldn't resist this one, the tote is cute and there are some great samples!


----------



## devoted7

^o0o thanks girly! I will def. check them out


----------



## devoted7

also, any beauty deals for bloomingdales? or do they have beauty deals? I have a massive gift card that needs to be used.


----------



## mzedith

http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=7385cf384b22c6d0e14a8ee3a&id=11a4dec4c5&e=9fbbb534be

*Offer valid Tuesday, June 8, 2010 through Wednesday, June 16, 2010 11:59 PST. Limit one per customer, while supplies last. 
Not valid on previous orders. Shipping restrictions may apply. Promotional code required: FRIENDSANDFAMILY*


----------



## sand

Nordstroms online has a gift with a $100 purchase (13 samples) and an added bonus if you spend an additional $40 ... combined value of both gifts is $127!    The 'extra' bonus includes a full size Lippmann nail polish in Baby Love and a full size Smashbox double ended lip gloss in Go Bare.


----------



## devoted7

mzedith said:


> http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=7385cf384b22c6d0e14a8ee3a&id=11a4dec4c5&e=9fbbb534be
> 
> *Offer valid Tuesday, June 8, 2010 through Wednesday, June 16, 2010 11:59 PST. Limit one per customer, while supplies last.
> Not valid on previous orders. Shipping restrictions may apply. Promotional code required: FRIENDSANDFAMILY*



Great deal! Thanks E!


----------



## exotikittenx

Creme de la Mer

With any purchase receive free shipping, two samples, and a deluxe sample of The Moisturizing Gel Cream (0.24 oz). Expires June 13.

Code:  OCEAN


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lauramercier.com has free shipping and 3 free samples with any purchase thru 6/13.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

cherryculture.com are having sale on some of the items that they carry. I just hauled a lot of NYX. They have L.A. Girl on sale too.


----------



## sweetart

18% off orders $75+ at narscosmetics.com 
60911020

i also entered lagunasummer in the code field and the mini laguna bronzer was added. I can confirm whether or not they will include it when I receive my order tomorrow.


----------



## sweetart

nevermind. it's not working anymore... 



sweetart said:


> 18% off orders $75+ at narscosmetics.com
> 60911020
> 
> i also entered lagunasummer in the code field and the mini laguna bronzer was added. I can confirm whether or not they will include it when I receive my order tomorrow.


----------



## kiss_p

Friends and Family discount at bareescentuals.com, 6/17/2010 - 6/20/2010.  The code is SHARE.


----------



## devoted7

chanel.com has free overnight shipping until the 20th


----------



## devoted7

20% off until the 21st of June
code:SUMMERSALE

http://www.caudalie-usa.com/


----------



## devoted7

Lancome F&F 20% off until the 25th of June.

Boutiques only.


----------



## devoted7

Sephora's VIB use code VIBSMASH

Smashbox Eye Palette & Primer ($31 value)
-6 liners
-4 brow sades
-1 primer


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Offer Extended! Today Only:

Enjoy FREE SHIPPING with any Aveda.com order.
Simply enter offer code SUMMER10 at checkout.*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bobbibrown.com has the fall collection available

Enter DENIMR at checkout for free shipping and a travel sized extra balm rinse

Good thru 7/2


----------



## bunnymasseuse

KORRES:
25$ or more
Quercetin & Oak Age Reversing Eye cream deluxe sample with LIFT code
35$ or more
Mascara and eye liner in Blue/black with EYEDUO code


----------



## devoted7

I saw Katie posted this in the "Deals & Steals" Section...

 25% off @Illamaqua -Today Only Coupon
Register/login to the site and use coupon code:NV0025 at checkout. It's good on sales items too like the Cult Series which is already 20% off."discount can be used as many times as you like before the end of June, and is valid in addition to any other discounts you may be entitled"

http://www.illamasqua.com/


----------



## Jillian_Green

I have been using these products for a while now, and they recently introduced a kit, which gives you about $15 in savings off their Moisturizer, Toner and Cleanser

http://www.shopcalidora.com/calidorabig3normalkit.html


----------



## devoted7

LUSH USA has FREE SHIPPING (must spend at least $80) Today only!


----------



## tillie46

For those of you on *Facebook.......ACURE ORGANICS* has a free JULY product giveaway - when you LIKE US on FB.  Five people will win $75 worth of Free Product plus an Organic 100% Recycled Tote.  This offer is just for FB, and just for the month of JULY!  Just type in Acure Organics in your FB account, and their site will come up....


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Korres online:
Code HONEY gets you a free Thyme Honey Mask Moisturizing and Revitalizing Mask for Dry and Dehydrated Skin with a purchase of 40$ or more


----------



## ilu333

Tarte F&F 40% going on right now.


----------



## devoted7

Philosophy website has 15% off on skincare products. 
http://www.philosophy.com/skin-care


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Neimans beauty event starts 9/10.  I saw a pic of the bag and it's really cute!  3 different colors, one is a patent animal the other 2 are fabric.  They are shoulder totes that cinch at the "waist", really cute!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

20% off @ Cherry Culture

Code: B2S20

Valid: Aug 19-24

http://www.cherryculture.com/index.php


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Origins.com deal. *Offers end Aug 23, 2010*.

Deal 1: Enter offer code *THANKS*.
You get a FREE full size Mushroom Eye Serum worth US$45 and Free Shipping with any order.

Deal 2: Enter offer code *MYGIFT*.
You get a FREE full size Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash worth US$18.50 and Free Shipping with any order. I am using this one at the moment and I love it. 

I tried both codes for making two orders, and they worked.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Aveda:

&#8224;Free Travel-size Tourmaline Charged Exfoliating Cleanser with the purchase of any two products from hair care collections: Smooth Infusion, Dry Remedy, Color Conserve, Damage Remedy, Be Curly, Pure Abundance or Brilliant. Offer ends August 30, 2010, or while supplies last at aveda.com. Offer excludes travel and sample sizes. Offer is limited to one per online order and available to U.S. residents only. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped.

*Free Standard Shipping plus Free Green Science Cleanser sample with all orders over $25. Offer ends on August 27, 2010 at 11:59 pm EST, or while supplies last at aveda.com. We reserve the right to substitute any free item with an item of equal or greater value. Offer available to U.S. residents only. The applicable purchase amount does not include shipping, handling, sales tax or gift wrap charges. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped.


----------



## missliu

STILA Today only (8/27):

Code: APPRECIATION

With $10 or more purchse you get a Color Collection and Clutch Set (includes
clutch, full size eye shadow Oasis, full size smudge pot Golden Noir, Convertible color duo in Marigold and mini Lip glaze in palm peach)

still ebating if i want to get this or not.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ulta 20% off

Code 48173

* Coupon Offer valid through 09/04/10 on all regular price, sale and clearance merchandise.* Excludes salon services, fragrance, hair artistry brands, prestige cosmetics including Bare Escentuals, prestige skincare, Dermalogica, Philosophy, Clarisonic, and Benefit Brow Bars.* Offer can be applied to some select Prestige items from Bare Escentuals, Smashbox, Stila, Tarte, purminerals, Hydroxatone, Kinerase and Exuviance as denoted on ULTA.com.* Cannot be redeemed for cash or gift cards. This offer cannot be combined with any other ULTA coupon offer.* Not valid on prior purchases.* Limit one per customer.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I was at Macy's last night and Lancome had a Great deal~Spend $32.50 and you get a Free 7 piece set, a makeup bag and 6 Lancome products~The products are fair sizes too~*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

36 hrs only!
Temptu Airbrush Makeup System & Face Kit

Regular Price: $345.00

Special Price: $279.00
Package includes one TEMPTU AIRbrush Makeup System, two 0.28oz AIR pod Foundation units, one 0.28oz AIR pod Blush, and one 0.28 AIR pod Highlighter unit. 

9/7/2010-9/9/2010 1am EST, but have to shop on Temptu.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BagaholicAnon said:


> Neimans beauty event starts 9/10. I saw a pic of the bag and it's really cute! 3 different colors, one is a patent animal the other 2 are fabric. They are shoulder totes that cinch at the "waist", really cute!


 

It's started online right now! free shipping with fallship too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Book now for great deals on massages, haircuts/color, mani/pedi, facials, etc.  Some locations even had pilates, yoga and other wellness classes included:

http://www.spafinder.com/dealDaysSearch/results?N=50015+1002


(*Swanky*, I wasn't sure if this should be in Beauty, Deals and Steals or General Shopping)


----------



## thegraceful1

Brazilian Blowout-This offer is for the ladies in Southern California:

http://www.screamindailydeals.com/r/9YL0JKPGP6


----------



## Just 1 More

Sorry so late in posting -- just found this email.

** On September 21, 2010 ONLY, get free standard shipping within the United States on any purchase on BareEscentuals.com. To redeem, use coupon code WINNERS at checkout (coupon code is case sensitive). Offer begins at 9:00 pm PDT on September 20, 2010 and ends at 11:59 pm PDT on September 21, 2010.* Offer valid only at BareEscentuals.com, bareMinerals.com, bebuxom.com and mdformulations.com. Offer not valid at Bare Escentuals Boutiques, Bare Escentuals Outlets, by phone, TV offers, catalog orders or at any other retail store or website. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to ineligible use of coupon code and to modify or cancel this offer due to technical error or unforeseen problems. Ongoing offers are subject to change without notice. This offer may not be applied to previous purchases. Not valid in combination with other offers. Other restrictions may apply. Offer valid in the 50 United States and D.C. We are unable to ship to P.O Boxes and outside of the 50 United States at this time.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just got email from Barielle!
20% off entire purchase one week only (till sept. 29)
Buy any 2 polish, get 1 free.
Free shipping with 50$ or more purchase. 

I didn't see any promo link, but if you need one I can try to dig something up.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SMASHBOX.COM

FREE THINK PINK BEAUTY KIT
This chic little bag filled with rosy hues for lips and cheeks will have you feeling pretty in pink in a flash. FREE with any $75 order ($50 value)

Includes: Mini Soft Lights in Tint (shimmery light rose), Doubletake Lip Color in Candied Ginger (rosy brown/shimmery rose) and fully lined bag with zippered pockets. Limited Quantities!

Enter code THINKPINK at checkout. Offer expires October 31, while supplies last. Not valid with any other offer, including Let&#8217;s Do Lunch.


----------



## bluebe

Saks.com beauty offers & GWP  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306440102&use_parent=1


Promo code : *color2*
Receive a snake-print tote & deluxe samples with $100 beauty purchase.

Promo code: *bazaar2*
Receive one year free subscrption of Bazaar magazine with any $100 purchase

Promo code: *SFASHIP*
Free shipping on order of $200 or more

I was able to used 5 promo codes (the above 3 plus 2 more from Clarins beauty offers).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy.com has 30% off makeup today 9/30 only. Use code dazzlingdeal


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Today only, 50% off select gifts @ Philosophy.com
http://www.philosophy.com/bath-and-b...bath-promotion

Code dazzlingyou


----------



## devoted7

Philosophy is having awesome promotions! I just bought a lippie for $10 then paid $5.95 for shipping then got the booster c powder (full sized, $35) FOR FREE! There's also other promotions such as a free when hope is not enough serum, razor gel or something like that, and a body spritz! www.philosophy.com enjoy!


----------



## nhung

Groupon Dallas is offering $139 services for Brazillian Blowout and other beauty services.  I copied and pasted part of the email here:

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, unless the beholder happens to be a star-nosed mole, whose highly sensitive nasal tentacles make it intolerant of scaly skin and shaggy mops. Make yourself beautiful in the non-eyes of an entire species with today's Groupon for Renew Beauty Med Spa, located in North Park Mall. For $139, choose among the following services (up to a $1,500 value):
&#8226;	face package (includes an IPL photofacial and microdermabrasion with five-star custom facial; a $750 value) 
&#8226;	skin package of six laser hair-removal treatments on one small area (a $1,500 value)
&#8226;	hair package with your choice of a Brazilian blowout or a haircut, color, and Kerastase deep-conditioning treatment (a $395 value)
&#8226;	smile package with one White Smile teeth whitening using blue light technology (a $600 value)


----------



## kiss_p

Pure Beauty in Tyson's Corner Mall, Tyson's Corner, VA has all Paula Dorf makeup and brushes for 75% off the original price.  They also have glominerals and essie products for 50% off the original price.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'm sure most of you know that if you are a Beauty Insider with Sephora, that you get a free gift for your Birthday..Mine is in a couple of weeks and they sent me an email to go pick it up..Here is my free BD gift from Sephora~*


----------



## ashdir103104

Are there any coupons for free shipping for head2toebeauty.com?


----------



## theglassfish

Got this in my mail box yesterday. Enjoy!

As a token of our appreciation this holiday season, we are pleased to offer our *Friends and Family discount from November 2nd - November 16th, 2010 *exclusively on clarins.com. 

Enjoy* 20% off and Free Shipping* on any clarins.com purchase by entering *CLARINSFF* in the promotion code box at Step 1 of checkout. 
Feel free to forward this to your friends and family!


----------



## much85

Never tried anything from them before. What's good from Clarins?


----------



## krazydaisy

I love their skincare products the most i would take advantage of the gift sets they have available that are better deals


----------



## chanelmeplease

I love the lotus face oil. I was taking acne medicine which made my face dry out in patches and I tried a ton of different creams that stung or made me break out, until my facialist told me to try the oil. At first I hated the idea of putting oil on my face but I was desperate and it was the best thing ever! No breakouts and no dry patches after a couple of days. I'm still using it even though I'm done with accutane, but only at night now.


----------



## xichic

I got an email from Sephora with the code: ONTHEGO - free beauty samples and clutch with any $25 order.   http://www.sephora.com/promo/ontheg...chlpg-he-h-&dicid=439386:18072190478:28870374


----------



## Cecilia2

If you are a fan of Lancome's skin care, Lord and Taylor has a great GWP right now.  Free shipping with any Lancome $50.00 purchase.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The body Shop:

The In-Store Joy Bag "Offer" entitles customers to 30% off any items that fit within the Joy Bag for Life purchased by the customer for $5. Each bag may only be filled one time with product; however, customers may purchase multiple bags. $2 from every purchase of the Joy Bag for Life will be contributed to our campaign partners. Products not eligible for purchase in connection with the Offer are pre-packaged gifts, gift cards, Love Your Body membership cards and charity items. The Offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts or coupons, with the exception of the Love Your Body Club discount. Limited quantities, while supplies last. Offer valid only November 11- 14, 2010. Offer is not applicable to prior purchases. Offer is only good in The Body Shop stores in US, Canada and Mexico. Offer not valid online.

The Online 30% Off "Offer" entitles customers to 30% off. Products not eligible for purchase in connection with the Offer are gift cards, pre-packaged gifts, Love Your Body membership cards and charity items. The Offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts or coupons, with the exception of the Love Your Body Club discount. Offer valid only November 11- 14, 2010. Offer is not applicable to prior purchases. Offer is only good at www.thebodyshop-usa.com. Offer not valid in-store.

http://www.thebodyshop-usa.com/special-offers?cm_re=Tyra_HolidayPh1-_-ShopArea-_-ShopNow
^Link above should fire off 30% seen on the online page.

KORRES:

http://www.korresusa.com/list/special-offers

They are doing "flash" offers since 11/4, each day it changes, so be sure to check up on it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

15% off your purchase with the code "THANKS" at Yes To!

http://cts.vresp.com/c/?YesToInc/7cb9205eec/5f698f5c86/2cbfaa6194

Offer ends 11/19/2010


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sale ends 11/17

Too Faced Friends and Family Event starts today! Enjoy 20% off your total purchase by visiting www.toofaced.com and using promo code 10GIFT.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://pages.exacttarget.com/page.a...61b01b0d7d2a090a76293c02d6009c33e8e9bed91c364

Sign up for Ulta's 25 days of exclusive offers!


----------



## alliemia

Estee lauder...gorgeous makeup set for $55 ($340 value) with any fragrance purchase. Also bloomies has a gift with purchase if you spend $39.50


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Bare Escentuals:

free mini Prime Time Eye Lid Primer w/ $50 purchase

IKTW-3MZZ-N479-EXI7, one time use only so whoever redeems this first.


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Philosophy

20% off, expires 11/19

kmqrb7641413, one time use only so whoever redeems this first.


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Korres

Buy 1 Quercetin & Oak product, get a free Sampler Travel Collection
code: RESET 1

Buy 2 Quercetin & Oak products, get a free Deluxe Travel Collection
code: RESET 2


----------



## Lilacgal

Stila

20% Off with code STILALOVE, and enjoy free shipping with any $50 purchase. http://www.stilacosmetics.com/


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Temptu deal (upgraded GC card only good till midnight tonight):
http://temptu.com/airbrush-makeup-s...f-get_flawless_results111510&utm_medium=email


----------



## TygerKitty

The zoya color lock promotion is still working... was supposed to end on Thursday or something...

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Zoya_Color_Lock_System.html

If you buy the mini set you get 2 free polishes

If you buy the larger set you get 6 free polishes

No promo code - just put the items in your cart and the polishes will show up free!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder has a Coach Signature Makeup bag filled with cosmetcs for $35 with any fragrance purchase (I couldn't resist!)


----------



## krazydaisy

urban decay has an exclusive cyber Monday deal for their eyeliners. too bad those liners don't work on me bc I'm sure Its a good deal


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Our Friends & Family sale ends TODAY! Stock up on all your Smashbox favorites and get 20% off your orderjust enter code FFSB20 at checkout.
Sale ends tonight at midnight. 

                                                                                 Not valid on Curtain Call sale items. Not valid with any other  offer, including Let's Do Lunch.

Garden Botanika
20% off one item (excludes gift sets)
http://www.gardenbotanika.com/home....10+November&utm_source=iPost&utm_medium=email

Barielle
Free shipping, one day only.

Aveda
CODE: UPICK5
*5 Free Samples with Free Organic Bag and Free Standard Shipping with  all orders $25. Offer ends on November 29, 2010 at 11:59 pm EST, or  while supplies last at aveda.com.  We reserve the right to substitute any free item with an item of equal  or greater value.  Offer available to U.S. residents only. Applicable  purchase amount does not include Shipping and Handling, Gift Wrap fees,  Sales Tax charges, or items noted as not eligible. To ensure best  availability, there is a limit of one to a customer. Offer may not be  applied to the purchase of Aveda Online eGift Cards. The value of eGift  Cards purchases are not used to determine promotional thresholds. Offer  cannot be applied to previously placed orders. Offer is not applicable  to pending purchases. Offer applies to authorized purchases only. Only  authorized orders will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to  cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of  offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system error or  unforeseen problems.             

            Please keep in mind: not all salons and spas carry all products. Availability of gift sets may vary by location.

Temptu:
11/29-12/4
25% off all your favorites
Code: FLAWLESS25


----------



## babyontheway

Sephora VIB:  Just received 20 gift card to be used toward purchase of 40 or more (in store or on line) 12/2/10


----------



## shopaholicious

Receive $25 off your purchase of $100 or more in stores or online - enter code 100288 at checkout. 

Plus, get FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $100.


----------



## shopaholicious

Dior.com is offering a collector's edition of history of CD with $250 purchase.

Offer code is BOOK2010

Valid through 12/5.

(Free shipping for orders over $50)


----------



## Tracy

Last 24 hours of the ButterLondon Friends and Family sale: 30% off with code FF2010


----------



## peach.

FREE Orly nail polish from Ulta with coupon: 
http://www.seventeen.com/fashion/blog/seventeen-orly-nail-polish-coupon
(Choose from Shine, Oh Cabana Boy, and It's Up to Blue)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Buy a color product, get the application tool free.

http://www.korresusa.com/list/special-offers

Code: Tools

Free ground shipping with purchase of a color product.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://www.barielle.com/?cc=20101202_a

10, 20 and 30% off purchases based on total value bought (100$ or more gets you the 30% off).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Does anyone know if Sephora will have a % off code before Christmas still, like they did last year?


----------



## chihiro

does anyone know when bobbi brown's friends and family is this year??


----------



## shopaholicious

chihiro said:


> does anyone know when bobbi brown's friends and family is this year??



I think it already passed.


----------



## shopaholicious

Spend $35, get free shipping.  Offer code TRIPLE35

Spend $50, get "3 skincare superstars" 7-day supply.
Offer code WRINKLESTARS - for adv night repair, perfectionist[CP+], time zone.
*OR*
Offer code YOUTHSTARS - for adv night repair, idealist, hydrationist.

Spend $75, get 10-day supply of MagnaScopic Mascara.  No code required.

*FINE PRINT*

* ALL OFFERS: Quantities are limited and all offers are subject to availability while supplies last. Only one sample offer may be applied to each order; sample offers may not be combined. To ensure best availability, there is a limit of one to a customer. Not all sample offers are available on orders being sent to Canada; contact Customer Service for details. All "Free Shipping" offers are for STANDARD SHIPPING only, unless otherwise specified, and do not apply to orders being sent to Canada. Applicable purchase amount does not include shipping, handling or sales tax charges; items noted as not eligible; or items that are not in stock at the time of purchase. Please note expiration dates where applicable. Offers expire at 11:59 PM Eastern Time on the stated expiration date, unless noted. Offers cannot be applied to previously placed orders. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel any promotion due to system error or unforeseen problems. We reserve the right to substitute any free item offered with an item of equal or greater value. Ongoing offers are subject to change without notice. Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## novella

The code is *1FFNF* at urbandecay.com


----------



## krazydaisy

UD always had 30% off and now it's only 25% off this year =[ but i can't complain







Philosophy has 3 16oz shower gels for $33 selected ones only


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://www.barielle.com/shades?cc=20101206_a

By 2, get one free of Barielle.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SMASHBOX:

FREE Waterproof Eye Shadow Palette ($40 value)!
We've put together this gift to thank you for being such valued insiders all year! Spend just $25, and enter code JUST4YOU at checkout.

Offer expires December 12, while supplies last. Not valid with any other offer, including Let's Do Lunch.


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Tarte has 40% off right now. I purchased the Royal Collection Limited-Edition Holiday Palette for $25.80!!


----------



## AbbytheBT

30% off all orders at Philosophy.com thru Dec. 13 with code HOLIDAYSPARKLE and free shipping over $50.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS.com has free 2 day shipping on any order. Ends Weds 12/15.


----------



## sweetart

40% off at http://www.theprimpingparleur.com/
code: 40off


----------



## it'sanaddiction

20% off cherryculture.com thru 12/20


----------



## Shmabby

Promo code HOLIDAY2010 for 25% off all orders at tocca.com


----------



## krazydaisy

mac reduced their tarten tale eye shadows to $14.50, original price was $19.50 http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/4043/12854/A-Tartan-Tale-Eye-Shadow/index.tmpl


----------



## fabchick1987

Lancome counter SA said that they are preordering for a special starting in february.  If you spend over 35 dollars you get a free pouch.  In that pouch are 3 different categories of products.  You can pick one product from each category.  So you get 3 products and a pouch.  Then if you spend over 85 dollars you can pick from 3 full size products for free!!! SA said she didnt know when it ended but she prob did lol!!!!!! So go preorder because she said that certain stores only get so many of the free full size products!!!


----------



## MrsPink82

3 Free Polishes at Zoya.com w/Promo FB2011


----------



## fabchick1987

fabchick1987 said:


> Lancome counter SA said that they are preordering for a special starting in february. If you spend over 35 dollars you get a free pouch. In that pouch are 3 different categories of products. You can pick one product from each category. So you get 3 products and a pouch. Then if you spend over 85 dollars you can pick from 3 full size products for free!!! SA said she didnt know when it ended but she prob did lol!!!!!! So go preorder because she said that certain stores only get so many of the free full size products!!!


 

It was at macys


----------



## daviseden

HSN has $20 off an order of $40 or more. Just enter 988048 in the coupon code box. I just used it to purchase a Nutra Sonic facial cleansing system!


----------



## nymifashion

I hope I'm posting this in the right place, if not mods please move it.

I was a Trade Secret yesterday and they are no longer carrying Alterna products so everything was 50-75% off, with most being 75%.  I left with the white truffle shampoo and conditioner, caviar leave in conditioner and a caviar styling product all for about $35 with tax.  Amazing deal, the shampoo alone is $30 regular price!


----------



## mysassygurl

Beautyticket.com is having an amazing sale on Smashbox cosmetics -- everything is up to 85% off and they have about 100 items on sale!


----------



## cristalena56

50% off Elf Brushes code *RTB* good until 1/17/11


----------



## neobaglover

20%  of at ulta - in-store and online until 1/29


----------



## cheetah_pita

Free gift set at Philosophy.com with any order over $65, expires 2/3
The gift set includes Purity, Hope in a Jar, When Hope is Not Enough, and the new Hope in a Tinted Moisturizer.  Code depends on which shade of tinted moisturizer you want:
Light- *hopetinted1*
Light to Medium- *hopetinted2*
Tan- *hopetinted3*
Deep- *hopetinted4*

and free shipping on all orders over $50! no code necessary.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Neimans beauty event is 2/24-3/5 in Hawaii.  Not sure what the bag is though.


----------



## lolitablue

NYX make up on sale through Hautelook!! Awesome prices on a lot of palettes!!!!


----------



## Samia

Estee Lauder Free Mascara with purchase, Code: SUMPTUOUS, valid until Feb 10 at http://www.esteelauder.com/

Here is the offer:
http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hB...email-_-February-_-02_08Favorites_EANB-_-view


----------



## am2022

any more beauty ticket coupons?
thanks!


----------



## cheetah_pita

Illamasqua is having a Valentine's Day sale! 20% off your entire purchase with the code 'VALENTINES20' valid until midnight on Tuesday (UK time), and free UK shipping if you spend more than £45.


----------



## cheetah_pita

Illamasqua is having a Valentine's Day sale! 20% off your entire purchase with the code 'VALENTINES20' valid until midnight on Tuesday (UK time), and free UK shipping if you spend more than £45.


----------



## xichic

does anyone know when Saks beauty event is? TIA!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

cheetah_pita said:


> Illamasqua is having a Valentine's Day sale! 20% off your entire purchase with the code 'VALENTINES20' valid until midnight on Tuesday (UK time), and free UK shipping if you spend more than £45.



Just got that mail as well. Ugh, I wish their international shipping fees weren't that high.


----------



## cheetah_pita

^^ I know... I've been waiting for an excuse to try their nail polishes, but I think I'll wait for the next Sephora F&F sale.


----------



## Lilacgal

Neiman Marcus Beauty Event online on Feb 21st.


----------



## babyontheway

^^any details yet on NM beauty event?  Minimum purchase/GWP?


----------



## kaeleigh

xichic said:


> does anyone know when Saks beauty event is? TIA!


 

TRUE COLORSThursday, February 17 through Saturday, February 26 Receive an exotic snakeskin-print tote, in your choice of turquoise or coral, filled with deluxe samples when you spend $100 in beauty, in-store or online.*
will receive a free snakeskin print tote (turquoise or coral, they will choose which color you receive on-line) filled with these samples (though samples may vary): Jimmy Choo fragrance, Narciso Eau de Musc, Love Chloe, Chantecaille Petales, Nars Makeup Cleansing Oil, Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara, La Prairie Cellular Eye Contour Cream, and Frederic Fekkai Salon Technician Trio pack, plus you will receive a coupon for $50 off any $275 sunglass purchase. There are several very nice bonuses during this event, from Bobbi Brown, Clarins, Dior, Estee Lauder, Guerlain, Kiehls, Laura Mercier, Nars, Trish McEvoy, YSL Beauty, and more, plus these gifts from Clinique and Lancome:

FYI Looks like On-line already started.

Any idea what the Chanel GWP will be?


----------



## Lilacgal

Neiman Marcus 2011 Beauty Event ~ 2/24 to 3/6. 

~~~ This is what I found online, and cannot comment on the reliability, since it is not officially announced as yet. On live chat with a Neiman Marcus associate, they were quite tight lipped about the GWPs. Thought I'd pass on what I found. 

Spend $100 in cosmetics or fragrance at Neimans between 2/24 and 3/6 and get a free tote with samples. Pre-order your items at the Spring Preview party on Wednesday evening, February 16th, and youll get extra little sample somethins from Dior. Plus, you can spend and get any of the Gifts with Purchase from your favorite beauty brands in the list below:

ACQUA DI PARMA
Colonia Intenza 5-ml mini, 20-ml shower gel & shampoo, 5ml aftershave balm; $100.00 minimum purchase.

AMORE PACIFIC
Bio Enzyme Refining Complex, 5ml, Treatment Cleansing Foam, 30ml , MB Skin Energy, 30ml, Contour Lift EX Eye Crème, 8ml, Treatment Enzyme Peel, 7g; $250.00 minimum purchase.

ANTHOUSA
1.9 oz ambiance votive candle; $50.00 minimum purchase.

BLISS
1oz fabulous foaming face wash, 10ml 302 energizing cream, 5ml steep clean mask dual packette; $75.00 minimum purchase.

BOBBI BROWN
2 Mini Palettes: Velvet Plum Eye Palette w/Mini Eye Shadow Brush(Ivory ES, Woodrose ES, Champagne Quartz MES, Velvet Plum MES, Smoke ES), Pretty Pink Lip Palette w/Mini Lip Brush (Blondie Pink LC, Pink LC, Uber Beige LC, Pretty Pink MLC, Ruby MLC); $150.00 minimum purchase.

CARTIER
Duo with 1.6 Soft Body Milk and 1.6 Smooth Shower Gel or Duo with 1.0 fl oz moisturizing emulsion and 1.0 fl oz all over shower gel; $125.00 minimum purchase.

CHANEL
Chanel logo shopping bag, Mini Rouge Allure Gloss, Fatale, Sublimage Eye Tube, CCM Body Lotion Tube; $200.00 minimum purchase.

CHANTECAILLE
Biodynamic Lifting Neck Cream, 10ml, Fruit and Flower Acids Mask, 8ml Rice and Greanium, Foaming Cleanser, 8ml, Flower Harmonizing Cream, 8ml Petales V.O.C.; $150.00 minimum purchase.

CLÉ DE PEAU BEAUTÉ
La Crème, 2ml , Cleansing Foam, 20ml , Eye Contour Essence Dark Circles, 5ml, Mini Mascara; $300.00 minimum purchase.

CLINIQUE
All About Eyes Serum De-Puffing Eye Massage, .17oz, Repairwear Laser Focus Wrinkle & UV, Damage Corrector, .5 oz, Compact Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo in Rose Wine, Soft-Pressed Powder Blusher in Pink Blush, Lash Doubling Mascara in Black, .14oz, Different Lipstick in Think Bronze, .14oz; $65.00 minimum purchase.

DIOR
Mini High Shine Catwalk Pink 680, Maximizer Mini, Mini 5 Colour Eyeshadow Petal Shine, LDV Crème tube; $150.00 minimum purchase.

DONNA KARAN
Cashmere Mist TRAVEL Candle; any Donna Karan Cashmere Mist purchase of $60.00 or more.

ESTÉE LAUDER
Sumptuous Mascara - Black full size; $100.00 minimum purchase.

FEKKAI
1.5 oz Sheer Hold hairspray; 2 item purchase.

FRESH
35g Brown Sugar Body Polish and Soy Face Trio; $100.00 minimum purchase.

GIORGIO ARMANI
Full size Lip Shimmer, 5mL Fluid Master Primer deluxe, 5mL Fluid Sheer #2, 1mL deluxe Regenessence Eye sachet, 1 mL deluxe Regenessence Cream sachet, 3mL Regenessence Serum Concentrate 3mL deluxe, 5mL Luminous Silk Foundation #5.5 deluxe, Acqua di Gioa VOC; $150.00 minimum purchase.

GUCCI
Choice of Portable Spray 7.4ml or Body Lotion, $95.00 minimum purchase.

GUERLAIN
Orchidee Imperiale Cream 7ml, Orchidee Imperiale Serum 5ml, Orchidee Imperiale, Mask 3ml, Orchidee Imperial Eye & Lip 2ml; $172.00 minimum purchase.

HERMES
CHOICE OF: Body Lotion 40ml Eau des Merveilles, 24Faubourg nomad spray 15ml, Voyage DHermes Eau de Toilette deluxe replica - with box, Terre DHermes EDT Replica 12.5ml, Jardin Sur le Nil 15ml with any small spray purchase.

JO MALONE
Orange Blossom Cologne and Grapefruit Cologne 9ml; $150.00 minimum purchase.

KATE SOMERVILLE
SPF 55 Serum 2oz. (full size); $200.00 minimum purchase.

KIEHLS SINCE 1851
Double strength filler, midnight recovery concentrate 4mL , Crème de Corps Whipped Dlx, Super Fluid Uv Dlx, CRYSTE MARINE ULTRA RICHE DLX; $85.00 minimum purchase.

LA MER
Crème de la Mer, 0.24 oz , The Eye Balm Intense, 0.1 oz , The Regenerating Serum, 0.17 oz; $300.00 minimum purchase.

LANCÔME PARIS
Full Size Le Lipstique in Mauvelle, Color Design Eyeshadow Quad in cool colors, Full Size Laboslu Rouge Lipstick in Perfect Fig, Absolue Ultimate BX Serum 0.5 oz, Definicils Precious Cells Deluxe, Sample Absolue Premium BX in 0.5 oz jar, Customized Deluxe Foundation Sample Absolue Premium BX in 0.5 oz jar; $85.00 minimum purchase.

LA PRAIRIE
Cellular Radiance Emulsion SPF 30, 5ml, Cellular Cleansing Water Eyes Face, 60ml ; $300.00 minimum purchase.

LAURA MERCIER
Full size Long Lash Mascara, .37oz/10.6g, Mini Nude Tinted Moisturizer, .5oz, Mini Smooth Focus Loose Powder, .036oz/1g, Mini Fan Brush, Deluxe Almond Coconut Scrub, 2.0oz; $125.00 minimum purchase.

NATURA BISSÉ
Intensive Tolerance Booster .8oz, Tolerance Recovery Cream .5oz, SPF 30 Daily Defense Oil Free Fluid 1.0 oz, Bonus Presell - Diamond Body 1.0 oz tube; $300.00 minimum purchase.

ORLANE, PARIS
Hydrating Serum,0.17 oz , Anti-Fatigue Night Cream,0.25 oz , Bio Mimic Mask, 0.11 oz , Hand Cream, 0.23 oz; $300.00 minimum purchase.

QUELQUES FLEURS
Quelques Fleurs 1.67oz Lotion, $150.00 minimum purchase.

RÉVIVE
Premium sample Tonique Preparitif, 2.0oz/6ml, Premium sample Cleanser Crème luxe, 2.0oz/6ml Premium sample Intensite Volumizing serum, .2oz/6ml; $300.00 minimum purchase.

SISLEY-PARIS
Lyslait 30ml, Tonique aux Fleurs 30ml, Baume Efficace tube 5g , ADAY 15ml , Sisleÿa Concentré Eclat tube 3ml sous étui , Phyto-Teint Eclat n°3 sachet , Confort Extrême mains sachet 4ml , Confort Extrême corps 15ml , Crème Parfumée SDL 8ml; $350.00 minimum purchase.

TRISH MCEVOY
Gentle Cleansing Wash .5 oz, Even Skin Beta Hydroxy Pads 5 packettes, Beauty Booster Serum 2 ml, Beauty Booster Cream .5 oz, Trish Logo Headband; $125.00 minimum purchase.

YSL SKINCARE
TM Eye Contour, 3ml, YSL Mascara Noir Radical Sample w/Card, Mini Rouge Pur Shine #8
Opium VOC; $150.00 minimum purchase

Source: http://www.scoopcharlotte.com/2011/02/10/the-spring-beauty-event-from-neiman-marcus/


----------



## cheetah_pita

From Temptalia:

Spend $35 on Lancome.com, enter code XOXO and get three full-size lipsticks free! Offer valid today (2/15) and tomorrow (2/16, until 11:59am EST.).

I heard it was for any three you wanted, but when you use the code, these are the ones that are added to your cart: Backstage Beauty, Fashion Icon, Natural Beauty.


----------



## babymelsmom

$25 off purchase of $100 or more
Code = BHPRES
offer expires 2/28/11


----------



## nhung

Rock and Republic Beauty is on Hautelook today.  There are many choices of eyeshadow, lip gloss, pressed powder and brushes.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Does anybody know when NARS have sales??


----------



## Tobins

folica.com and beautyticket.com both are offering free Allure subscriptions


----------



## lyse

http://www2.thebay.com/artofbeauty/en/index.html

Here is the link to the online catalog. Near the end is a printable coupon.


----------



## d-girl1011

thanks so much!


----------



## alice87

does anyone know Clinique gift with purchase time for Nordstrom and Macy?


----------



## titania029

Macy's will start on April 4th, according to this gift with purchase blog that I read.  Nordstrom is in May, no exact dates yet.  Clinique GWP for Saks starts tomorrow.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Free standard Shipping with 25$ plus order!
Garden Botanika

Must use this link:
http://email.gardenbotanika.com/rd/9z1z2jvt7tu8e5prra2eeidaflou8nb281id4q7oo80


----------



## bunnymasseuse

20% off SmashBox at beautyticket.com


----------



## bluejinx

BERGDORF GOODMANBEAUTY GIFT CARD EVENT!
WEDNESDAY, APRIL 6THSUNDAY, APRIL 10TH, 2011.

Spend Receive
$150$499 $25 Gift Card
$500$999 $100 Gift Card
$1,000+ $250 Gift Card


----------



## babymelsmom

NM Butterfly Event
Applies to Skincare & Makeup Too
www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## laureenthemean

60% off plus free shipping at pixibeauty.com with code ALLURE.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Korres.com

Abyssinia Color 7$ each, normally 20$
Offer is valid Thursday, April 14, 2011 through Friday, April 15th midnight PST (3:00am EST 4/16/2011). Offer is available for a limited time only, while supplies last. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Special price not valid on previous or future orders. Price valid only on promoted product(s) Abyssinia Oil Mascara in Plum & Cobalt Blue. No promotion code required.

http://www.korresusa.com/product/7006/mascara-colored/color/category/eyes


----------



## Tracy

tarte.com   30% off through 5/30/11
code: luckybreaks1


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Aveda.com

Weekend Exclusive!
Enjoy FREE SHIPPING plus FREE Smooth Infusion&#8482; Sample Trio
with all orders over $30. Simply enter offer code SMOOTHWKND at checkout.*
Ends Sunday 4/17. 

*Three Free Samples plus Free Standard Shipping with all orders $30. Offer ends on April 17, 2011 at 11:59 pm EST, or while supplies last at aveda.com. We reserve the right to substitute any free item with an item of equal or greater value. Offer available to U.S. residents only. Applicable purchase amount does not include Shipping and Handling, Gift Wrap fees, Sales Tax charges, or items noted as not eligible. Offer may not be applied to the purchase of Aveda Online eGift Cards. The value of eGift Cards purchases are not used to determine promotional thresholds. Offer cannot be applied to previously placed orders. Offer is not applicable to pending purchases. Offer applies to authorized purchases only. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped. Please note: We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offers and to modify or cancel promotions due to system error or unforeseen problems.


----------



## babymelsmom

*THE SCENT EVENT
Saturday, April 30-Sunday, May 8*

Receive an exclusive tote with fragrance samples when you spend $85 or more on fragrances or cosmetics in stores or online during this eventI 

Valid at Neiman Marcus stores April 30-May 8 or NeimanMarcus.com April 29-May 9, 2011


----------



## babymelsmom

Receive $25 Off and Free Shipping when you spend $100 or more

Enter promo code SPRINGGIFT at checkout

Expires 5/4/2011

www.perriconemd.com


----------



## bluelyme

choose your free sample duo, free shipping with $35 at esteelauder.com ends today


----------



## penelope tree

Not sure if this is the right place, but glamour mag in the UK are giving out free benefit products with the magazine next month! They are not full size but the mag is only £2.


----------



## penelope tree

You can also get three free gifts from the body shop (a mini shower gel, a full size lotion with the pump and a full size body butter) plus free delivery and 25% off. Pm me if you want the details as I don't have them to hand.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Check your local Nordstrom Rack, I've seen some of the Masquerade items from Smashbox line from holidays finally show up at NR discounted.  Even saw some bottles of the Katy Perry line of polish there too, but not discounted and at regular price (including black shatter!).


----------



## jpgoeth

20% off $100 or more at kerastase!

http://kerastasemail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=93363;266455;1329319541;3;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox F&F Sale!


----------



## kiss_p

Saks.com has a good deal on clarins - spend $75 on clarins products and use the below codes for free gifts:

clarins9a - restorative gift
clarins9b - extra firming gift
clarins9c - anti-aging gift
clarins9d - mutli-active gift

The codes can be stacked.  Check under Special Offers in the Beauty and Fragrance section for more details.


----------



## Rondafaye

Rock & Republic is on Hautelook.com today, with lip gloss at $7.80 and eye shadows for $8.40. There are also makeup brushes and a couple of shades of luminizer.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

We are Moving!
Rescue Beauty Lounge

help us move light
ALL BODY PRODUCTS ONLY 50% OFF!
V.I.P. 6 HOUR SALE! JUNE 17TH 3PM-9PM EST.
USE Coupon code: GOODBYEBB
*Better stock up, this is the last offer for the body products forever.....*
All sale items are final.


----------



## Bluejay

$10 off when you spend $40 at Beauty.com

8g5aa4ac0968a1

Code is one time use only and expires 6/30/11.  I've already used one of these otherwise I would order more NARS .

Beauty.com also has free shipping with orders of $25 or more.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Necromancer

For Australians only:
Target has 40% off Loreal products.


----------



## shopaholic59

Today only Plum District has a $50 Folica.com gift certificate for $25
Use code inwithnew and get 20% off.  Limit one per person.  Free shipping on orders over $50

http://www.plumdistrict.com/three_for_free/35d9272b13/click


----------



## jpgoeth

^I feel like lots of people have had trouble with folica.com.  Counterfeit products, etc.  Can anyone comment?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://temptu.com/offers

Temptu offers for August.  Also looks like free shipping all month.


----------



## penelope tree

The entire Famous line is half price in Superdrug - not sure how long its been like this or if they are getting rid of it, but I have found the quality to be really good for the cost (I don't think they sell it online).


----------



## devoted7

Ulta has philosophy purity wipes for 12$ a pack...only today. They burnt my face and eyes but for those who tried and liked it. I thought I'd post.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Check your local Tuesday Morning, mine had Stilla box sets with a travel zip around case with makeup and portable speakers in the travel case.  35$


----------



## NoSnowHere

Oops duplicate post.


----------



## saban

Might be worth it to check your local Walgreens if you use Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara.  It was on clearance for about $4.  Don't know if they're discontinuing it.


----------



## Tracy

Missha US http://www.misshaus.com/pageControl.php?page=index  Friends and Family sale ends tomorrow, everything is 30% off.  
If you sign up for their newsletter/register you get a free gift w/ your first purchase.  I just placed my first order and got a full size BB cream for free!


----------



## Tracy

Right now: sephora.com has  Fusion Beauty on mega SALE! Run!


----------



## creditcardfire

I just placed an order with zuneta.com - all Rouge Bunny Rouge products - and they included a free Rouge Bunny Rouge full size mascara in Untamed Sable - this is probably for oders on this brand that go over a certain amount (I think they included it when my order went over 25 or 30 pounds, it was a low figure). Hope someone can use this.


----------



## kac2288

On Sephora.com right now, you can get NARS nail lacquers in Pokerface and Bad Influence for $8.00 each!


----------



## chinableu

*Lime Crime Cosmetics *Lip & Eye 20% off through 10/23.  No code needed.

http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/

Never ordered from them but they have some fun colors.


----------



## gidramom

Clinique online exclusive "Create your 7-piece gift" free with any $21.5 purchase.
I like this because I can pick color that would match my skin color.

1. Quickliner for Eyes
2. Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo Mini
3. Powder Makeup
4. Mascara Mini
5. Different Lipstick Mini
6. Moisture Surge Mini
7. Cosmetics Bag

Also free shipping for any $50 purchase.

http://www.clinique.com/index.tmpl


----------



## kac2288

Another NARS + Sephora markdown! Two of the eyeshadow duos are marked down to $10 each - Bysance and Island Fever.


----------



## lilx8n6el

Katie B Cosmetics Discount special!

If anyone loves Katie B products (she is a huge makeup artist on the West Coast), she is having a special 20% off discount to celebrate the anniversary of her cosmetics site katiebcosmetics.com.  Discount is good til this Sunday!

Discount code is "anniversary".  Happy shopping!


----------



## kac2288

Nordstroms is having a buy 2, get 1 free mascara sale for today (November 5th) only. Both in stores and online.


----------



## theglassfish

20% off all products thru 11/25/2011. Code:CLARINSFF


----------



## shopaholicious

Online coupon code: GLISTEN20

Fine print:

20% off discount valid 12:00AM EST on November 28, 2011 through 11:59PM EST December 2, 2011.

Offer not valid on Holiday Sets, Gift Cards and Beauty Sensation.

Free standard shipping valid with any order through 11:59PM EST December 25, 2011.


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Hey guys, you can get a 40.00 giftcard for 20.00 for bloom.com  at living social.  They have tons of great highend beauty and skincare products as well as medium and low end products! 

Also, shipping is included. I might have to purchase some back up beauty blender sponges as gifts! 

x


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Korres.com
Free overnight if purchased by midnight using FREEOVN and over 50$

Aveda.com
Enjoy FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING plus surprise sample trio
(and free makeup bag) with all orders over $40.**  No code needed for free shipping.
(this expires in minutes, has to be bought by noon EST)

Smashbox.com
QUICKSHIP gets you free shipping if over 50$ and it will be shipped overnight if posted by 6pm EST


----------



## Hemlock

I'm not going to use this...
BBPCNKCZ

10% off $75 plus free shipping. One use only. Hope this can help someone.


----------



## kiss_p

urbandecay.com- Book of Shadows IV is on sale for $44, use code myglam11 for $15 off, brings it down to $29.  Not sure when code expires, though.  Free shipping with over $35 purchase.


----------



## dee-dee

Lord & Taylor has a GWP with any $35 Estee Lauder purchase.  The gifts are pretty nice too.  I got backups of two of my favorite EL products plus a really pretty lipstick and mascara and the bag is super cute.  Both in store and online.


----------



## DimePoNaDime

50%  off of NYX cosmetics. Just like NYX cosmetics on FB and shop out of their FB fan store. Free shipping with a $25 purchase! Happy Shopping! xoxo


----------



## Fee4zy

Bdbikifbnkmuhchhgjgdccfh


----------



## Fee4zy

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> Bdbikifbnkmuhchhgjgdccfh



Sorry, my girls got on my IPad when I was away.


----------



## All About LV

20% off any $50 order at butterlondon.com
now thru 1/30  SS12TRENDS


----------



## cgal

115 dollar gift with purchase of 42.50 at estee lauder online
not sure about expiration date, just got email this morning Jan 30


----------



## KimmyAnne

Lancome at Macy's free GWP started today... in store and online.  It's another your choice type gift with a $35 purchase.  The new Doll Lashes and Visionaire is inlcuded in the gift.


----------



## ciaobella9821

I dont know if this has already been posted, but Urban Decay has some pretty good deals on Hautelook today.  I just picked up the Ink for Eyes for only 2 dollars because I had a 10 dollar credit, but they have those for 7 dollars each, potion primers for 9, the book of shadows for 29, and some other good deals =)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some Laura Mercier lipglosses have been showing up in spurts at Tuesday Morning stores.


----------



## Tracy

sheaterraorganics.com 
Save 30% off on your favorite
Shea Terra Organics products!
Shop online and save 30% on all Shea Terra Organics products. But hurry, offer ends Feb.  23, 2012. Use code feb2012 (must use
lower case letters only) upon checkout.

Really great company!  I got a 2oz pure Argan oil for under $24.


----------



## kiss_p

This is posted in the Deals & Steals forum, but I wanted to mention it here, too. http://www.giftinggrace.com/  has 50% off with code 'febfamily'.  They have some items from Philosophy, Stila, Cargo, Lorac, and Debrah Lippmann.  They also have some fragrance gift sets, too.

Link to original post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/50-off-bags-makeup-perfume-high-end-brands-731736.html


----------



## yakusoku.af

I got this email this morning:

An exclusive offer for Scrangie and Illamasqua fans

We hope you were lucky in the recent Scrangie & Illamasqua competition. Even if you weren&#8217;t &#8211; here&#8217;s your chance to be! We&#8217;re offering you 20% off the full Illamasqua range, just to say thank you for entering.

This is the perfect opportunity to purchase all the products you need to create the infamous Sophie-I look&#8211; based on the traditional smoky eye, but with a distinct Illamasqua twist. Why not watch the how-to film or purchase the products you need now on our Sophie-I page?

We named the look in honour of The Sophie Lancaster Foundation, a charity Illamasqua champions. You can learn about the Foundation's work and how you can support them here.

Claim your 20% discount & express your alter ego in style

To get your 20% discount, simply enter promotion code &#8216;SCRANGIE20&#8217; at the basket page before midnight GMT Sunday 19th February.


----------



## niclo

I got an email yesterday from Saks, spend $125, and get a sample filled metallic tote. Free shipping
Use Code TROPICA for Navy Tote
Use Code TROPICB for Orange Tote

Sample are from the brands: "Frederic Fekkai, Chloé, Cartier, Kiehl's and more. Plus a certificate for $50 off a future sunglasses purchase of $250***." Anyone know what the specific sample goodies included are? 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Saks+Fifth+Avenue&N=306570416&bmUID=jmcZD5J

Additional Saks Beauty Gifts with Purchase Promotions available:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Beau...=nicadele@gmail.com&site_refer=EML4804DALYBTY


----------



## Skye00

It looks like Ulta has a great promo online!

Free shipping with a $25 purchase, plus other goodies. If you buy $17.50 in their products, you get a free makeup set!

There's also a coupon for 3.50 off of 10.00 and 10.00 off of 60.00, but I'm not sure you can combine that online.


----------



## Shugarplum

Victoria's Secret
Don't forget to create a new account on Victorias Secret.com BY MIDNIGHT (EST) TONIGHT to get free shipping on your next order (3/1-3/8). Of course, if you register after the deadline, you'll still be able to save your shopping bag, create wish lists & enjoy all the other account benefits. http://s.victoria.com/UC2


----------



## cgal

Both Shiseido.com and nordstrom.com are offering gifts with purchase-3 piece skincare samples, targetted serum, and makeup pouch when you buy two skincare products. 

http://www.shiseido.com/special-offers/special-offers,default,pg.html from shiseido
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/womens-shiseido?campaign=splashmain1 from nordstrom


----------



## Shugarplum

http://www.mysavings.com/free-samples/Sephora/26241/


----------



## KimmyAnne

Today started 21 Days of Beauty at Ulta and online.  Today's deal is Too Faced Naked Eye Palette for $20 (Reg. $36).

http://www.ulta.com/21daysofbeauty/calendar.html

I'm excited for tomorrow when it's BOGO Free on Stila Smudgesticks.


----------



## laureenthemean

FIVE free lipsticks w/ $35 purchase on lancome-usa.com! Code is MYPTSBDAYMAR. The lipsticks are Color Design Lipstick in Love It, Groupie, Ooh La La!, Designer Bloom, and Glitz and Glam. Free shipping on orders of $50+.


----------



## Brennamom

laureenthemean said:


> FIVE free lipsticks w/ $35 purchase on lancome-usa.com! Code is MYPTSBDAYMAR. The lipsticks are Color Design Lipstick in Love It, Groupie, Ooh La La!, Designer Bloom, and Glitz and Glam. Free shipping on orders of $50+.


 
Are they full size or miniature?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Brennamom said:


> Are they full size or miniature?  Thanks!



Full size! Offer good until March 28.


----------



## Brennamom

laureenthemean said:


> Full size! Offer good until March 28.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

laureenthemean said:


> FIVE free lipsticks w/ $35 purchase on lancome-usa.com! Code is MYPTSBDAYMAR. The lipsticks are Color Design Lipstick in Love It, Groupie, Ooh La La!, Designer Bloom, and Glitz and Glam. Free shipping on orders of $50+.



Thank you!!! I just ordered mine. :kiss:


----------



## whatscute

laureenthemean said:


> FIVE free lipsticks w/ $35 purchase on lancome-usa.com! Code is MYPTSBDAYMAR. The lipsticks are Color Design Lipstick in Love It, Groupie, Ooh La La!, Designer Bloom, and Glitz and Glam. Free shipping on orders of $50+.



thanks!


----------



## Brennamom

laureenthemean said:


> FIVE free lipsticks w/ $35 purchase on lancome-usa.com! Code is MYPTSBDAYMAR. The lipsticks are Color Design Lipstick in Love It, Groupie, Ooh La La!, Designer Bloom, and Glitz and Glam. Free shipping on orders of $50+.


 
There is FREE shipping on everything till the 21st!  Even better!

PS: Check out the discontinued items (link at bottom of page) for past faves.  Just make sure you can add to the cart, in spite of the number availability...


----------



## qudz104

Request a free LeBlanc Skincare 4 piece sample from Chanel. Samples are only available until March 25th or while supplies last!!!!

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2


----------



## mspera

qudz104 said:


> Request a free LeBlanc Skincare 4 piece sample from Chanel. Samples are only available until March 25th or while supplies last!!!!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2



Thank you!  I just requested mine!


----------



## spaceprincess

qudz104 said:
			
		

> Request a free LeBlanc Skincare 4 piece sample from Chanel. Samples are only available until March 25th or while supplies last!!!!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2



Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## KimmyAnne

qudz104 said:


> Request a free LeBlanc Skincare 4 piece sample from Chanel. Samples are only available until March 25th or while supplies last!!!!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2



Yay - thanks!


----------



## Shugarplum

Sephoras Beauty Insider Chic Week event is happening now! This Week Only: Beauty Insiders Get 15% Off! Use Code: CHIC now through April 5th.


----------



## niclo

Hmmm, not for my online order...  It says "Sorry, the promotion you have entered has not yet started. Please remove the code and proceed to Checkout."



Shugarplum said:


> Sephoras Beauty Insider Chic Week event is happening now! This Week Only: Beauty Insiders Get 15% Off! Use Code: CHIC now through April 5th.


----------



## winniejo

niclo said:
			
		

> Hmmm, not for my online order...  It says "Sorry, the promotion you have entered has not yet started. Please remove the code and proceed to Checkout."



The Sephora sale started yesterday for VIBs. It starts today for beauty insiders, code CHICBI or  CHICVIB.  
VIBs & Beauty Insiders received postcards to shop in stores as well.


----------



## BougieBoo

Clinique Bonus Time at Macy's--in store and online with $23.50 purchase! On now, "while supplies last"!!


----------



## Shugarplum

Target Spring Beauty Bag Giveaway

www.Target.com


----------



## love111406

40% off NYX,REVLON,AND PHYSICIAN FORMULA

Just got some things at ulta and thought maybe at least one of you would like to be informed of the sale.


----------



## fabchick1987

Does anyone know when the next Ulta Friend & Family is?  The gal at the benefit brow bar yesterday said around April 14th but wouldn't tell me how to get it?


----------



## KimmyAnne

fabchick1987 said:


> Does anyone know when the next Ulta Friend & Family is?  The gal at the benefit brow bar yesterday said around April 14th but wouldn't tell me how to get it?




I don't think it's necessarily F&F, but Ulta has the 20% off code online (excludes Prestige) and some people have received the mailer for 20% off as well.


----------



## fabchick1987

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I don't think it's necessarily F&F, but Ulta has the 20% off code online (excludes Prestige) and some people have received the mailer for 20% off as well.



Do you know if it excludes benefit?


----------



## fabchick1987

Is there a coupon out for Ulta that has zero exclusions with it?  I can't seem to find it anywhere. The lady at the benefit Brow Bar said there's one out. If anyone has it let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## winniejo

Shugarplum said:


> Target Spring Beauty Bag Giveaway
> 
> www.Target.com



I was too late, gone already.


----------



## Shugarplum

40 worth of Mani Pedi products for just 1 Penny!

Read more: http://gimmiefreebies.com/40-mani-pedi-kit/#ixzz1rtbhyjV4


----------



## winniejo

fabchick1987 said:


> Is there a coupon out for Ulta that has zero exclusions with it? I can't seem to find it anywhere. The lady at the benefit Brow Bar said there's one out. If anyone has it let me know!!!!!!!


 
I've never seen it online.  I have only received it as a postcard, once or twice a year.


----------



## winniejo

www.bosciaskincare.com 
Use code Mom2012 for free Soothing Cleansing Cream and pack of lavendar blotting linens with any $40 purchase.


----------



## merekat703

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Big Lots has Philosophy make up for $3.00.


----------



## whatscute

Lancome FF 

code: friends


----------



## KimmyAnne

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/landing/la...D=406350936&CCID=ET_wk1512_Sat_WP_TDotcom_TN_

Free sample bag with $35 purchase at Ulta.com


----------



## BougieBoo

Back again! Clinique bonus online at Clinique.com $23.50 purchase. The bag is cute and the extras are nice too! I love gift time!


----------



## chinableu

Bond no 9 fragrance event at Saks starting May 24-June 2.

Buy 2 products and get a free large bottle of fragrance.

It's a refill event but my store (Phoenix) doesn't offer refills.  

LOL!

Just my luck.  I was actually shopping around for atomizers in hopes of going nuts in having them filled.  Thankfully, I called first.  

I would have looked like a nut job lining up my empty bottles on the counter waiting for them to be filled.

:giggles:


----------



## niclo

20% off of everything at fragrancenet.com from their already low prices.  When you sign up for their emails or use code GTM2P.  It says designers exclusions apply, but I was able to get the discount for Prada and Gucci fragrances.  Usually the highest I've seen their discounts go is 10% or 15% so this is pretty good and they never add sales tax for California orders.  

Funny, I just ordered a Bond No. 9 fragrance yesterday because they never seem to go on sale anywhere else, and now I see chinableu's post re the Bond no 9 Saks event above. LOL


----------



## shibumiflowers

lol @ chinableu, I would have done the same thing. I wish tpf would have a separate subforum for fragrance.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

merekat703 said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Big Lots has Philosophy make up for $3.00.


Which makeup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lydlady

merekat703 said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Big Lots has Philosophy make up for $3.00.



I wish I had seen this earlier.  I checked three Big Lots today and they were pretty much wiped out.


----------



## chinableu

shibumiflowers said:


> lol @ chinableu, I would have done the same thing. *I wish tpf would have a separate subforum for fragrance*.



That would be AWESOME!


----------



## merekat703

bunnymasseuse said:


> Which makeup if you don't mind me asking?


 Eyeshadow palettes, blush, highlighter, bronzer, lipgloss and illuminator.


----------



## KimmyAnne

In store and online, Buy and 2 mascaras, get 1 Free at Nordstroms.  Online use these codes to get one of these mascaras free (I'm not sure if in store these are your only choices  for you free mascara or if you can choose any mascara).

Bobbi Brown Everything Mascara Code BOBBI
Chanel Inimitable Mascara Multi Dimension Code CHANEL
Lancome Definicils Code LANCOME
Mac Opulash Code MAC
Dior Diorshow Code DIOR
Trish McEvoy Lashcurling Mascara Code TRISH
Yves Saint Laurent Volume Effect Cils Mascara Code YSL
Clinique High Impact Mascara COde ClLINIQUe
Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme Code LAUDER


----------



## Samia

For the girls/ladies in Dubai
http://www.motivateweb.com/mailers/bloomingdalesmay29/default.htm


----------



## Tracy

10% off at sephora.com today only with code THRILL


----------



## amber324

Tracy said:


> 10% off at sephora.com today only with code THRILL


 

Thank you for Sharing!!


----------



## Samia

Anyone seen any offers on Clinique online?


----------



## Samia

Free lip Gloss with purchase from Bobbi Brown website, I will not be using this 
*Code: BDAY612*
http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com


----------



## exotikittenx

YSL beauty  20% off $75 or more with code yslfriends
That includes free shipping.  Ends June 27.


----------



## Tracy

Giorgio Armani beauty F&F sale: http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/

 Take 20% off + get free shipping on all orders of $75+ | code: GAFAMILY3 through June 30.


----------



## KimmyAnne

Free mini BB Everything Mascara & Crystal Lipgloss with a $75 BB purchase from Nordies online.


----------



## niclo

*TARTECOSMETICS.COM 
Enjoy 30% Off &#8211; Friends & Family starts NOW*
*sale items not included*

CODE: *FFAUG* at checkout
Order over $40 will include free shipping

Valid thru August 6, 2012


----------



## niclo

*Nordstrom Spend $125 in beauty/fragrance, receive Gift with Purchase:*
Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (0.5 oz.)
bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 oz.)
Elie Saab Le Parfum Eau de Parfum (0.03 oz.)
SOMEDAY by JUSTIN BIEBER Eau de Parfum (0.05 oz.)
Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey Pour Homme Sport Eau de Toilette
(0.03 oz.)
Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey Florale Eau de Toilette (0.03 oz.)
AHAVA Deadsea Water Mineral Hand Cream (0.68 oz.)
Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser (0.17 oz.)
philosophy amazing grace fragrance (0.04 oz.)
Kate Somerville Daily Deflector Moisturizer Broad Spectrum
Anti-Aging Sunscreen SPF 20 (0.25 oz.)
John Varvatos Eau de Toilette (0.04 oz.)
Red Faux-Crocodile Cosmetics Case

*Spend an additional $25 and get more gift&#8212;over $120
combined value*
Trish McEvoy Eye Base Essentials Brightening Eyeshadow
Primer in Sheer Gold (0.025 oz.)
Trish McEvoy Shimmer Powder Bronzer Refill Compact (0.14
oz.)
Trish McEvoy High Volume Mascara (0.1 oz.)


----------



## maryjoee1

There is a Groupon deal for the ProSonic facial cleansing system that runs until Sunday midnight for $65 (it was $204). It's similar to Clarisonic. It says it helps exfoliate and rejuvenate the skin while removing make up & oils and also helps reduce the appearance of fine lines.


----------



## maryjoee1

For those of you interested, there is a Groupon for a derma roller and collagen cream set for $29 (a $146 value) that supposedly helps reduce the appearance of wrinkles, scars, large pores, and helps the skin absorb serums better.


----------



## exotikittenx

Bloomingdales is having a friends and family 20% sale, code FANDF.


----------



## bossalover

I got this bag and samples from Sak's beauty event  I was expecting it to be cheaper looking but it looks like this is something I can actually use!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bath & Body Works free body care item with a purchase of $10 or more value up to $13 on-line code# F126437


----------



## Tracy

40% off all  makeup at drugstore.com  use code MAKEUP40  ends 10/20/12


----------



## hippychick11

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/

15% of with code EXCLUSIVE and free shipping with $50 
(not valid on fragrance or skincare)


----------



## pinkfeet

CVS is having 25% off beauty and with code exclusive25 it gets you another 25% off. 

I bought some fragrance -- like I needed any after the Sephora VIB but at those prices ..it came to 50- 68% off retail. Can't pass that up!


----------



## deb118

Smashbox is offering 25% off when you spend $50 or more during its Friends and Family Sale. Just use the coupon code FRIENDS2012 at checkout to receive great savings. Plus, shipping is free and you get to select a gift from a variety of free samples! Hurry, this offer expires 11/26.


----------



## chinableu

Nordies Cyber Monday beauty deals

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-cyber-monday-deals?cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=3&cm_ite=10042168&siteId=bYaPaZj7JNI-szupNvAYPPe1lPbbY5Ow5g


----------



## jennylee

Bath & Body Works
$10 Off of $30 online or in store
expires Dec. 2, 2012
=)
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=11743755&cm_mmc=PJ-_-1369-_-511026651-_-11743755&click_id=511026651&affiliate_id=1369


----------



## halunfishie

4 full size Bliss body butters for $29

https://today.blissworld.com/Shop.aspx


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ulta Beauty buy 2 get 1 free hair products.


----------



## dani2shop

wow this is amazing thanks gals !


----------



## Ligea77

Nars is offering a mini Super Orgasm blush, Orgasm nail polish and primer sample with a $45 purchase and the code TEMPTJAN13 until Jan. 27th


----------



## Stacey D

This thread is a wonderful idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MccHmom

There are beauty events going on by NM & Saks, they have GWP, check out on their websites!


----------



## NYC4eva

Bath and Body Works 50% off


----------



## Tangerine

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but can someone tell me if Sephora does a friends and family discount in the spring/ summer? I know they had one in November or around the holidays, but it that just the once a year thing or does it happen more often?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## carterazo

FragranceNet.com is having free shipping no minimum until tomorrow night.  Code is MFSC2


----------



## chinableu

Tangerine said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but can someone tell me if Sephora does a friends and family discount in the spring/ summer?



Once a year (late Fall) for the big 20 percent off.


----------



## PurseMints

Tangerine said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but can someone tell me if Sephora does a friends and family discount in the spring/ summer? I know they had one in November or around the holidays, but it that just the once a year thing or does it happen more often?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The big 20% off one is in November, and in late Nov/early Dec they also give VIBs $20off $50. 
That's usually it... but if you're a VIB (or has a very generous friend who is one) the renewal every year gives you 10% off as a one-time code.


----------



## diamondhi

FragranceNet.com has 20% off with code GMP2C.


----------



## legaldiva

NYC4eva said:


> Bath and Body Works 50% off


 
Is there a code for this deal?  TIA!


----------



## jbkeylargo

I hear ya!! I live for Christmas!! During Christmas all the top brands have little gift bags or trunks. Last year I bought a pretty big box of La Mer products. I think it may have been 300$ pricey but if I would have purchased the items individualy it would have doubled what I paid for the Christmas gift box. Also you don't need a flyer for free gifts. Simply ask the SA if she/he has samples. They always do. Usually there more than happy to give them out. But the best deals come around November!!! Oh if any one likes Bond #9 sax gives out samples all the time as well as Bond in NewYork u just gotta get on there mailing list and they send you there new scents in the mail!!


----------



## nhung

Ulta will discontinue this line soon. All Boscia products are now 50% off at Ulta stores. I could not find any Boscia on Ulta online though.


----------



## ChristaJocelyn

Online shopping for all your favorite brands of beauty products in the Beauty Store, where you all find the latest in make-up, perfumes &amp; fragrances, skin care, hair care, bath &amp; shower products, men&#39;s grooming &amp; more


----------



## chinableu

50 percent off everything* TODAY ONLY* at thebalm.

http://www.thebalm.com/


----------



## kitkatblue

Estee Lauder is giving a cute Lilly Pulitzer bag filled with products with a purchase of $35 or more.  I saw this on the Lord & Taylor website.
I think this is an excellent thread!


----------



## libertygirl

For any UK ladies: Superdrug has 3 for 2 mix and match across all cosmetics and lashes.

Also: Debenhams have triple points on all beauty with their new beauty card. They also did a 10% on Monday in addition which was an awesome deal but not sure if they'll do that again.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

*Buy two Philosophy $16.50 shower gels and get one free!* 

At Nordstrom.com (not sure if in stores):
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/womens-philosophy?origin=productBrandLink

I'm surprised the Philosophy GWP set is still available.  And even if you buy the three shower gels and then one ends up being free (paying $33 total), it still qualifies you for the minimum $35 GWP!


----------



## Lynx13

I walked into Nordies today and I guess they are having "Mascara Madness", buy two mascaras and get one free.  Here's their flyer I picked up.  I don't don't know for how long it runs for:


----------



## AkashShani

There is a method of making face mask at home.
http://cornerknowledge.com/facemask/


----------



## neha

this listing on craiglist is selling perfumes in bulk  but when i contacted he  gave 2 pcs also and they were orignal i bought ck eternity and paco rabbane callandre they have amzing stay and the price was nothing compared to macys     http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bfs/3855079517.html

see if anyone finds a deal


----------



## mybabyselene

AkashShani said:


> There is a method of making face mask at home.
> http://cornerknowledge.com/facemask/


Strawberrynet has V&R Flowerbomb on 30% off today!


----------



## pinkfeet

Nordstrom has Coach perfumes on sale Love, Poppy, Poppy flower, some mens various I just noticed.


----------



## annypzt

Love your idea

Free Shipping on Giorgio Armani cosmetics with any order of $45 or more (offer ends Friday, May 30th). Enter INSTYLE as promotional code at checkout


----------



## adelisa.neumark

I liked it. Nice color


----------



## vikassharma

Great.I am very impressed by your post. I am very fond of these type of information. You can also consider Vered Organic Botanicals.Its fragrance is quite simply highly addictive to you and to others.


----------



## ChristaJocelyn

Get here special offers with free shipping !!!


http://www.wholesalewigs.org


----------



## alaina19

15% off on Tarte Cosmetics

Coupon code: LDAY

Valid until 2nd sept..

Enjoy!!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

love  this thread!


----------



## originalbaghag

Gilt City has a great deal today: $30 Credit Towards $80 Purchase

http://www.giltcity.com/national/bobbibrown

PM me for a Gilt referral link if you don't have one already. Enjoy!


----------



## sam48star

Dies anyone have any info on the Barney's Beauty bag event?


----------



## LvoesBags

Victoria Secrets sent me an email stating the 8.4oz were $10.00 only for today...


----------



## youngster

My fav skin care products site (SkinCareRx) is running the following promotions through tonight:
http://skincarerx.com/
$40 GiftCard on ANY $100 Order 
$100 GiftCard on ANY $200 Order 
No Brand Exclusions 
Plus 10% back on every order from now through Christmas once you enroll.

Use code PF40 or PF100 at checkout
Expires October 16, 2013, 11:59 pm (mdt)

They carry SkinCeuticals, M2,  Obagi, Clarisonic, etc.


----------



## theglassfish

Clarins.com is running secret friends and family event. CODE: CLARINSFF13

Buy 1 get 15%
Buy 2 get 20%
Buy 3 get 25%

Hidden link: http://www.clarinsusa.com/Clarins-Friends-and-Family-Event/Special,en_us,sc.html


----------



## QTbebe

too faced cosmetics is have a 20% off friends & family sale!

www.toofaced.com

code: family20
free shipping to USA with over $50 purchase

however shipping to canada is around $80  super sad!


----------



## LuxeDeb

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/home.do

*Stila cosmetics - it's a fall fling! receive 25% off and free shipping thru Monday

Take 25% off & get free shipping on your entire purchase now thru Monday

*
*no code needed. discount and free standard shipping will be  automatically applied at checkout when applicable. excludes holiday 2013  items and discounted / sale items. offer available once per customer.  cannot be combined with promo codes or other discounts. promo ends  11:45PM PST monday, 11/18/13. promos not valid for pro artists.


----------



## brainstorm

Looks like Walgreens is having a 20% off all fragrances today: http://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/fragrances.jsp


----------



## nancypants

Glamglow has a 30% off coupon code for their site!!! Code = IPSY

I bought the "gift sexy" which contains full size Supermud and small Youthmud for 30% and free shipping. This is an even better deal than the VIB sale.

code expires 12/13/13


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

The "scent event" at Neiman's.  $100+ order to get a free lace looking purse + fragrance samples, online and in stores. Plus many brands have special GWP offers so you can double up!  Until 12/1/13 or until supplies last.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beauty/Beauty-Offers/cat47490731_cat000285_cat000000/c.cat


----------



## danilee

Catalogue *Avon* lip makeup, Avon Perfect Kiss lipstick three benefits in a lipstick: softer, silkier, more volume effect, stunning color Restructuring exclusive formula with the formula Perfect Kiss soft lips will look bulkier and ready to kiss.


----------



## c0uture

Perfumania has 35% off everything + Free Shipping today

I got a bottle of Prada Candy (1.7) for $58, which is originally $82.


----------



## maripos13

Hi Ladies,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but Dermalogica is offering 10% off plus free shipping and a free travel size product of a purchase of $65 or more when you use the code POSH. Expires 2/17/14. 

Thanks!


----------



## panduhbear

Paula's choice deal:

Right now you can get $10 off $15 if you buy through a refer a friend link (http://goo.gl/M39pfA)  and thats combinable with 15% off entire purchase coupon code (AMNEWYEAR15) and theres free shipping to canada and usa. 

Their AHA and BHA products seem to have pretty good reviews


----------



## LuxeDeb

http://www.urbandecay.com/makeup-sale

*Latest stealsget them before they're gone!&#8207;*



Urban Decay just did further markdowns on some of their sale items. Shipping is free with a $50+ purchase.


----------



## LuxeDeb

http://www.bareescentuals.com/on/de...s-Site/default/Landing-Show?cid=CA_BE_COUPONS

Bare Minerals extra 25% off clearance. Shipping is free on $50+ purchase.


----------



## LuxeDeb

If you are close to *Bellevue WA* this is a super freebie! Stila Smudge Sticks (and Urban Decay) are the best all day eyeliners on the market. This is a $20 eyeliner. Wish  other locations were participating!

https://www.facebook.com/events/241249056059602/


sneak into your local Sephora store for a lunchtime quickie...

 rendezvous with a stila pro artist and learn how to create spring's sexy tri-lined eyes and other makeup tricks & tips!
 Call to book an appointment for this fun event and receive a* FREE stila  SMUDGE STICK eye liner* with your FREE makeup application! 

 Bellevue beauties...grab your spot at your Sephora store location now: 

 please call to book your spot for a FREE makeup application at Sephora  Bellevue Square and you'll receive a FREE stila smudge stick as our  thank you!

 EVENT DETAILS:

 WHERE: 
 Call to book your spot --> (425) 467-1337

 March 8 at Sephora Bellevue Square
 12- 6 PM
 141 Bellevue Square
 Bellevue, WA 98004
 Phone: (425) 467-1337


----------



## Ligea77

Origins has 25% off of $75+ purchases and free shipping with the code Spring


----------



## LoVeinLA

So excited to pick up a Sephora VIB gift of Balenciaga (although not too crazy about scent) and the beautiful scarf!!


----------



## annalee13

Christian Dior(http://www.myluvme.com)
Dior Addict Lipstick (#253 Basic)

A lipstick, an attitude, a state of mind; inspired by the cutting-edge Dior runway fashions, this hydrating and volumizing formula adorns lips with a veil of color and spectacular shine. In catwalk-inspired shades.
myluvme.com/image/cache/data/Products/Christian%20Dior/Dior%20Addict%20Lipstick
Dior Addict Lipstick is a declaration of love between beauty and style, between colour and couture, between Dior and its addicts. Shades for a catwalk effect. Easy to wear yet impulsive, the essential Rouge Addict shades play on the excitement and fashion desires of the moment. This completely new, high-shine sensorial formula is totally addictive. With 25% less wax than a classic lipstick, it contains instead an extraordinary reflecting gel. The result is modern transparency, intense plumping hydration and a magnifying glass effect to intensify shine, plump the lips and above all, enhance colour. In its fashionable streamlined case, Dior Addicts wears a new gleaming transparency.

Winner of Allure magazine's 'Best of Beauty' award for Best Nude Lipstick shade Beige Casual, 2012.



Brand:

Christian Dior

Category:

Dior Addict

Name:

Dior Addict Lipstick (#253 Basic)

Ingredients:

Extraordinary Reflecting Gel, etc.

Size:

3.5g

Feature:

Make-Up: Plump the lips, enhance colour.

Skin Type:

Normal

Descriptions:

Inspired by the cutting-edge runway fashions of Dior, this hydrating and volumizing formula dresses lips with a veil of addicting color and spectacular shine.

How to Use:

Apply on your lips.


----------



## luxealabaster

Great deal I can't wait!


----------



## Barbie Ann

luxealabaster said:


> Great deal I can't wait!


 
I like testerkorea.com.  They send a lot of great samples with any amount of order.


----------



## clu13

The new Victoria secret fragrance, Victoria, is $15 for .85 ounce - regularly $40. It's actually quite lovely.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Urban Decay just marked down some items, including the Ocho Loco 2 eye pencil set! It has 8 full size 24/7 eye pencils for $39. I cannot find any shop thru programs for Urban Decay, but promo code UDIPSY will give you a free deluxe B6 vitamin-infused complexion prep spray with ANY $35 purchase.

www.urbandecay.com


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.qvc.com/Bobbi-Brown-5-pi...uct.A257465.html?sc=TSV&UDC=TSV&MSG=TSV_FORCE


QVC has a Today's Special Value of Bobbi Brown products.  Looks like a good deal if you use.


----------



## mauipoppy820

Just got this in my email!  Spend $500 at La Mer and receive $100 credit!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## BagBeast

It's back! 
May 24 (Saturday) only 
In stores and on line
Buy 2 get 1 of equal or lesser value free
You can combine brands!


----------



## LuxeDeb

BagBeast said:


> It's back!
> May 24 (Saturday) only
> In stores and on line
> Buy 2 get 1 of equal or lesser value free
> You can combine brands!




Where...what store?


----------



## justwatchin

LuxeDeb said:


> Where...what store?


It's the Nordstrom mascara event


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BagBeast said:


> It's back!
> May 24 (Saturday) only
> In stores and on line
> Buy 2 get 1 of equal or lesser value free
> You can combine brands!



You can presale now  just call your beauty SA!


----------



## BagBeast

demandware.edgesuite.net/aafm_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-ShuUemura_US-Site/Sites/default/v1400162920232/Shu%20Uemura/2014-LANDING%20PAGES/FRIENDS-FAMILY-2014/SHU_14_FF_LP.jpg


above is a link to the friends and family event at Shu Uemura. Not on hair products, just make up. This week only. 20 off.


----------



## Stacey D

Great deals!!


----------



## BagBeast

*Last Chance to Save $10* 

 Enjoy Free Shipping plus *$10 off your order of $50* or morejust a little  "thank you" from us.    

 Enter code *SAVE10* at checkout to redeem.*

*Ends Today:* Thursday, June 5th at 11:59pm PT     


www.bobbibrown.com


----------



## gidramom

Sample filled Camouflage Cosmetics Bag for $29 @ Barneys Warehouse

Includes;
camouflage cosmetics bag,
*
At least one* full size item from below: 
-Kevyn Aucoin Flesh Tone Lip Pencil in Blossom
-Kiehls Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado 14g
-Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Excess Mascara Exceptional Volume
-Jin Soon Nail Polish in Risque 103
-Rituals Happy Buddha Shower Foam 200ml

*Seven* Samples from below:
-Balenciaga Florabotanica 4ml-Armani Regenessence 3ml
-By Terry Crème de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream 4ml
-Bobbi Brown Mini Lip Gloss in Bellini
-Cle de Peau Intensive Eye Contour Cream 2ml
-Chantecaille Flower Harmonizing Cream 8ml
-Deborah Lippmann Money Now Sleep Later Nail Polish
-Malin+Goetz Vitamin E Face Moisturizer 29ml
-Malin+Goetz Cilantro Hair Conditioner 29ml
-Cle de Peau Cotton (One Piece)-Radical Skincare Youth Infusion Serum 8ml
-YSL Rouge Pur Couture Rebel Nude Blister Pack
-And more!


The last time when I ordered, I was very happy with the contents (included Kevyn Aucoin eyelash curler) Hope this time is good too.

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...505035594949.html?index=14&cgid=womens-beauty


----------



## dessertpouch

Nordstrom appears to be offering 10% off some clinique items until Tues, 6/10/14: http://m.nordstrom.com/Search/Results?keyword=_clinique

There is also a free gift with purchase: " With your $32 Clinique purchase, receive an exclusive Tracy Reese bag with seven Clinique favorites, including Even Better Eyes Dark Circle Corrector (0.1 oz.), Rinse-Off Eye Makeup Solvent (2 oz.), Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion+ (1 oz.), Even Better Dark Spot Correcting Hand Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 15 (0.5 oz.), Different Lipstick in Raspberry Glace, High Impact Mascara in Black (0.14 oz.) and All About Shadow Trio in three shades from Going Steady Quad. An $85 value."


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Nordstroms also has 10% off some Estee Lauder items.


----------



## planetaries

Gilt City is offering a deal wherein you can buy $50 of online credit for SpaceNK for $25 or $100 for $50. First time buyers can also use code welcome20 to get 20%. US only, sorry!

Link: http://www.giltcity.com/national/spacenk


----------



## LuxeDeb

http://tartecosmetics.com/page/tart...ail.com&l=5173_HTML&u=467037&mid=6248911&jb=0

TARTE pop up shop in NYC .....TOMORROW
ONE DAY ONLY up to 50% off your favorite tarte products

Friday July 18
12-6pm
873 Broadway (at 18th Sreet)
New York, NY

If I was in NY now I would totally be there! They make great cosmetics!


----------



## BagBeast

*Buy More, Save More at Shu Uemura »                 * 
Through July 29, enter SUMMER10 to get $10 off orders over $50, SUMMER15 to get $15 off orders over $75, and SUMMER20 to get $20 off orders over $99  all codes include free shipping


----------



## Shankar

Hi Friends,

Good Morning,

Thanks for sharing the information..


----------



## pradaish

Sale on their website, selection is decent, up to 50% off!
http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/

Free US Shipping with code SALEAWAY.


----------



## pandabear99

Humble + Lavi (www.humbleandlavi.com) is offering 20% off their skin care line with "FAM20". I used it a week ago and it still worked.


----------



## gail13

Skinstore is offering 20% off sitewide-a few exclusions-with Fall20.


----------



## beekmanhill

Barneys  will have its Beauty Bag promotion from Sept 10-14.  For $200 purchase, not too hard at Barneys, you get a bag.  From past experience, this is the best beauty bag given as a promotion.  It is loaded with goodies, or always has been anyway.


----------



## rachel3k

I've found this perfume subscription service today and they are offering 50% off for the first month of subscription.

Offer 50% Off
Coupon: SEPTEMBER
Available: I think till the end of September


----------



## jessjessjess

Hi everyone! just wanted to let you know evoDerma is giving away their anti-aging motion device on facebook.com/evoderma once every 3 days! I have one at home and it works like a dream. 

Cheers!


----------



## StacyJean

If you sign up for their emails, you can get the member code to get 30% off at Mychelle.com (My very favorite!)


----------



## BagBeast

Matte Gift Just For You..

        Get a Limited Edition Matte Lips & Tips Duo FREE with any purchase of $30 or more on www.zoya.com, 
        NOW &#8211; 10/12/14 (11:59pm EST) or while supplies last. BONUS - Get free standard ground shipping with 
        any order of $35 or more. Click on the image below or read the instructionsfor full details.

snt146.afx.ms/att/GetInline.aspx?messageid=931ae874-4d9d-11e4-a89f-002264c2070e&attindex=0&cp=-1&attdepth=0&imgsrc=cid%3a104e28d0-aaa9-4b73-bdc6-d41295baa72f%40mail10.futurewins.com&cid=abc6e33fd4f80675&shared=1&blob=MHwxMDY2MjY3LlpQX01hdHRlTGlwc1RpcHNfYmFubmVyX2VtYWlsLmpwZ3xpbWFnZS9qcGVn&hm__login=darabz&hm__domain=hotmail.com&ip=10.148.160.8&d=d1618&mf=2&hm__ts=Mon%2c%2006%20Oct%202014%2021%3a18%3a40%20GMT&st=%2800014940521A2782%29&hm__ha=01_fbc2c6745273d26bd68b7dd39023105fb733e09b680e590d4015738ce8d0b910&oneredir=1


        With the re-release of our best-selling Matte Velvet formula, we've        created a special red Matte Velvet lipstick just for you. 
        The signature        matte red was inspired by Zoya Posh and is everything you could ever        want in a matte lipstick - creamy, long-wearing, 
        and pigmented with a        flawless finish. PLUS it smells delicious! We've paired the matte-chy        matchy duo to create a Matte Lips & Tips 
        Exclusive Gift Set that is        only available while supplies last. Now you can get the look of the        season FREE* with a $30 purchase! 
        Gift set includes a full-size (0.5 oz)        Zoya Matte Velvet in Posh and a full-sized Zoya Signature Red        MatteVelvet lipstick.

*How it works:*

        1.    Add at least $30 of Zoya or Qtica product to your cart.
        2.    Enter Code MATTE into the coupon code field and press &#8220;Apply Code&#8221;.
3.    Complete check out, review and submit order.

        *Terms and Conditions
        Valid online only at www.zoya.com through 10/12/14, 11:59pm EST or while supplies last. Not valid in conjunction with other coupons, 
        codes or promotions. Shipping & Handling fees apply. Continental US only.Art of Beauty is not responsible for incorrect addresses, credit 
        card entry errors, web related issues or any errors associated with declined credit cards. Returns or exchanges of promotional items not permitted. 
        Code must be entered at time of purchase. One code per account - code cannot be reinstated for canceled orders. 
        Please allow up to 4 weeks for processing if volume warrants it.


----------



## dwshorowitz

xxx


----------



## niclo

*Skinstore.com* brands include Eve Lom, Caudalie, Philosophy, Kinerase, Kate Somerville, Vichy, Paula's Choice... etc.:

Up to 25% off: Save $50 on $200, $20 on $100, or $10 on $60 with code: *SHOP*

_Sale Ends 11/17/14. Not valid on sale and clearance items._
Free Shipping over $49


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lancome friends & family 20% off online site. Gift sets & gift cards not included. No code needed. Postcard also says "Free shipping & travel sized product of your choice on $49+ order."

November 30- December 7

www.lancome.com


----------



## ValentineNicole

Allure's beauty box goes on sale in about 15 minutes:


http://www.allurebeautyboxpromo.com/dp/B00P6P9N84


$45 for 24 products (drugstore brands) - very neat mix.


----------



## gidramom

3 days only. 20% off + free shipping on all orders
No code required.
Dec. 15th through Dec. 17th


http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...bi_Brown_Exact-_-bobbi brown#i.6l8r85y6hf5810


----------



## eviexo

Lord & Taylor is having 10% off all beauty & fragrances!
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/search/beauty--fragrance

Skincare, make-up, fragrance.. and most brands you'll be searching for.

I think today's the last day!


----------



## devik

NM Midday Dash - only available for another hour-ish - Laura Mercier 
*Into The Wild Look Book Collection                                               *

$62 instead of $125


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Laura-M...index=49&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Travel brushes too:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Laura-M...index=50&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

I don't recall seeing makeup in the Midday Dash before.


----------



## pursesuader

Saks great little deals!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=14AD8DFAAC9B&Ntt=rockettes&N=0&bmUID=kHjd8dK

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=14AD8DFAAC9B&Ntt=rockettes&N=0&bmUID=kHjdhED

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=14AD8DFAAC9B&Ntt=rockettes&N=0&bmUID=kHjdkFO


----------



## BagBeast

www.tartecosmetics.com


*The deal:* On every online order placed February 3-6, you'll receive a 20 percent discount when you enter the code *SWEET.* Plus, you'll score a free sample and free shipping on any order of $40 and up.


----------



## BagBeast

www.ahavaus.com


*The deal:* Score 30 percent off sitewide (excluding sets and value sizes) with the exclusive _Allure_ promo code *ALLURE30.*


----------



## BagBeast

www.drugstore.com


*The deal:* All Boots No. 7 products are 40 percent off on drugstore.com now through February 7, no coupon code required!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Does anyone know when the next barneys event and Space NK event are? Should be coming up!


----------



## hippychick11

Barney's beauty event will be around March 14.


----------



## Watsonalley

Thanks to share informative post.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Whatgreatskin.com

25% off Dermalogica code 25


----------



## BagBeast

www.glossmoderne.com


friends and family now thru March 4


Code: FF15


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Shu Uemura has a free 3 piece set with $50 purchase


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Also found some great deals on Glambot, 30% off first purchase And they listed lots of Chanel, YSL and some Tom Ford items.  Use this link for $5 off your order

https://www.glambot.com/?refcode=o8o


----------



## Alice1979

Philosophy 9 hour flash sale 40% off site wide, use code surprise40, valid today 10am to 7pm EST

http://view.email.philosophy.com/?j...:mm:mo:eam:multi:mcl:marflash&link=mirrorPage


----------



## Damier Dme

Hi, ladies!! I'm a Sephora VIB. I missed the November 20% off and was wondering if you can tell me if they'll have another before next November. I've been searching the Sephora threads but there haven't been any posts since last year. TIA!!


----------



## jamlovesc

Damier Dme said:


> Hi, ladies!! I'm a Sephora VIB. I missed the November 20% off and was wondering if you can tell me if they'll have another before next November. I've been searching the Sephora threads but there haven't been any posts since last year. TIA!!



Hi! Yes, I think they have. Every april Sephora celebrates chic week and offers 15% off. I'


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

15% off cosmetics plus free shipping and handling at Belk with code 56053936  
Ends tonight.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

10% off all Cosmetics at Lord & Taylor with code "Friends" until 6/2


----------



## BagBeast

There will be a price increase on all Tom ford fragrance July 1. As if $215 per bottle wasn't enough. Get yours at the current price while you can!


----------



## uhpharm01

BagBeast said:


> There will be a price increase on all Tom ford fragrance July 1. As if $215 per bottle wasn't enough. Get yours at the current price while you can!



Oh laws 215 per bottle. Smh.


----------



## Alice1979

Philosophy 5 hour flash sale 40% off site wide, use code fridayflash, valid today 10am to 3pm EST

http://view.email.philosophy.com/?j...fr:lam:poff:mcl:juneflashsale&link=mirrorPage


----------



## BagBeast

Any one noticed the deals In The beauty sale section of nordstrom.com? Napoleon is now 40% off. They have been showing a lot of great deals lately.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Paula's Choice has 20% off of everything and free shipping.


----------



## katlun

Saks code $50 off $200 on beauty


----------



## katlun

Another Saks code


----------



## candylion

Thanks for sharing, girls!


----------



## see.jane.shop

Great idea sharing all these offers!  

I have a great one from Cle de Peau & Shiseido at Bergdorf Goodman that my SA just shared with me.  I love both brands and both have special gifts they are offering for the BG Beauty Event!  In case you guys don't know about this BG event (but I'm sure you do!), it's $75 off your $500 beauty level purchase and $200 off your $1000 beauty level purchase.

Date: Sept 13th-20th (but they are already taking presale orders) 

Gifts
Cle de Peau: Spend $500 or more receive beauty bag with deluxe travel set/spend $1000 or more, receive full size gift
Shiseido: Spend $275 or more, receive deluxe sample set/$500 or more: deluxe sample set + step up gift

The gifts are great but the discount is even better!!!  And if you use my special code BGRM, you can get extra goodies  

I just placed my orders so that they can reserve the gifts for me.  If anyone is interested, call them ASAP!

Cle de Peau: 212-872-2726
Shiseido: 212-872-2541

Happy Shopping!!!!


----------



## candylion

That's great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamlovingit

Has anyone used allbeauty.com ? Is it a trusted site?


----------



## shiba_inu

B-glowing has a $220+ value beauty bundle with a $125+ purchase right now. 
Free USA shipping with $75 purchase. 
Plus, 3 free samples with every order. 

http://www.b-glowing.com/b-glowing-beauty-bundle/

They are based in Portland, Oregon. They usually have some nice offers or GWPs available, although you cannot stack them. They carry some lesser known, but high quality brands. I have ordered from them before and picked up their beauty bundle the last time, which I am very happy with. I prefer to wait for a bonus before restocking on skincare. Great customer service, too. 


*Free Gift Code: JVBUNDLE valid on new orders $125+ of full-priced merchandise. Valid while supplies last; one beauty bag bundle per order. Includes Apothia Los Angeles IF Fragrance EDP (0.024 flu oz), ARCONA Rezone SPF 40 (1 oz), Anastasia Beverly Hills Mini Clear Brow Gel, Anastasia Beverly Hills Mini Brow Whiz in Chocolate, Erno Laszlo White Marble Bar (0.06 oz), Erno Laszlo White Marble Emulsion (0.10 fl oz), EVE LOM Tinted Moisturizer in Beige (0.14 flu oz), Invisibobble Traceless Hair Ring in Glitter Clear (full size), It Cosmetics No Tug Waterproof Eyeliner in Black/Brown (0.012 oz), James Read Tan Accelerator (0.9 oz), Kerstin Florian Neroli Water (1 fl oz), RAHUA Body Lotion (2 fl oz), Recipe For Men Under Eye Patches (1 pair), Sachajuan Hair Repair (3.4 flu oz), Yu-Be Lip Therapy (Full Size), and JAC VANEK designed reusable tote. b-glowing bounce back e-certificate valid for $20 off your next $100+ b-glowing order through 12/14/15-  will be emailed once your qualifying order ships. JAC VANEK bounce back coupon valid for $20 off your next $100+ order through 10/15/15 on JACVANEK.com- included in beauty bag bundle.


----------



## LeMonde

Buy 3 mascaras, get 1 of them FREE - at Nordstrom
Today only!


----------



## petite_chic

Lancôme Friends & Family 20% off starting tomorrow, which is 9pm PST tonight for us in the West. Must join Elite Rewards Member (free).


http://www.lancome-usa.com/on/deman...st&utm_source=exacttarget&utm_content=A107000


----------



## petite_chic

Editing to the above, Lancôme F&F sale is open to all using code FRIENDS until December 8th but cannot be applied towards gift sets. However it is applicable to individual and exclusive fragrances which are rarely discounted. pls check above site for further details.


----------



## Sweet Fire

JCPenny Sephora $15 off $50


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sweet Fire said:


> JCPenny Sephora $15 off $50




I think that is a one time use, so if you want to use it it yourself you need to delete the pic asap! Interesting to see the part about Sephora inside JC Penney though!


----------



## BagBeast

Target beauty box for January on line now. $7 shipped!


----------



## flyingvisa

Very interesting thread.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bobbi Brown F&F 20% ends 4-9


----------



## crai

Any current good deals for jo Malone?? Girls


----------



## PhoebeBuffay

allbeauty is fantastic, I was a bit wary of buying from them at first, but I've had tons of perfumes and a few make up items from them, all genuine and their customer service is excellent. 



iamlovingit said:


> Has anyone used allbeauty.com ? Is it a trusted site?


----------



## dorcast

20% off $ 100 + 
at TataHarper.com until July 31
code BDayBeauty


----------



## schweiel

Haha I'm classy I'm wearing Bath and Body works Forever Sunshine


----------



## lndgzmn

Hi! Any good deals out there? Need to purchase foundation from bobi brown.
So far I found- Barney's & Neiman Marcus Beauty events happening now.
Not too convinced on those- looking for another option!


----------



## randr21

Elf has 50% off on their site for today only


----------



## NiMe

15% off Tarte. Use code M4VPA8ER5A. Free shipping with $40+ order


----------



## pradaish

20% off sitewide at Benefit Cosmetics with any $50+orders.  Use code CYBER.  Ends tomorrow.

https://www.benefitcosmetics.com/us/en


----------



## reginaPhalange

Tarte's doing 25% off until midnight. They've also marked down all mascaras to $10, Liquid lipsticks to $15, blushes I believe are $20, and foundation is $25.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

25% off all orders until December 4th at Mac Cosmetics
No Code Required.

http://www.maccosmetics.com


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ulta  $15 off $50 3IMAZJ3SQ


----------



## uhpharm01

crai said:


> Any current good deals for jo Malone?? Girls


I never see any deals for Jo Malone.  I thought it never goes on sale.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom has a discount on some items from MAC, Urban Decay (including the Naked palettes), etc.  While they don't come out and say it, I think it might be a price match so I am not sure how long it will last. No code needed.


----------



## Shopmore

Macy's currently  has an online code "VIP" that is good on 15% off beauty.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Bobbi Brown is having Friends and Family week.  You can get 20% off all orders through 4/8. No code needed.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Lancome Friends and Family code FRIENDS for 20%.  May 22-27.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Kiehl's Friends and Family last day (5/24).  Code FRIENDS for 20% off.  Nordstrom is also price matching.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Today Only (5/27): Nordstrom buy two mascaras, get one free


----------



## Frugalfinds

YSL Beauty: 20% off orders of $50 or more using code SUMMEREVENT17, Good through 6/1


----------



## purly

$5 off at colourpop.com with the code glossybox1


----------



## Frugalfinds

Up to 25% off at Dermstore using code HAPPY18.


----------



## ocean82

Any current good deals for Guerlain? TIA


----------



## Frugalfinds

Lancome Friends and Family 20% off any online order using code FRIENDS (I'm unsure how long the deal lasts, but I think it started today)


----------



## Frugalfinds

20% your purchase at SkinStore using code "BEAUTY" (I have never shopped on the website so I don't know much more about this. I saw this posted on Refinery29.)


----------



## Frugalfinds

$10 off when you spend $50 or more on Bobbi Brown's website.  Use code GET10OFF.  Good through 9/4.  Also, today I noticed the "bates" is doing 8% back.  I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## randr21

Bergdorf Rewarding Beauty Event


----------



## the_comfortista

15% off beauty products at Macys, till Sep 25!


----------



## Frugalfinds

I'm not sure who they are price matching (perhaps the above mentioned Macy's) but Nordstrom currently has 15% off many of their beauty brands.  They also begin Triple Points tomorrow.


----------



## Frugalfinds

10% off Beauty and Fragrance on Saks.com using code BEAUTYFF (it is part of Saks Friends and Family sale). I am unsure if there are any exclusions.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Buy two get one free mascara at Nordstrom. 11/4 only


----------



## pjrufus

Bond fragrances on Gilt today.

https://www.gilt.com/sale/women-apparel/gifts-for-her-1755?origin=sale|clp|flash|women_apparel


----------



## Frugalfinds

Beauty Brands Friends and Family 25% off (product) purchases online and in stores.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Dermstore Friends and Family. Up to 20% off with code FAMILY. Ends 2/21.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Philosophy Friends and Family 25% off using code philofam

Good through 3/1


----------



## Tellis

Savers have a lot of perfume on sale at the moment.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom is price matching 15% off some beauty products/brands. I'm not sure who they are price matching, but you can find discounts on some Dior, Armani, Bobbi Brown, Lancome, Stila, PMD, SK-II,  Kiehls, MAC, Murad, etc. I don't know how long this will last.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Dermstore has 20% some skincare brands (you have to use the code to see if it applies to what you want) through 4/2.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom's Mascara Event is today. One mascara free when you pick three. Today only.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Lancome Friends & Family 20% off

Dermstore 20% using code CELEBRATE through 5/29


----------



## Frugalfinds

Philosophy Friends & Family 25% off purchase with code: spreadlove  Good through 6/7


----------



## jyenie

For any K-Beauty fans out there!
Missha & A'pieu's SEMI-ANNUAL Sale has so many gift with purchases! (Including 30% OFF sitewide wowow)

$40~70 GWP Hydro-Gel, Real Solution Tencel Sheet Mask, A'PIEU Vitamin Sparkling Powder
$70~100 GWP The Original Tension Pact, Real Solution Tencel Sheet Mask, A'PIEU Vitamin Sparkling Powder
$100+ GWP MISA Cho Bo Yang Chung An Massage Cream, Real Solution Tencel Sheet Mask, A'PIEU Vitamin Sparkling Powder


----------



## Frugalfinds

20% off Bobbi Brown using code BBEBATES20
I do not know if you have to go through the "bates" site for it to work, but I'm doubting it.
Good until 8/5.

Tarte is also running 25% off for Friends and Family.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Lancome Friends and Family 20% off and free shipping using code FRIENDS

Good through August 26


----------



## Frugalfinds

Beauty Brands is running 25% off for Friends and Family. This is in store and online.


----------



## Frugalfinds

25 % off Bobbi Brown makeup brushes on Bobbibrown.com 

Good through 9/30. Discount automatically applied at checkout.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom buy two mascaras get a third one free. Today only.


----------



## randr21

Ulta just added some amazing deals, in addition to their BF deals. I think becca mineral blushes were 50% off iirc. It cosmetic for ulta brushes now 10.


----------



## bimbstyles

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BQueenGirl

LeMonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> When buying *Beauty or Fragrance *products I'm always *looking for something extra *
> You know, GWP (Gift With Purchase), Free Shipping, Gift Sets (when value of the set is lower than if items purchased separately) etc. So I thought it'd be nice to share our most recent findings about special beauty offers (both in stores and online) here on tPF.
> 
> Please, let's make this tread as clean and as *'on the subject' *as possible.
> *No comments here *on beauty products likes or dislikes, questions, discussions, suggestions, etc. Pretty please. There are other threads for that.
> 
> When posting here remember to give all the essential information:
> *- type of the special offer / requirements
> - where (which store or website)
> - expiration date (!)*
> 
> _ If you have a question about someone's post simply PM them, please don't enter it here as a separate post. It'll be much easier for all of us this way, hope you agree._
> 
> Please tell others about this thread so we can have all the great Beauty Deals in one place.
> I'll ask mods to make this thread as *Sticky *so it's always easy to find in the future (either under 'Deals & Steals' or 'The Beauty Bar'). If not, just subscribe and you'll be up to date too.
> 
> Remember, this thread is *for Beauty & Fragrance Special Offers ONLY *(no comments etc.)
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


----------



## BQueenGirl

Barney’s beauty bag event gift with purchase Presale free large beauty bag with premium luxury samples now 200 buy in contact xruperto@barney.com to presell with bonus referral gifts the event going live March 2019 www.barneysnewyork.com


----------



## tamlee

25% off all orders (including value sets) and a free mini Bum Bum Cream at Sol de Janeiro today - https://soldejaneiro.com


----------



## tamlee

25% off all orders (including value sets) and a free mini Bum Bum Cream at Sol de Janeiro today - https://soldejaneiro.com


----------



## nycgirl79

30% off your purchase from Clinique.com + free gift set


----------

